#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  What computer should I buy?

## Seekingasylum

My laptop has died, the second in about 8 years so I've had a good run although nasty viruses meant expert care on several occasions. 

I'm thinking of giving up on Windows and laptops entirely and was wondering what folk thought about a Mac mini and their display? I love the cool look of the thing and harbour thoughts that it won't die for quite a while because of a perceived quality. Is this merited? Is it worth it?

----------


## pattayardm

You'd be better off going for a macbook air as these come with a solid state drive which generate less heat than the hard disk drive that comes with the mac mini. That plus SSDs are a lot faster and safer too.

If its just Windows you're fed up with, you might also like to consider a laptop installed with one of the linux distributions. Like the apple software, linux is also based on Unix and highly unlikely to fall victim to a virus attack.

----------


## nigelandjan

I hadn't even read your post , just the title and I had the firm answer in my head .

To myself the most important thing about a computer is the fact that it will do what it says on the tin . 

More importantly it KEEPS on doing it ! 

There is nothing more frustrating and blood pressure creating that some poxy piece of can that for one reason or another freezes / this program conflicts with this other program etc .

The only way to go in MHO 

APPLE  something / anything it works and keeps on working.

I got rid of my last super duper all-inclusive Windows system 5 years ago , been with this super little Macbook pro 13" ever since , just about as good as the day I bought it.

NEVER let me down multi tasks like lightening still watch all our TV on it online free its brilliant . 

I am actually looking at buying an iMac 27" or plugging a Dell Ultrashap monitor into this little baby at the moment to watch the TV with instead of hdmi into the main TV 

Whatever I do buy next for a computer its a Mac for me

----------


## chassamui

Nigel I realise it's a long time ago now, but did you find the transition difficult?
Serious question BTW.

----------


## nigelandjan

Dead east Chas no probs if you want a serious answer .

Yeah ok there will be the usual suspects quoting the usual garbage tomorrow about Macs and thickos who use them when they wake up , , yes I admit they are not cheap , BUT they work !

----------


## chassamui

To be honest mate, I'm not worried about the mactard accusers at all. Just getting used to a new operating system. Old fart and all that.  :Wink: 
No one likes change but .........

----------


## PlanK

> I've had a good run although nasty viruses meant expert care on several occasions.


If you needed expert care to deal with a virus then a Mac will prolly be worth the extra cost for you.  Unless there's some specific software you need that requires windows?

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> What computer should I buy?


Do you keep the computer mainly in one place or do you specifically need a mobile device you move around daily (i.e laptop)?

----------


## pseudolus

> To be honest mate, I'm not worried about the mactard accusers at all. Just getting used to a new operating system. Old fart and all that. 
> No one likes change but .........


After vowing to never buy a windows laptop again, I tried a Mac I borrowed from a friend. It didn't take long to get used to it at all, but there were indeed some programs I wanted that did not work on it (although I think that was an age thing). I then tried an ubuntu one which was thoroughly irritating, so in the ends went with Windows again. 

However, I am fairly convinced the next will be a Mac - I liked what I saw, basically.

----------


## Dillinger

With a big shiny half eaten apple logo on the back of your laptop, you will have those Gulliver's freelancers eating out of your hand(if you can smuggle your sausage in)

----------


## Dillinger

That Mac Mini is good value in Thailand's Apple Store. The Thai store is normally dearer than the Malaysian equivalent, but that works out a little cheaper at £340. It's £500 back in the UK


Mac mini - Buy Mac mini Desktop Computers - Apple Store (Thailand)
Mac mini - Buy Mac mini Online - Apple Store (UK)
Mac mini - Buy Mac mini Desktop Computers - Apple Store (Malaysia)

----------


## baldrick

what do you do on your computer ? just web browsing?

the mac mini is a desktop - do you want a desktop or a laptop ?

for a laptop get a mac 13.3 with SSD

----------


## Seekingasylum

Many thanks for those replies. It's quite heartening to hear comments that vindicate one's own thoughts. 

I don't need portability. The only times I took my lap top out for an airing, other than travelling back to Blighty, was to the computer doctor because of operating problems.

The thing is, the Mac mini needs a display and Apple's own offering is not only expensive but damned big. 27" is simply too big for my needs. Which other display would complement the mini, or is that irrelevant?

The Mac book Air/Pro is probably best for my needs but the screen is too small and, as I have said, portability is irrelevant.

By default, I am inclining to the IMac 21". I can tailor processing/drive to my limited needs and the thing is a beautiful piece of kit. The downside is, what happens if something goes wrong? As I understand it, the only way in is to separate the screen from its housing by breaking the glue bonding. Strikes me as a challenge for any service team.

Ideally, the Mac mini and a 21" screen would be the winner but Apple seem to think all users are interested in graphic design ( or internet naughtiness....) and want their monster screen.

Thunderbolt ports, FireWire and dual core threading etc were all just words to me before I began this process but it seems by configuring sensibly at the time of purchase I can get what I need to last me.

The prime needs are speed, reliability and ease of use. The Apple OS is sensible but Windows can also be used if needs be.

So, IMac it is then or the Mac mini and some other display?

PS. Dillinger, charcuterie plays no role in this. My allure for the opposite sex reposes in my hansumness, and not in me portables.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> So, IMac it is then or the Mac mini and some other display?


When you get the imac mini - go to pantip where they will sell you a clever little USB external gadget for about 800bt. You plug that in the side of the imac in one of the USB ports and  then you have a little gadget (not unlike a USB flash disk) that you can plug (it's wireless - so anywhere in the house with no cables) into any regular TV Scart/AV inputs and use the TV as an HD monitor (just change the AV setting on the remote).

The same shops will also sell you a wireless keyboard and mouse kit for 400bt or so. The set comes with a usb (wireless) plug to stick into another of the Macs USB Port

You can obviously use a monitor as well, but handy for 800bt to be able to just pick up the imac (as it's tiny) and take it anywhere  else that has a telly (without trapsing a monitor about) and use it.

So get the wireless mouse and keyboard set and wireless USB TV adapter for 1200bt or so and you're done.

----------


## 9999

> for a laptop get a mac 13.3 with SSD


SSD for surfing the net and checking emails. Butters will be having fits.

I like the look of these new all in one's. Better than a laptop if you're like me and mostly just transport it in the car, with the big screen, more power and no overheating. The high end game machine is about 60K bt. I'm going to wait for the new chip and next windows version. But you can get a windows 8 low end all in one for under 15K baht.

----------


## baldrick

> The Mac book Air/Pro is probably best for my needs but the screen is too small and, as I have said, portability is irrelevant.


you can always geta 24" screen and just connect it up to the laptop when you are at your desk.

in this day and age of connectivity portability isgood-you never know when you will want to post about waving your sausage around on soi 5




> SSD for surfing the net and checking emails. Butters will be having fits.


butters has said no to RAM but the oracle has yet to ban SSDs

----------


## Seekingasylum

Connectivity is not an issue for me. When I venture out it is into the real world and have no need, or wish, to seek recourse to the cyber sphere. My phone is a phone and has no other facility. Email access and the need to research, surf or browse are activities confined to home.

I suppose one might wish to take an iPad to read the papers when one is at a loose end or taking solitary refreshment but that's pretty much it for me, so a lap top as a convenience when out and about is quite redundant.

Incidentally, I don't play games.

I'm dithering over the iMac or the Mac mini. If I plump for the latter can anyone recommend a quality monitor.

----------


## 9999

I think you've been given bad advice about getting a MAC, it's a high end machine and probably overkill, but even if price and overperformance is no issue some things might annoy you like anything you connect it to has to also be Apple and they extort you on price.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> When I venture out it is into the real world and have no need, or wish, to seek recourse to the cyber sphere.


If you leave it on the desk at home you can get the PC equivalent of a 50k mac for 15k

----------


## nigelandjan

^ You sure can complete with all the conflicting programs and viruses ,, good job they are cheap it will help you buy another new one in a couple of years time .

Never quite sure why people look so much to price as opposed to quality when it comes to buying a decent computer . 

This Macbook pro cost me £800 //  bht 40k just over 5 years ago so at the moment thats worked out at about £160 per year and considering the amount of use I get out of it personally I think its incredibly good value for a piece of kit that still works so well . 

BTW if you go the 13" Macbook pro route a very nice monitor to match it is one of the Dell Ultrasharps around £300 for 24" or LG have some beauties at that size around the £120 mark .

----------


## 9999

^ Nigel you are saying everyone should get Macs coz they dont have viruses?

Conflicting programs?

People who own Macs should not try justify their poor choices by giving bad advice to others.

----------


## nigelandjan

^ I,m just speaking from my own experience sharing the love I get from my Mac 

After years and years of shitty Windows based problematic PC,s I owned previously 

Up to the OP whether he takes the advice , I am sure he is a big boy and can make up his own mind

----------


## baldrick

> Never quite sure why people look so much to price as opposed to quality when it comes to buying a decent computer .


anyone who does not give a fcukabout control over their 'tinternet device should buy a mac

I want to know what is going on , and I have a lot of skill in that regard - though you can do that with a mac , but it does not suit my needs

if you ask the question as to what computer you should buy - for now an apple device is the answer

----------


## 9999

> if you ask the question as to what computer you should buy - for now an apple device is the answer


why do you say this, because of the nasty viruses?

Even if price was no object I probably wouldnt go with Mac. It's too restraining, especially if you have android phone. I'm no expert by a high volume user, never been big into security but I can't say I ever had a machine ruined by viruses. When they slow down I just reinstall windows which is much easier than with a Mac.

What the Macbook has gong for it is the HD because it doesn't heat up. Even with a heat pad my Sony Vaois get real hot and lately its been making a noise like a jet engine warming up.

I'm convinced ya'll just telling the gent to get a mac just to fuk with the poor dude. What he really needs is a 15K bt acer all-in-one

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> You sure can complete with all the conflicting programs and viruses ,, good job they are cheap it will help you buy another new one in a couple of years time .





> if you ask the question as to what computer you should buy - for now an apple device is the answer


If you don't have the most basic computer skills then Mac is much much easier - but you pay for that.

----------


## baldrick

> why do you say this, because of the nasty viruses?


no - because they are not interested in how the machine works

----------


## 9999

Well these new all-in-ones are pretty hot competition for a Mac. The top end Acer is 60K bt and shits all over a Mac in most regards. I'm waiting for the next version of windows and maybe the new chip as they seem to be milking the shit out of these i7, "generation 5" now I beleive.

Surely an overpriced Mac is not the answer for the gent on the basis of simplicity. Its not like you install your own RAM and stuff these days, I dont see how you need to be in tune with your machine to run windows.

http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/review...u5-610/541282/

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Its not like you install your own RAM and stuff these days, I dont see how you need to be in tune with your machine to run windows.


It's the simple fact that Mac blocks everything and Windows doesn't - allows the fatal click - that anyone who understands executable files would never click on. Macs are good for people that can afford a little more and don't want to worry about basics they don't know about and have no time for (fair enough too)

----------


## harrybarracuda

What everyone is saying is if you are a computer retard (like, say, Butterfly), it's best to just buy a Mac but don't tell your mates or they'll think you're a poove.

And don't expect it to be virus free or unhackable, because it doesn't work like that.

----------


## nigelandjan

> If you don't have the most basic computer skills then Mac is much much easier - but you pay for that.


Spot on there Nastypiece ! your bang on the money 

My piss easy to use for thickos Mac allows me to use a really easy program like Bryce to create what normally would be even to a hi so Windows clever than thou twat to create spectacular works of digital art !

Yet another endorsement of the superior Mac  ( for those who can afford one )

----------


## moose65

buy any apple computer !

PC'S are for cabbages !  or most people, see avatar !

----------


## VocalNeal

My pragmatic 2c.

So far I have not had any virus problems and I only use AVG free.

If you are not a wannabee techie and just want a workhorse PC, buy an HP all-in-one. 

It is essentially a notebook inside a big screen that sits on the desk. Good for surfing, downloading, streaming, posting on TD etc.. No mess just put it on the desk and plug in. Only thing I don't have that I should but.. is USB 3.0, I think, as uploading to USB drives is slow, but I manage. Other than that very happy. Have a couple of mates with them as well and they are happy.

Dump all your stuff on a portable hard-drive and then simply swap it over.

At Pantip for instance Window 7 is free. But I am not up on what version is better.

----------


## Bettyboo

If the OP wants a iMac, go for it...

A couple of people I worked with recently got iMacs, and they didn't do the job for them, but they needed connectivity and flexibility - iMacs are just a pain in the arse in this regard. I wouldn't buy an iMac cause I use my pc/phone for a lot of music, and I don't wanna piss around with iTunes (one of the worst elements of an iMac).

I don't like Microsoft either and have tried other options like Ubuntu - didn't work too well. I'm thinking about getting a chromebook and going on the cloud along with a decent small portable HD for music/files. Might also go for a tablet running android, hdmi out to the tv, bluetooth k/b, dock, etc for when at home.

But, at the end of the day, much as I hate them, a Microsoft running laptop/desktop is still the best option, probably.

----------


## taxexile

It is the smugness of the Apple stores, their employees, products and, it has to be said, many of their sheeplike customers that I find so grating. Like Starbucks, BMW and Louis Vuitton, their image is more important than what lies behind their facades of quality.

True, Apple products are appealingly designed, but they are just another form of white goods, and like television sets, washing machines and fridges, they are disposable machines, plastic and metal, obedient slaves to be used, abused and thrown away as soon as their usefulness has ended, rather than loved, cherished, and worshipped for their look, feel, perceived superiority and of course,  membership to the smug clique of brandsters that is conferred on users.

For run of the mill home browsing and e-mails, a cheaper lower specced machine from a decent brand running windows, ( with a decent free anti virus, spybot s and d,  automatic cache and registry cleaners etc.) should do all that is asked of it and last for five or six years.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It is the smugness of the Apple stores, their employees, products and, it has to be said, many of their sheeplike customers that I find so grating. Like Starbucks, BMW and Louis Vuitton, their image is more important than what lies behind their facades of quality.
> 
> True, Apple products are appealingly designed, but they are just another form of white goods, and like television sets, washing machines and fridges, they are disposable machines, plastic and metal, obedient slaves to be used, abused and thrown away as soon as their usefulness has ended, rather than loved, cherished, and worshipped for their look, feel, perceived superiority and of course,  membership to the smug clique of brandsters that is conferred on users.
> 
> For run of the mill home browsing and e-mails, a cheaper lower specced machine from a decent brand running windows, ( with a decent free anti virus, spybot s and d,  automatic cache and registry cleaners etc.) should do all that is asked of it and last for five or six years.


And then you can bung Puppy Linux or DSL on it and get another five years out of it.

Most people only email and browse anyway, so why they keep wasting money on overpowered toys I have no idea.

----------


## can123

People who buy Apple products tend to be a bit dull. They don't have to think about what they are doing when they use them. The downside is that they cannot do all the things a PC can do, they are expensive to run as Apple tries to sell stuff all the time and, of course, the open display of the Mac shows the world "you are not the brightest bulb on the Christmas tree".

The only Apple product I have is an iPod Classic. It's a pain in the arse to use but its huge memory makes it a winner. Otherwise, lay off Apple products.

Acer are currently producing better products at less than half the price of any Apple computer.

----------


## Seekingasylum

My dear Tax, run-of-the-mill is perfectly fine if that is what your aim in life is. Cloistered in dismal obscurity amid the anodyne it is quite natural for you to opt for the mediocre and humdrum. 

Frankly, I have had enough of laptops and Microsoft.They get filthy inside, particularly in Bangkok with the omnipresent pollution and humidity, over heat and cut out and despite one's best endeavours some nasty virus inevitably finds its way in. 

I have decided to go with a Mac mini, configured with a fusion drive, and to sort some display out etc. Incidentally, I have found that in each apple store there is some chap who speaks reasonable English, knows his product line and is quite capable of conversing intelligently about the pros and cons of Apple. Contrast this with the usual, insipid, bisexual chickenhead to be found elsewhere who, in between bouts of pimple squeezing and nose picking, follows one around inanely grinning and occasionally uttering the word "discount " whose ignorance of the product is only exceeded by his hopeless inability to express it. 

Sorry Tax, you're batting on a sticky wicket here. Apple is cool and folk like me who choose their products are,de facto, cool too. 

Anyway, you haven't a clue about fusion drive or FireWire , so, up your bottom.

Can 123, you are a self confessed Ŵelsh person and therefore an idiot. Be quiet.

----------


## nigelandjan

Good choice ^ your just gonna love it

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I have decided to go with a Mac mini, configured with a fusion drive, and to sort some display out etc.


Congratulations on coming out.




> Incidentally, I have found that in each apple store there is some chap who speaks reasonable English, knows his product line and is quite capable of conversing intelligently about the pros and cons of Apple.


Well that's not very difficult is it?

Pros: "They look pretty, and are recommended for idiots who don't understand how to use proper computers".
Cons: "They're overpriced shit".

 :mid:

----------


## can123

Does Apple give you a special badge to wear to show how silly you are when you don't have the machine with you  ? The Mini is ridiculously expensive and cannot run many conventional computer programs.

----------


## Dillinger

> The Mini is ridiculously expensive


It's only 340 pounds in Thailand, the same price as a midrange smartfone

----------


## slackula

> cannot run many conventional computer programs.


WTF is a "conventional computer program"?

The disinformation and FUD being thrown around in this thread is really quite shocking.

Who was it referred to the Mac mini as a "high end machine"? On what fucking planet is a mini a high end machine? Planet Butterfly maybe..

I am sure gent will enjoy his nifty little Mac, and the comfort of knowing that a full-blown UNIX operating system sits beneath the pleasant GUI and is just fingertips away if he wants to open a terminal and use it.

Personally I wouldn't go for a mini, by the time you have shelled out for a decent display and a nice keyboard and mouse you might as well just buy the smallest iMac if portability is not an issue and have it all in a neat package.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Dillinger, he's Welsh and therefore quite thick. The poor numpty probably can't comprehend the notion that with the disparity in VAT rates, things can be cheaper in Thailand.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Well said, Corholla.

Actually, I thought I was boxing a bit clever in opting for a Mac mini in that should I wish I can unplug it and take it wherever I want. Also, as I understand it, I can upgrade the RAM capacity from cheaper  third party sources but at a reasonable initial cost I can increase operating speed through their fusion drive.

A decent display can be had for 10,000 bt and I figured I could get the best of both worlds for around 40,000 bt.

Incidentally, can't one download windows if one wishes?

----------


## taxexile

> incidentally, can't one download windows if one wishes?


snigger.

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
> The Mini is ridiculously expensive
> 
> 
> It's only 340 pounds in Thailand, the same price as a midrange smartfone


You can buy a superb Acer machine for that complete with display. Conventional programs used by me include those for trading foreign exchange and sports betting, none of which will run on a Mac at the same speed they run on a PC.

People cannot help being dull, helpless and hopeless and I am pleased that Apple cater for them.

More intelligent people will, of course, continue to understand how their tools work and use them properly. None of my tools has been infected with a virus and all work splendidly.

I would be ashamed to be seen with a Mac. My grandfathers didn't struggle up to their knees in water, picks in hand and gulping down coal dust for me to be so uneducated as to use a Mac. I owe it to them to exhibit the intelligence they clearly passed on to me. 

My birthright is "not to own a Mac".

----------


## can123

> Actually, I thought I was boxing a bit clever in opting for a Mac mini in that should I wish I can unplug it and take it wherever I want.


I am sure that it has come as a relief to all of to be told that you appreciate the significance of the word "mini". None of us would seek to own a big laptop which came with a fork lift truck as a standard accessory.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> at a reasonable initial cost I can increase operating speed through their fusion drive.


So how much extra was the fusion drive and how big is it?

Did you compare the price to, say, a Seagate hybrid, which is essentially the same thing?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> My birthright is "not to own a Mac".


Only the Welsh could reduce life to such piffling terms. 

Just as well there are so few of the silly little fuckers.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Harry, it would be 6,500 bt for 1 TB. Not that much different I suppose from the Seagate thingy when one takes convenience into account.

To be fair, as in all my high ticket items bought through life, I do like the aesthetics of things and I think Apple stuff is just so damned attractive. My first real camera was a Nikon FE2. Beautiful bit of kit, did the biz, absolutely gorgeous to look and to hold. Handsome is as handsome does.....

----------


## Butterfly

> Thunderbolt ports, FireWire and dual core threading etc were all just words to me before I began this process but it seems by configuring sensibly at the time of purchase I can get what I need to last me.


it should be completely irrelevant in your purchasing decision,

you sound like a Thai monkey who had his first smart phone and think that he will not be able to live without the Retina display or some other silly iPhone feature

TheGent Mental Process == Thai monkey with an iPhone

----------


## Butterfly

> I do like the aesthetics of things and I think Apple stuff is just so damned attractive.


that should be the only sensible question to have when buying an overpriced underspecs toy like the iMac,

forget about FireWire, dual Core etc... peanuts for monkeys

----------


## Butterfly

> SSD for surfing the net and checking emails. Butters will be having fits.


well, honestly with the oversupply of SSD drives, who really need them ? only in a few instances it makes sense, so why not, might as well put them somewhere. At the end it's all about ego, so the usual small penis like Harry, TheGent and other Apple fans will get one to boost their ego and their sexual deficiency. Women also like the sound of SSD even though they have no clue what it's all about, as long as it's better than the rest, they have to have it. It's jewelry for them.




> butters has said no to RAM but the oracle has yet to ban SSDs


small footprint of RAM is good, it stops virus from operating properly. More RAM, more heavy weight virus can do their nasty work. Nothing replace a lean and optimized PC for doing effective real work, not social networking with your other gay friends.

----------


## Seekingasylum

So, let me get this right Butterfly. If one has a lean, mean operating machine using Microsoft,with as small as possible RAM, one won't be a poof, a girl or someone who favours jewelry (sic) ?

Have you had a bad day or are the haemorrhoids playing you up?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Incidentally, I'm inclining towards quad core and hyper threading. Dual core is just soooo yesterday.

By the way Butterfly, it's a Mac mini I'm intending to buy, not an IMac. There are differences but in your Belgian rhetoric you seem to have overlooked this.

----------


## 9999

Mac for aesthetics? what's next, hello kitty number plates?

If you want to look like a teenager get a Mac, but the high end PC's / laptops / all-in-ones are a bit more refined.

Why do you think Bond would never be seen dead with a Mac?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Err, because Sony paid a fortune to the producers for the product placement opportunity.

----------


## taxexile

> To be fair, as in all my high ticket items bought through life, I do like the aesthetics of things and I think Apple stuff is just so damned attractive.


 
Hook line and sinker, a marketing mans dream, like every other mug punter to enter the Emporuim or Central World with a credit card with a wad of purple and grey grasped in their trembling and sweaty hands.  At least if it breaks you can always stick it on a shelf as an objet d'art or a conversation piece.





> My first real camera was a Nikon FE2. Beautiful bit of kit, did the biz, absolutely gorgeous to look and to hold.


In those days decent kit was mechanical, repairable and built to last. Obsolescence was not built in, and if it malfunctioned, a screwdriver and a pair of dental pliers was all that was necessary to get the thing up and running again. Nowadays you need specialised tools just to remove the casings of most electrical goods or you will snap and crack the flanges, connectors and integral clips that are designed into them.

Computers have become white goods, like washing machines and microwaves, built to last two or three years and then be scrapped. Clothe them in designer aluminium, or brittle plastic, it matters not a jot, they are all destined for landfill.

People dont have the skill to repair them, they only have the gab to sell them, and the manufacturers would rather you bought a new one than go to all the trouble of training their monkeys to supply and fit the Chinese produced microscopic piece of nonsense that was responsible for the malfunction.

Unless you are buying a fountain pen, shoes or a suit, and for your computing needs, then an Acers is  every bit as good as an Apple and there is little to choose between the ergonomics and haptic feedback of an Acer or an Apple.

Each unto their own I suppose, and some are comforted by surrounding themselves with expensive branded consumer items. I mean if its good enough for Victoria Beckham then it must be good enough for thegent.

But in the true spirit of cameraderie and decency I hope you have many years sterling service from your new gee gaw.


.... and if you do have any bother with it, just use the neural SQL port, then you can reboot the redundant feed and by pass the back-end AI alarm, then you connect the wireless array...... its a piece of piss !

----------


## blue

> well, honestly with the oversupply of SSD drives, who really need them ?


me 
I had a hard disc drive in my laptop , it was heating   up and making the fan work hard and it  sounding like there was a couple of mice inside, gnawing and larking about. Now the  replacement sdd makes no fucking sound at all !! it's as quiet as ..


Apple are too savvy to waste money paying James Bond to advertise their  products when they can get celebrities  like Rolf Harris to do it for free !




> But the jury was not told of his sordid pornography collection – kept on an *Apple Mac* used by other members of his family – after Harris’s lawyer Simon Ray produced evidence in the form of ID cards that he claimed showed that the girls in the images were over 18.





> They also found a hand written notes in Harris's diary detailing how to delete material from his computer. He had written: "1) start button 2) control panel 3) internet options 4) press delete under heading below history, make sure all boxes ticked."


That worked well ..

----------


## Butterfly

> Incidentally, I'm inclining towards quad core and hyper threading. Dual core is just soooo yesterday.
> 
> By the way Butterfly, it's a Mac mini I'm intending to buy, not an IMac. There are differences but in your Belgian rhetoric you seem to have overlooked this.


who cares, it's a machine for poofs

nothing wrong with you coming as one, but stop talking tough and hardcore when you know fuck all what it means and you are just a woman with her jewelry

----------


## Butterfly

> Now the replacement sdd makes no fucking sound at all !! it's as quiet as ..


I guess it's a valid argument, and probably the only argument for such high tech toys to be used

doesn't it speak volume about their true utility ? look pretty, make no noise

very hi-tech criteria for sure,

----------


## Butterfly

> If one has a lean, mean operating machine using Microsoft,with as small as possible RAM, one won't be a poof, a girl or someone who favours jewelry (sic) ?


you are a fast learner, that's good

you are going to make a great Apple fan, I can tell

----------


## bsnub

Oh geez so thegent gets a computer thread..

What is next? Geezers at Ibiza?

----------


## blue

SDD starts  up the computer super quick, finds and retrieves data much  faster,
uses less battery power , even makes security scans  quicker , and is much less likely to fail than a Hdd,
if that's not enough they are lighter !

----------


## Seekingasylum

Tax, presumably you are quite content to lounge about in your Yorkshire bothy happy in the knowledge your old boiler working on the principle of a heat exchanger, a dubious pilot light and dodgy bimetallic strip is infinitely better than the modern boilers to be had? And when it goes phut and you need heat you pop down to that little hardware shop for your two bar electric heater in your shitty little Morris Marina which grinds to a halt because the starter motor has died, yet again, you have no need for a Japanese car built for the 21 st century? 
Or indeed, you infinitely prefer that old hydraulic tube attached to your member as you prepare to mount Mrs.Tax to the latest ED drug?

I embrace modernity and welcome its benefits. You are simply an old Canute too blind to see the benefits of that incoming tide.

----------


## nigelandjan

Why did this have to decend into a childish bickering about the type of people who use Mac,s ??

FFS all the guy asked was advice on which computer to buy next 

Playground stuff

----------


## slackula

> you are going to make a great Apple fan, I can tell


Remind us again how many Macs you have owned and the model of your current one?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> you are going to make a great Apple fan, I can tell
> 
> 
> Remind us again how many Macs you have owned and the model of your current one?


And iphones.

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

irrelevant, I have reformed. Apple was a different company when they had a real product and a real OS long time ago. 

Today, it's a different story, toys for computer retards. Which is why TheGent needs one, as he is computer illiterate.

Also the jewelry factor is a valid one. If people want to buy jewelry, who are we to tell them not to ?

in the other extreme, we have Harry Faux Windows Geek, a dysfunctional server boy who is obsessed with pure tech toys like SmartPhones and kernel hacking.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I'm actually quite surprised at the vehemence of those who evidently have strong feelings on the subject. Tapping into the net I can see now the Mac vs Windows PC debate is bizarrely partisan. For fuck's sake, it's just a machine with a slightly different operating system and quality standard.

There's Butterfly seeing it as a definer of sexuality and machismo, and that daft taffy thinking his fucking birthright might be at stake if he doesn't buy a piece of plastic crap.

Weird, ain't they Nigel?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> irrelevant, I have reformed. Apple was a different company when they had a real product and a real OS long time ago. 
> 
> Today, it's a different story, toys for computer retards. Which is why TheGent needs one, as he is computer illiterate.
> 
> Also the jewelry factor is a valid one. If people want to buy jewelry, who are we to tell them not to ?
> 
> in the other extreme, we have Harry Faux Windows Geek, a dysfunctional server boy who is obsessed with pure tech toys like SmartPhones and kernel hacking.


So where do you view your gay porn now Butters? Do you have a jizz-encrusted Samsung now?

 :rofl:

----------


## can123

> I'm actually quite surprised at the vehemence of those who evidently have strong feelings on the subject. Tapping into the net I can see now the Mac vs Windows PC debate is bizarrely partisan. For fuck's sake, it's just a machine with a slightly different operating system and quality standard.


All would acknowledge that you are a person who is easily "surprised". Essentially this is down to your lack of knowledge of many areas with which the rest of us are fully conversant. To an extent I envy you. You are able to look forward to considerable amazement as you experience new things in your life and your pool of knowledge grows. You will always be somewhat ignorant but this will be compensated for by the sheer joy you will experience as your understanding of technical issues increases.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Why did this have to decend into a childish bickering about the type of people who use Mac,s ??
> 
> FFS all the guy asked was advice on which computer to buy next 
> 
> Playground stuff


It didn't *have *to*, we just sent it that way once he made the gay purchasing decision.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Nevertheless, one always finds certain truths to be quite immutable: the last chocolate in the box is inevitably a toffee, toast falls butter side down, it rains when one plans a barbecue and, despite everything, the Welsh are always with us.

Like the flu, stones in a shoe, the last hundred miles of bad road, a spoiled carton of milk, a foreign film with no subtitles, a bad keg of beer, a blocked toilet, a fully booked hotel, confirmation of the pox, a beautiful girl with bad teeth and bad breath, a burger with no bun, a reservoir with no water, etc, etc.

Get the picture Taffy?

Lest anyone be in any doubt, this post is aimed at Can't 69. Har, har.

----------


## Norton

Screw the lot of them Gent. Buy whatever computer rings your bell.

----------


## can123

> Screw the lot of them Gent. Buy whatever computer rings your bell.


Sadly, his bell has lost its clanger.

I'm thinking of giving up on Windows and laptops entirely and was wondering what folk thought about a Mac mini and their display? I love the cool look of the thing and harbour thoughts that it won't die for quite a while because of a perceived quality. Is this merited? Is it worth it?

Poor sod doesn't have a clue about computers and wants somebody else to tell him what to do. It's as unlikely that I would ask for advice on buying a computer as I would ask for someone's opinion as to the colour of socks I should wear to go to the synagogue.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Nevertheless, one always finds certain truths to be quite immutable: the last chocolate in the box is inevitably a toffee


That's absurd, toffee is good. It's those tangy orange cremes.

----------


## Seekingasylum

My dear Can't 69, what on earth makes you think for one moment anyone gives a flying fuck what advice you may or may not wish to seek.

This is my thread. I was interested in obtaining a consensus of views. It's a forum. I have noted some comments and dispensed with many, notably your dribbling contribution which seems to revolve around skinflint parsimony and an obsession with cheap, moulded plastic. 

Is there not some sub forum you and your ilk could exchange your jabberings, you miserable little ovine obsessed nitwit?

Wouldn't be so bad if you were witty or otherwise fun. Just a priggish bore, really. Fuck off, eh?

----------


## can123

> This is my thread.


I can just imagine you as a little boy saying, "This is my football and if I can't play centre forward, I'm taking it home".

Stick your thread up your arse ! And, your Mac too.

----------


## Norton

No need for pics please.  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Stick your thread up your arse ! And, your Mac too.


and let's not forget his sausages too !!!

----------


## Butterfly

> No need for pics please.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Butterfly, do you miss your chums, Blake, Moog and Scamp?

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Here old people, while you're arguing over dinosaurs - technology is flying into the future.

Watch this. You can buy this set-up in Pantip for under 4k

 :Smile:

----------


## Troy

> I'm thinking of giving up on Windows and laptops entirely and was wondering what folk thought about a Mac mini and their display? I love the cool look of the thing and harbour thoughts that it won't die for quite a while because of a perceived quality. Is this merited? Is it worth it?


Is it worth it? No it isn't but will that affect your decision.

We have 4 main laptops in the house running the 3 main OS. The least used is the MAC because it doesn't do what I want nor the tasks that the wife wants.

The wife is computer illiterate and is happy with Win7. As a professional user I prefer the Linux machine for day-to-day work but use a Win7 machine for camera work. This is because I prefer the Nikon ViewNX to sort my photos and Photoshop products for editing rather than Gimp.

For general browsing and e-mails there is little difference. Setting up Linux will probably be too much for you and Mac is over priced so my advice is to stick with a windows machine.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Troy, I still have the hard drive for the computer that died. I have many photos stored thereon which I downloaded from a  Nikon camera using Nikon ViewNx. Can I not bung these on the Mac through whatever connection is necessary or will the Mac not like it?

----------


## Troy

^ Yes you can do that without problems and I believe ViewNX runs equally well on a Mac. I am not sure about Photoshop products though.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> I am not sure about Photoshop products though


Photoshop is one of Apples main products so it works well on a mac  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Troy, I still have the hard drive for the computer that died. I have many photos stored thereon which I downloaded from a Nikon camera using Nikon ViewNx. Can I not bung these on the Mac through whatever connection is necessary or will the Mac not like it?


.jpg
jpeg

----------


## Troy

> Photoshop is one of Apples main products so it works well on a mac


Has been running on high end Macs for years but I'm not sure it is still the favoured OS. Graphics card support has tended to favour Windows and the Adobe forums also tend to favour Windows.

wrt jpeg, I was thinking NEF files from the Nikon camera raw output.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Troy
> 
> I am not sure about Photoshop products though
> 
> 
> Photoshop is one of Apples main products so it works well on a mac


Better tell Adobe then hadn't you.

 :rofl:

----------


## nigelandjan

Just for the record I am not one of those people who chase the latest gadgety things

I have an 11 year old car that I have owned for 8 years 

 ,,,,and will continue to use it as its reliable , reliable and reliable .

I have recently purchased a secondhand iPhone 4s , unlocked on a £10 payg sim 1gig data ,, 1000 texts ,, 500 mins ,, no £40+ iPhone 5s 24 month contract thanks.

,,,, because this phone again works in our area weak signal where any of the shitty HTC,s Samsung,s won't ,

We live very happily in a 60 year old bungalow compared to the latest places all around us here .

I cannot remember over the last 18 years any clothes I have bought other than socks and pants 

I even have an old pair of hipsters tucked away in my drawers although it might be a tad on the optimistic side to think I will ever be able to squeeze back into them  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

All my trousers are hipsters, Nigel. That way,the waistband will fit nicely under me corporation and I can get them in a size commensurate with the rest of my Adonis like physique.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> I'm thinking of giving up on Windows and laptops entirely and was wondering what folk thought about a Mac mini and their display? I love the cool look of the thing and harbour thoughts that it won't die for quite a while because of a perceived quality. Is this merited? Is it worth it?
> 
> 
> Is it worth it? No it isn't but will that affect your decision.
> 
> We have 4 main laptops in the house running the 3 main OS. The least used is the MAC because it doesn't do what I want nor the tasks that the wife wants.
> 
> ...


This seems like a fair post.

The iApple will never be good value, you can always get equal or better for half the price, imho. The all in one Asus would have suited the OP perfectly for about 25,000 baht. I think I'll get me wife one next time I'm back in Thailand - would like a slightly better front camera for Skype, but...



Acer Aspire U5 review | Pc & mac desktops Reviews | TechRadar

But, if the OP has basic needs which the iApple satisfies, and he's happy to pay the extra price for a presumed aesthetic value, then up to him...

It'd be interesting for the OP to update the thread with his views in 3 months or so.

----------


## Butterfly

maybe TheGent could buy an iPad instead since all he can do is surf the web and send emails, like 99% of the user population

----------


## Seekingasylum

Oi! Please, no silly moderation here. The guy would have drifted off and gone elsewhere.

My thread, my rules please. We're all big boys here. Well, possibly with the exception of that Welsh chap who may well be quite short like most of his ilk but there it is.

Despite your assumption Butterfly I have need of rather more than IPad. 

Had my final foray in the market place today. Spoke to a decent sort of chap in I - Beat and we agreed that upgrading the drive to fusion spec was redundant and that this was probably bit of a marketing ploy by Apple. I have therefore plumped for the mac Mini with the 4GB RAM and the 1 terabyte ATA drive thingy. Add to this the Apple wireless keyboard and Magic Mouse and the bill comes to 32,000 bt. I shall complement it all with a Dell Ultra Sharp U24 something or other  although still undecided as to which but either way it'll come under 10,000.

All in all, I think I've a rather nifty bit of kit which,hopefully, will last longer than my last laptops and trips to computer doctors will be a thing of the past.

What I like about Apple is the fact that with my hardware etc I get all the software I will need to get rolling. And no crappy, useless alleged antivirus software which never fucking works reliably.

Oh,I forget to mention, the chap in the apple store advised me that I may wish to put  off any purchase for a few months since the next cycle of a new mini was expected at the end of the year and he didn't want me to feel disadvantaged if it did materialise after buying the current one. Very decent of him I thought.

I may need to review my policy on the Thai.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Better tell Adobe then hadn't you.


In all but name.

Like saying McDonald's doesn't own their burger suppliers.

The only reason Mac was ever big was their handling of certain media software like Photoshop and Cubase.

PC caught up a decade ago.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Better tell Adobe then hadn't you.
> 
> 
> In all but name.
> 
> Like saying McDonald's doesn't own their burger suppliers.
> 
> ...


You're not even good at digging yourself out of a hole, you halfwit.

You said it was an Apple product, just admit you are a clueless tosser and get it out there.

 :rofl:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Shut up you nugget  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> You're not even good at digging yourself out of a hole


That's a quality line though  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

> and the bill comes to 32,000 bt


Ouch! Hope it comes with dual hexacore processors for that price...... :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Don't really matter does it Troy  ?,, its his money to spend as he pleases .

If its a nice bit of quality kit that will give good reliable service for many years without conflicting programs and ease of use , good on him I say ,, enjoy it.

Similar to my next door neighbour , since the 6 years we have lived here he has had 2 new BMW,s ,,, no idea at what cost ,, mabe in the £50.000 area ? mabe more ?
 He has no computer , no broadband .

IMO ,, excessive spending , but its his money , his pleasure .

I have a £500 banger on the drive , broadband and IMO a nice Macbook to boot  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

^ Noted your post about Bryce and thought you might like to try Blender.

blender.org - Home of the Blender project - Free and Open 3D Creation Software

It's free and available for a Mac and you may find it fun.




> Don't really matter does it Troy ?,, its his money to spend as he pleases .


I'm sure thegent will be happy with his choice and let us all know how much he loves the new Mac.

----------


## nigelandjan

Cheers for that mate ,, tbh I,m so busy at the moment , but will get hold of it for later on

----------


## can123

Mac User Guide

----------


## harrybarracuda

Mac Calculator

----------


## Troy

^ & ^^  Would be the simplest reply......

----------


## nigelandjan

After being unable to print they're flight tickets to the latest Windows 9 all singing / dancing touchsreen laptop being virused and conflicted up Harry Taperecorder + Tin can concede and go to off quietly to the nearest Apple shop

----------


## Troy

There was a time when the argument was whether SysV was better than BSD. No other OS was even considered worthy of competing.

Since Mac is based pretty much on BSD and Linux is loosely based on SysV then I am not going to say anything about the pedigree of the Mac OS. 

I should say that the first thing I do on my Windows machine is install GNU Unix tools; PuTTy; Perl; and VIM just to give it a hint of usability.

Mac may be overpriced and limited in hardware but it is certainly not a choice for dummies.

----------


## Butterfly

no Mac user knows how to run the Unix shell on their mac, so it's irrelevant

and one minute in that shell shows you how "dysfunctional" their "Unix" is, it's completely fucked up, ala Steve Jobs

the war between SVR4 and BSD or even Linux vs OpenBSD is long gone

so is the war between Windows and Mac,

however the war between user retards and real computer players is still on, and this thread is a perfect example

----------


## can123

> After being unable to print they're flight tickets to the latest Windows 9 all singing / dancing touchsreen laptop being virused and conflicted up Harry Taperecorder + Tin can concede and go to off quietly to the nearest Apple shop


This is stupid beyond belief ! I have only ever had one virus and knew enough about my computer to get rid of it. I take a pride in knowing what to do and learn all I can. I don't want to be a dummy with a box that works and have no idea why it works. I am conversant with all Windows systems but do not have a Windows 8 machine. I use my daughter's and my cousin's too so I know about it.

MY PC's last me years because I service them myself. There are no limits to what I can do.

----------


## Troy

> no Mac user knows how to run the Unix shell on their mac


 :rofl: 





> MY PC's last me years because I service them myself.


 :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## robjak

[quote=thegent;2816587]Oi! Please, no silly moderation here. The guy would have drifted off and gone elsewhere.

No i would not. He's a [at][at][at][at] and the only computer worth buying is a Mac.

I bought an iMac when they first were sold with intel processor and it died in January this year. Bought a macbook 2 years after i bought the iMac and it's still going strong. battery is fucked though. And no clever cvnt Buttfuk i don't just browse the web and email. :kma:

----------


## robjak

> no Mac user knows how to run the Unix shell on their mac, so it's irrelevant
> 
> and one minute in that shell shows you how "dysfunctional" their "Unix" is, it's completely fucked up, ala Steve Jobs
> 
> the war between SVR4 and BSD or even Linux vs OpenBSD is long gone
> 
> so is the war between Windows and Mac,
> 
> however the war between user retards and real computer players is still on, and this thread is a perfect example


 :kma: You are such an arsehole. Cretin.

----------


## PlanK

> You are such an arsehole. Cretin.



Best fact-based argument ever!

You really showed him!!!1

----------


## robjak

> Best fact-based argument ever!  You really showed him!!!1


fuk yourself cvnt.
They're talking about ordinary people wanting to buy a computer, not some arrogant cvnt that knows everything about everything.
you're another  :kma:

----------


## PlanK

What?

The gents??

Ordinary???









Yes, you're quite right.
Carry on.

----------


## baldrick

> GNU Unix tools; PuTTy; Perl; and VIM


a vt100 interface for what  ?  and how do you really exit from VIM ?

----------


## terry57

> I may need to review my policy on the Thai.


Holly fuk,  did I just bread that correctly.  :Confused: 

Jesus mate,

They have finally let you into Gullivers with your Sausages and Bacon EH.  :Smile: 

Happy days.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Butterfly, who is he and just how on earth did you provoke him so?

Enough, already. 

Apropos earlier posts re. Unix shell. Is this wrapped around the kernel thingy and can I access it? How will I know if I have found it and what does it do? Is life somehow enriched if I can service my own computer? 

I've had lots of cars and must say that an inability to access the ECU never hampered its function. Indeed, when one vehicle's ECU became ill the mechanic simply threw it away and inserted a new one. 

Aren't computers similar or are their gubbins totally different to car computers?

Essentially, computers are there to store information, act as a repository for media stuff, provide a portal to the known universe and to do whizzy things accountants, mathematicians and typists might need. I don't find myself in the latter group so I suppose much of a computer's potential for me goes unused. No matter, most folk in the world seem to to get by using only 2% of their brains, and a fair few are represented on this board, so an inability to use a machine to its full capacity won't be such a tragedy.

Actually, I've been reading about kernels and found it quite interesting. Odd concept really and quite alien to the capitalist principle. Perhaps that's why Butterfly is so against it.

Incidentally, I may have confused Unix with Linux. Not sure really but I don't think it matters in the scheme of things.

----------


## taxexile

The main function of kernels is to facilitate cross platform functionalities, integrate dynamic paradigms and as any fule no, maximise scalable protocols. They work quietly in the background in a low level abstraction layer and the Macs hybrid XNU kernel is considered to be the best one available.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I'm sure all that would make perfect sense if we dropped a tab of Blue Cheer acid, put Atom Heart Mother on and lit a candle.

----------


## robjak

thegent. just buy what buttfuk says i'm sure you will be happy with it. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Troy

> Apropos earlier posts re. Unix shell. Is this wrapped around the kernel thingy and can I access it? How will I know if I have found it and what does it do? Is life somehow enriched if I can service my own computer? 
> 
> I've had lots of cars and must say that an inability to access the ECU never hampered its function. Indeed, when one vehicle's ECU became ill the mechanic simply threw it away and inserted a new one.


It is more about driving your own car rather than servicing it. You will be chauffeured around but unfortunately not to your desired destination, more likely, somewhere mac deems is close enough for you.

BTW, apropos happens to be a unix style command, albeit a wrapper for man -k that allows you to search the man(ual) pages.




> a vt100 interface for what ? and how do you really exit from VIM ?


Somehow I doubt you will be able to use them in any of your up and coming cunning plans.....

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> I'm sure all that would make perfect sense if we dropped a tab of Blue Cheer acid, put Atom Heart Mother on and lit a candle.


Or for younger folk, a double dipped purple ohm, Dark Side of The Moon and a traffic beacon.

----------


## nigelandjan

Any news Gent about how the new Apple of your eye is performing ? 

Be interesting to know if its up to expectations ?

I know I am mega happy with mine , hope your enjoying it

----------


## can123

> Any news Gent about how the new Apple of your eye is performing ? 
> 
> Be interesting to know if its up to expectations ?
> 
> I know I am mega happy with mine , hope your enjoying it


So far he has managed to take it out of the box and fix the power lead to a wall socket. Once he has figured out how to switch the fecking thing on, he will be performing digital gymnastics. He will eventually be able to order sausages online.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Hope the recent changes haven't alarmed you too much, boyo. At this rate, crikey, you'll be languishing in those ghastly valleys until you're 65, sospanbach.

Har, har.

----------


## can123

> Hope the recent changes haven't alarmed you too much, boyo. At this rate, crikey, you'll be languishing in those ghastly valleys until you're 65, sospanbach.
> 
> Har, har.


What changes are these, please ? I'm stuck here until my daughter qualifies as a Registered Nurse. Then, I will be on holidays until I die. 

Do you think I would be as wise as I am if I had not yet attained the age of 65 years?

----------


## pattayardm

> I may need to review my policy on the Thai.


This is the most important statement you have ever made, with regards to your development as a human being. Hope you pursue it and welcome to the human race.

----------


## Mr Earl

Seems like our gent is devolving into Bettypoo style wanker. 

So ya want value in a new puter. 
First question: how much do ya wanna spend? 

If you got the bread buy a big macbook pro with whatever accessories ya need (big black dildoes, dental dams ect)
The mac OS is much friendlier than windows. 

That said after using mac for about 10 years I switched back to a win7 Lenovo machine just because it was so cheap. 9000 baht including mouse mouse pad keyboard protector an case and licensed win7.
Mind ya this is not fashion show kit, but it does work very well.
The only real drawbacks are the constant virus nuisances. Subscribing to a paid service to wipe out viruses solved that issue.
But after all is said and done 90% of my Web activity is from an Android device
The capability of the new android devices is rather eye opening. 
I'm using a Samsung galaxy note 3 which just blows everything else away.

----------


## Butterfly

that's what I keep telling theGent, buy an iPad

computers and laptops are reserved for real players, someone with a minimum education in Computer, not some hack like HarryXBOX or grand mothers like TheGent.

people are too dumb to use a computer or a PC, they should stick to tablets and iPads or SmartPhones.

----------


## Seekingasylum

So, what do you use a computer for?

----------


## bsnub

Oh my...

----------


## Butterfly

> So, what do you use a computer for?


if you are asking that question, then you definitely don't need the answer

buy an iPad or some Galaxy tablets, you will be much more happy

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Oh my...


Brave isn't he?

 :rofl:

----------


## slackula

> So, what do you use a computer for?


He uses them as props for the slapstick comedy routines he performs in the TD computer section.

----------


## Butterfly

I love the smell of Mac tards in the morning,

----------


## nigelandjan

Glad I have a life ,, a good and happy one to

----------


## Butterfly

yes Mac users are always happy, that's why we call them gay

----------


## Seekingasylum

So, Butterfly, I can use Word/Office and Excel on an IPad ?

----------


## Butterfly

oh boy, you are hopeless

of course you can get MS office for your iPad,

jesus christ !!!

----------


## baldrick

I reckon a lava lamp may suffice for genticles

----------


## Seekingasylum

There has been a bit of a hiatus on the computer front for varying reasons and I didn't spring for the package I thought I'd go for i.e. Mac mini specced up to fusion drive, apple Magic Mouse, keyboard and a Dell P2314H monitor which would have cost around 45000 bt. 

Since then I've mulled over the whole issue and am inclined to abandon the mini since I'm certain it'll be updated shortly and I'll be miffed I won't have the better graphics or an undated processor for the same money. Whether or not I need them is quite academic since I don't really know what I need.

And that's the point. I just don't like windows with all the crap that goes with it and do like the OS software from Apple but I'm not sure what storage or processor will suit. 

The more I've read and seen the more I like the idea of SSD over a HDD on grounds of speed and reliability. 

But what size is best? I'm fairly certain I should have 8 GB of RAM but 128 GB of PCIe flash storage may be insufficient. Also, the new Haswell iteration of the Intel chip is apparently better but is 1.4 GHZ i5 dual core good enough for the job?
If it were then the Mac Air 11 inch would be my choice which I could hook up to a monitor for home use. Alternatively, I fancy the new MacBook Pro which has 8GB RAM but only 128 GB flash storage at the entry level although it does have the faster processor. I do not want to return to the days of hanging around waiting for a laptop to stop whirring away while the screen stutters and then something horrid happens to Windows or the fan can't work and the power cuts out.

I don't want to spend more than 45k as a budget limit but I'm definitely committed to Apple stuff. It's just so much better made and one gets the feeling it will last. Looks damn fine too.

So, what's best?

----------


## taxexile

Spending 45K on a machine that by your own admission will do little more than send e-mails, probe google, look nice and post on Teak Door seems like madness.

You have obviously, like so many others,  fallen hook line and sinker for the expensive marketing schmaltz that inexplicably causes normally rational people to purchase products with capabilities and features that will never ever be used purely because you have erroneously allowed yourself to be convinced you need them and life would be intolerable without them.

A mid range Acer at a third of the price would serve your needs just as adequately as a Mac and will cause you much less grief when you inevitably have to chuck it away or replace it in two or three years time due to malfunction or outdatedness. Photos and important files should be backed up to an external hard drive.

One should remember that these we should never be slaves to these machines or to the companies that produce them.

Mass produced and cynically marketed electrical products, unlike mechanical devices produced by skilled craftsmen,  should be heartlessly used and abused until they can serve us no more and then scrapped and replaced. Expending emotion, either during the purchasing process or whilst using the damn thing is a waste of energy.

Equipment junkies, be it cars, computers or cameras can be crashing bores.

Buy a copy of "What Computer", spend 30 seconds reading the "best buy" page, and there is the answer to your long running dilemma, its the model with the little red "winner" star by its name.

----------


## Troy

Good to see you haven't parted with your money yet thegent. However, I think it will take a little more convincing before you recognise that your dream is a potential white elephant.

Why on earth would you want 8Gb RAM? Are you intending to open your entire photo album in one go for amusement? The Americans went to the moon on a mere 2K, although I admit that Windows tends to gobble it up like Macdonald's hamburgers.

Mac use the same stuff inside as everyone else, except it's older stuff that they can get cheaper and make better profits from. 

For what you need a computer for, you might just as well buy a bargain basement or secondhand machine and replace it every year for the next 5 years and still have change from 45K....

----------


## taxexile

> For what you need a computer for, you might just as well buy a bargain basement or secondhand machine and replace it every year for the next 5 years and still have change from 45K...


Troy, you can take Thegent to water, but you cant make him drink.

I think Thegent has been clocking all the bright young things in Starbucks and Paragon clacking away on their Apples and sadly, but quite predictably,  he has been infected with the bug.

There is no hope for the poor chap. Hes on a one way ticket to the cleaners.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Be that as it may, my question remains unanswered. Is 128 GB of flash storage sufficient or should I spec it up to 256 GB?

As I have said, cheap laptops are a pain in that they can't cope properly in this hot, humid shitty environment. Windows is dreadful, intrusive, complicated and fraught with cyber peril. I have seen the light and it is Apple.

Now, as far as designer led vogues go I am not easily swayed by the illusion of marketing. For instance, I would no more buy a geriatric Land Rover on the grounds that it may enhance my image as a rugged, go anywhere, no- nonsense chap than I would sport a tattoo proclaiming I loved Thailand. Everyone knows they're rubbish, completely unreliable and as comfortable as a small rock up one's fundament. 

My Mac shall stay at home and as far as Starbucks go, I would no more spend £3 on a cup of coffee than I would buy a geriatric Land Rover.....

Incidentally Troy, would 4GB RAM be sufficient then? I thought if one were to open various applications simultaneously whilst, say, downloading a movie, it drains memory quickly and 8 GB affords one headroom. True, I'm not into games nor will I attempt to draft an analysis of the UK's post war Budgets but I may well have a future need which might be thwarted if I didn't get sufficient RAM now - the current MacBooks' RAM is soldered and cannot be upgraded after purchase.

----------


## nigelandjan

256 SSD is the way to go ,, + you can always usb or even thunderbolt your way into an external drive of a TB + whatever to store anything you so wish .

 That works for me

----------


## Troy

> As I have said, cheap laptops are a pain in that they can't cope properly in this hot, humid shitty environment.


Hardware rather than OS issue, but the lower powered Haswell is a good idea for the climate. I would reconsider a desktop with decent cooling.





> Incidentally Troy, would 4GB RAM be sufficient then? I thought if one were to open various applications simultaneously whilst, say, downloading a movie, it drains memory quickly and 8 GB affords one headroom.


I am sure my advice will do nothing more than discombobulate, so go for the 8GB and 256GB SSD. You can afford it and you can't moan about the spec in the future.

----------


## taxexile

> As I have said, cheap laptops are a pain in that they can't cope properly in this hot, humid shitty environment.


It is indeed a shitty environment, and as well as the heat and humidity, you will need to take into account the slow corrosion of anything metallic due to the salinity of the atmosphere at a beachfront location.

A Sony laptop of mine died three years ago after six years of excellent service, three of those years were spent on the coast, it was the hard drive that failed.

Being inquisitive, I decided to take the machine to pieces to see what was inside and was surprised at the amount of rust and corrosion in there and also on the metal bits on the outside of the case, especially the USB ports.

----------


## blue

> Be that as it may, my question remains unanswered. Is 128 GB of flash storage sufficient or should I spec it up to 256 GB?


Go for the 250, but  even then you'll might  end  juggling about as I  do, as it keeps filling up, with films etc i download.

when I get around to it I'm going to rip the DVD optical bay out, which I never use, and replace it with a cheap  optical bay caddy, a housing, into which i'll put an old  500GB HDD in , and store the films on that, or maybe get another 250 sdd to go in there.

----------


## harrybarracuda

You don't use Flash for downloading movies you berk.

You use it for commonly accessed programs and data.

2TB drives as so filthy cheap these days you can get one of those for your collection of Hitler speech videos.

----------


## baldrick

> Go for the 250, but even then you'll might end juggling about as I do, as it keeps filling up, with films etc i download.


I have a 250g flash in my laptop and I copy off torrent downloads about once every 2 months

though another method that works really well is deletion after you have watched them

----------


## Wasp

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/features/3795...e-uk-right-now

Allow for the fact that I know nothing at all ....... simply nothing ..... I happen to have a laptop which has been excellent . An ACER Aspire 5733 .

Probably it would be torn apart by the good folks who know masses more than I do but when I want a car I buy a Ford cozz its job is just to work and be reliable and that's all I want from a laptop.
This laptop has an i3 and it has done all that I wanted it to do.

Now my sister wants a laptop and wants MY recommendation ! ( This is dodgy ground indeed . )
I read the article above and  she's buying the ACER ASPIRE E1.

Now very clearly these people are saying that outstandingly the best is the Apple Macbook Pro 13in with Retina Display .

Which today is 4 times the cost of the ACER but undoubtedly a fabulous 'puter.

 But it's like buying a Maserati when really all you want is a Ford Focus .

In my EXTREMELY and righteously humble opinion. :Happysad:  :Happysad:  :Happysad:  :Happysad:  :Happysad: 



Wasp

----------


## Troy

> An ACER Aspire 5733 .


Very sensible choice....



> she's buying the ACER ASPIRE E1.


Another very sensible choice...




> Now very clearly these people are saying that outstandingly the best is the.....


Best for what exactly? 

Those bargain basement deals are getting better and better. Nothing wrong with a cheaper dual-core, if you can still get them, and perfectly acceptable for day-to-day machines.

Fast processors, fast drives and loads of memory aren't going to help a slow internet connection.

I hope thegent has a good link to go with his new toy.....

----------


## Bettyboo

What would thegent be doing that an i3 with 2 to 4GB of RAM wouldn't handle?

I've got an i3 with 4GB of RAM, previous laptop was an i3 with 2GB of RAM, and I never had any problems with the stuff I use it for; looks like thegent will use his for far less...

If he wants an iApple, up to him, but the lowest spec machine would suit him just fine. An external hard drive would also be very sensible for backup, so a massive onboard storage is just not required...

----------


## nigelandjan

He,s got caught up in the Apple mist Betty same as me .

There is no known way out for us poor souls

----------


## Seekingasylum

Troy makes a valid point and one which has in fact delayed my purchase. In my current circumstances connection is dire and expensive but temporary until we move, hopefully soon(ish). 

Connectivity, like practically everything in this country, is seldom as good as advertised,and unreliable. A beat up 15 year old taxi will move at the same speed of a Porsche in downtown Bkk so what's the point of getting anything inherently better than something else when it can't achieve its potential.

I am seduced by the allure of an OS that will function reliably. Windows is unreliable and fraught with daily angst. Waiting an age for a cheap laptop to power up and actually be available within 3 minutes was a challenge. And the way Windows intrudes into everything you do with its reminders, updates etc. Despite having anti virus systems I still got periods when Windows would bombard me with false security risks and all sorts of incomprehensible alerts. 

I yearn for the simplicity and efficiency Apple seems to offer. 

In terms of value, I discovered that other manufacturers offering their equivalent of the Macbook demand similar prices, if not even more, for roughly the same spec so I doubt the reputation Apple has for price gouging is that merited.

And, it looks and feels better with a lovely keyboard action and super screen.

----------


## Troy

> Windows is unreliable and fraught with daily angst. Waiting an age for a cheap laptop to power up and actually be available within 3 minutes was a challenge.


I have to admit that keeping on top of things under a Windows environment can be a challenge. I am quite amazed at the number of applications that decide they need to run on start-up as default. The system tray seemed like such a cool idea until everyone jumped on the band-wagon and wanted to be there, which can quickly overrun even the best of hardware. Good housekeeping and control of software (especially downloaded) is an absolute necessity. 

As for the cheap hardware, it is amazing what a quick clean with compressed air will do for a machine every year or so. I have an older i7, which was starting to run hot with the fan constantly running. A quick clean and the running temperature dropped 20C.

I saw a nice quality (aluminium cased) Dell Inspiron 15-7000, a good solid workhorse, with 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD and pre-installed with Ubuntu for around B28,000. You could have that and get a jolly good internet line for the price of the Mac.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> Windows is unreliable and fraught with daily angst. Waiting an age for a cheap laptop to power up and actually be available within 3 minutes was a challenge.
> 
> 
> I have to admit that keeping on top of things under a Windows environment can be a challenge. I am quite amazed at the number of applications that decide they need to run on start-up as default. The system tray seemed like such a cool idea until everyone jumped on the band-wagon and wanted to be there, which can quickly overrun even the best of hardware. Good housekeeping and control of software (especially downloaded) is an absolute necessity.


Maybe you should have a look at Soluto

----------


## taxexile

> Soluto


A more intrusive piece of childish nonsense would be hard to imagine.

It slowed my laptop down to a crawl, got rid of it after a few days.

----------


## Troy

> Maybe you should have a look at Soluto


Maybe not.

I prefer to do my own housekeeping thank-you.... :Smile: 

In an earlier post I said that linux was probably too much for thegent. However, that was based on having to install it from scratch on a machine bought with Win7 or Win8 installed. 

I think thegent, you should find a little spare time to have a play with a machine pre-installed with Ubuntu. You may be pleasantly surprised. You might even be able to sweet-talk them into installing VirtualBox with Windows 7/8 and OSX. I'm sure you'd enjoy running Windows within a window on your machine. With the 8GB RAM you might even be able to run OSX and Win7 at the same time.

----------


## Wasp

Troy ........... and troy only please .

Nobody else .

Troy .... I am perceptive enough to see the difference between a laptop and a Tablet .
But that's as far as my perception goes .

I look up recommendations for laptops and I read all the stuff and only at the end do I see the pesky thing is NOT a laptop .
 It's a Notebook .

What's a Notebook ?

And the rest of you leave me alone . I don't know what the difference is but if I ask I'll know !

( And what on Earth is a Chromebook ? )



Wasp

----------


## Troy

^ The gap is such that the difference is getting harder to notice.

The laptop has become more and more powerful so that many people have dispensed with a desktop. However, this power (graphics, cpu, drives etc) has made the devices bigger and heavier.

The Notebook is aimed at the original laptop market, if you like, rather than the "moveable workstation/desktop". Smaller, lighter and able to run longer without plugging into the mains. This means getting rid of the DVD drive, a smaller processor and less capable graphics card to reduce power/cooling requirements.

The newer processors, with less power and cooling requirements, mean you can pack more into less space so that the newer notebooks are much the same as older laptops.

As for a Chromebook, it is the Google venture into the OS market with a tweaked linux system:
Chrome OS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Some people rave over it whilst others pooh-pooh it. 
Hands on: New Chrome OS review | Operating systems Reviews | TechRadar

----------


## Wasp

Thank you muchly .

Sounds like I can be wise now and explain a notebook as a pretty decent laptop without the DVD Drive .  ( ? ) 

I've seen external DVD drives . Well I've seen the boxes on a shelf and I did wonder why anybody would want an external DVD Drive . External memory storage seems sensible but now I can see why it makes sense to have an external DVD and save on weight and on the heating .
I only use my DVD Drive about twice a week and that's to watch movies .

So .... thank you again Troy .Thank you for taking the time.

I'm surprised I didn't generate all sorts of miffed characters asking why Troy was teacher's pet ?



Wasp

----------


## Seekingasylum

I'm annoyed.

I am very much a computer illiterate, as most will have recognised but I am not stupid.

Now, so that my net should be cast as wide as possible in order to gain as much knowledge as possible I ventured into new waters and, for the first time in my life, gave some consideration to which computer I should buy which would not fail or present me with the hassles that 10 years of Windows has done, and to seek advice upon whichever artisan bit of kit I should be happy to settle for that would get me by.

So, I eventually settled on an Apple machine and their software. I signalled this and invited comment which I hoped would focus my attention on the matter. And what did I get? Essentially, a microcosm of the debate between those who favoured Windows and those who didn't. Some went as far as suggesting one's sexual orientation would be defined by whichever software one chose and some even defined their birthright in terms of whichever hardware were to be selected.

Fine. We live in a democratic community where consumption is dictated by choice and perhaps limited by disposable income.

I'm OK with that and can make a decision.

So, imagine my chagrin when I today did another search of MacWorld and found out that since 2011 there have been about 10,000 Macbook owners whose machine has developed a succession of hardware problems resulting in catastrophic failure. Apple have failed to acknowledge this in any meaningful way and have yet to issue a recall. Most users have now published a litany of complaint which indicated that not only was the hardware fucked but they have no complaint system which will address what is a terrible problem. Some in the US are in the process of mounting a class action.

Now, call me old fashioned but when an organisation sells a product which fails in such numbers one should be somewhat circumspect in buying more from that company. If it were a car manufacturer there would be a recall. But here hasn't.

So, why hasn't there been a huge fuss? Why have all the magazines and blog sites not highlighted this? 

And why was I not informed by the cognoscenti of this board?

Excuse me, but when someone asks if a certain product is reliable and it transpires over 10 fucking thousand machines have been fucked is it not reasonable to expect a selection of geeks and proclaimed experts here should be fucking aware of that?

Poor show all round from Teakdoor techies if you ask me.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Thank you muchly .
> 
> Sounds like I can be wise now and explain a notebook as a pretty decent laptop without the DVD Drive .  ( ? ) 
> 
> I've seen external DVD drives . Well I've seen the boxes on a shelf and I did wonder why anybody would want an external DVD Drive . External memory storage seems sensible but now I can see why it makes sense to have an external DVD and save on weight and on the heating .
> I only use my DVD Drive about twice a week and that's to watch movies .
> 
> So .... thank you again Troy .Thank you for taking the time.
> 
> ...


Sorry, nothing personal but would you please desist from this fucking gay colour keyboard shite. It neither enhances style nor communication.

----------


## taxexile

> Poor show all round from Teakdoor techies if you ask me.


Nonsense, many of the more firmly planted, down to earth, practical minded and sensible members, (myself included), advised you that choosing form over function and falling for the slick marketing blitz and the geegaws admittedly attractive appearance would result in eventual disillusionment, disappointment and despair.

But no you wouldnt listen to the counsel of the wiser and more worldly, and stubbornly attempted to justify your proposed purchase of this overpriced ornament with the sort of poor reasoning typical of those who have made their mind up before due consideration of the options.




> but I am not stupid.


Then why did you fall hook line and sinker for the superficial qualities of this piece of designer jewellery made by Chinese farmworkers.
You couldnt take your eyes away from its tits and arse could you,  you put  blinkers on and your mind was turned.

Happens to many elderly gents who retire to Pattaya.
Common sense just flies out of the window.
Luckily you escaped its clutches before you committed yourself.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Ahem, would you please refer me to your post in which you specifically stated that despite my belief the Apple computer products were reliable they in fact are not and that the MacBook Pro in particular, produced since 2011, was a pile of shite.

Your scathing comments were of the blunderbuss sort and more a judgement upon the brand rather than any assessment of their worth.

Did you buy that clapped out Land Rover in the end, or did common sense prevail?

----------


## Wasp

thegent :
Sorry, nothing personal but would you please desist from this fucking gay colour keyboard shite. It neither enhances style nor communication.



The site offers fonts , sizes , colours , smilies , italics , underlining , BOLD ...... all perfectly freely available and used .
But when I see your name around I'll desist from using them ---- that is as soon as you stop your free use of foul language which offends me far more than a change of Font should offend anyone .



Wasp

----------


## taxexile

> Apple computer products were reliable they in fact are not and that the MacBook Pro in particular, produced since 2011, was a pile of shite.


Everybody knows that something so perfectly formed on the outside should be viewed with suspicion as it is likely to be deficient on the inside.


Common sense prevailed regarding the Land Rover, but may desert me tomorrow when I go and view a 1986 BMW 320i ragtop.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Do not do that thing. Under any circumstance. Unless of course you have pikey in your blood.

Take yourself and the distaff off to the Savoy for a weekend, take in  a show, book lunch at the Ivy and spend a nice afternoon up the river to Hampton Court. It'll be much more enjoyable.

Anyway a Saab 9 - 3 convertible with 60,000 on the clock, 6 years old will be a much better buy with shed loads of independent garages capable of servicing it. Full turbo is great fun too.

----------


## Troy

> Ahem, would you please refer me to your post in which you specifically stated that despite my belief the Apple computer products were reliable they in fact are not and that the MacBook Pro in particular, produced since 2011, was a pile of shite.


The problem appears to be with the early 2011 models of the MacBook Pro rather than all models since. It also seems to have developed after a couple of years of heavy use and the complaints are from those that want free repairs after the Warranty period. 

I doubt very much that car manufacturers would replace engines after heavy use and outside the Warranty period.

Since you are not buying a secondhand 2011 version then I don't see the relevance in adding the problem to the list of reasons for not purchasing an Apple. I don't even see it as a good reason for squirming out of buying one. 

Come clean and admit you have come to your senses after reading comments from TD members.

Incidentally, I am more than a little dyslexic and find the colour change by Wasp most helpful when reading his posts.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Not as clear cut as you might wish, Troy.

Reading numerous case histories many complainants experienced problems during their Apple Care warranty period only to be slam dunked by a hard drive failure shortly after the expiry of the warranty. Over heating may be an underlying cause. Within the EU where Apple begrudgingly have to honour higher customer care service standards than here in Asia serious problems seem to have been met with temporary fixes of short term value only to be exposed when outside the warranty period.
Allegations of cynical treatment by Apple towards their customers are rife.

Many, whether they are in the US or Europe, make the reasonable point that having spent 2000 $ US on a laptop sold on the basis of its alleged superior build quality they have a justified expectation it should last for more than 3 years. 

This is a worry and if indicative of Apple generally then the reason for choosing them, in addition to their OS, that their product is rufty tufty rugged is bollocks then what's the point of spending the extra?

Changing fonts, colour, etc within a post is quite juvenile and the bastard brother to wretched emoticons. Frankly, it's the equivalent of silly women drawing little flowers as a dot over their manuscript " i ". A bit poofy too but there it is.

----------


## Wasp

You seem to have quite an obsession with poofs .

----------


## Wasp

Incidentally, I am more than a little dyslexic and find the colour change by Wasp most helpful when reading his posts.


Well thanks Troy .

I don't know why the default colouring here is that pale white . They have a white in the palette which is much stronger and clearer .

----------


## nigelandjan

> Come clean and admit you have found a much cheaper piece of crap in Tesco,s and will take another chance on it as your not really finically Appled.


Fixed that one for you

----------


## Zooheekock

Well, paying way over the odds for some shiny fucking bauble aimed squarely at the retards and wankers market is one option. Another is to buy a bog standard laptop and put some version of Linux on it. Somebody said Ubuntu, which is very straightforward to install and run. Another, if boot up time and speed is a concern, is CrunchBang, which is very fast. Of course, doing this requires some very small ability to read and type (which buying a Mac presumably obviates) so perhaps that may be an insurmountable hurdle.

----------


## Wasp

Remember I don't even know the difference between a Laptop and a Notebook .

And I'm clearly gay and therefore useless according to thegerm ......... so I simply went to a website where they give their technical assessments of the best Laptops .


Bearing in mind that I can see people feel massively strong sentiments about this and I am honestly totally neutral - 
on PC ADVISOR they say the number 1 is  Apple Macbook Pro 13in with Retina Display .

So for fairness I looked at others .

On PC Pro they say .....  Apple Macbook Pro 13in with Retina Display .
On PC Mag they say ....  Apple Macbook Pro 15in .
On C-Net they say  Apple Macbook Pro 15in.
And on Laptop mag ---  Apple Macbook Pro 13in with Retina Display. 

I personally will never buy a Mac . I'm happy with a little ACER 5733 . Doesn't bother me whether it takes 1 minute to Power up or 10 minutes .
 I switch the power on and go to the loo , make a coffee , come back --- it's on !

And I make no deductions from this information other than to say that there seems to be a lot of professional opinion that the Mac is a very fine 'puter .


Just sayin' .................


Wasp

----------


## terry57

Whatever one buys a major consideration is cooling.

laptops can get very hot quite quickly, I was amazed by the difference in heat generated compared to running mine in Perth and then Bangkok. 

Even in the A/C these things crank up. 

So off I went to Pantip and bought a nice cooler pad with twin fans.

Big difference straight up, no problems so far and getting a lot of use. 

Lap tops do not like running hot. Big cause of problems.

----------


## Dillinger

I bought one of those acer all in ones, second hand, off a guy in Bangkok a while back. I got it home and the thing kept overheating and turning itself off.

The fan inside was obviously bust, that and he'd upgraded the ram.

All i did was put my standing fan behind it, thus giving a cool PC and nads. A stroke of genius I thought :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Gosh, Dan, for a moment I imagined you, Tax and Butterfly had formed a condominium nick. You lot are clearly quite suited and I'm sure would make fine dining companions. 

Terry, what you should do as a matter course if you continue to spend significant time in Bangkok is to get your laptop cleaned regularly. When I returned to Blighty mine cut out again and I took it to a service place for diagnosis. They confirmed the computer had shut itself down because the fan was clogged up with a sticky tar like substance and couldn't cool the computer. They assumed I was a heavy smoker and it was nicotine. My wife forbids smoking in the house and so it clearly wasn't that. In fact, it was no more than the product of two years of whirring away in the polluted, dusty Bangkok air exacerbated by the humidity and one's sweaty fingers.

That experience led me to thinking a Mac mini in a SSD configuration and separate key board with a fully integrated OS not tainted by Windows shite, making everything run so hot, would be a good way to go.



I have ditched the idea of a Macbook and returned to that option. 

Being an incipient Mactard moron I shall leave Ubumtoo, CrustyFang et al to all you geeks and techie wizards who like that sort of thing.

----------


## ltnt

Suggest you buy one with a "Black and White,"  only screen...

----------


## Wasp

It still surprises me how discussions about ANYTHING on any forum slide so quickly into personal abuse .

----------


## nigelandjan

It don't surprise me ^ although I cannot understand it .


I often wonder how many of these " men ?? "  have nice fancy cars on the drive outside , you know electric windows / air con / ok give you that one in Thailand / cd/mp3 players /satnavs / parking sensors ,, you get my drift .

On the road outside my house sits an 11 year old Vectra , manual windows + not much else in the way of extras , gets us from A to B , never lets us down .

So do I go to my next door neighbour with his 14 plate Hyundai GT whatever it is " Good morning retard ! "  ? 

No I speak to him in a very civil manner as he is a great guy infact he has just given us a marrow from his garden for our dinner . 

On the other hand both he and I have hobbies to enjoy our spare time in , not wasting our energy spewing out our boredom and frustration on here all day .

----------


## Seekingasylum

Indeed, and one only tries to be helpful.

Expect they're just bored.

----------


## Wasp

Maybe it's the way in which you choose to express your thoughts ?




" would you please desist from this fucking gay colour keyboard shite "

"  it transpires over 10 fucking thousand machines have been fucked is it not reasonable to expect .. proclaimed experts here should be fucking aware of that? "

 " A bit poofy too but there it is."



Wasp

----------


## blue

to quote 
go to where they said it
select/highlight the text  and
press q-Quote,
and it turns up in the message reply box




> Maybe it's the way in which you choose to express your thoughts ?

----------


## klong toey

What computer did you buy?

----------


## Wasp

blueto quote : go to where they said it : select/highlight the text  and press q-Quote,
and it turns up in the message reply box


Didn't know that blue .

Very handy .



And yes ....... what did you buy ?

----------


## Bettyboo

Can the OP just get on with buying something; I hate these threads that go on and on with the OP never buying anything...

----------


## Seekingasylum

Act in haste, repent at leisure.

So, do you think it'll be a bad rainy season Boo?

----------


## slackula

> Can the OP just get on with buying something; I hate these threads that go on and on with the OP never buying anything...


Consider yourself fortunate - I think it was Scampy who had a thread running for 3 YEARS or something on TV about what laptop he should buy!  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> I have ditched the idea of a Macbook and returned to that option.


You remind me a lot of my Missus, she sees a pair of shoes she likes, then puts them back, walks around every other shoe shop in the mall and returns to buy the first pair she set eyes on.

----------


## Seekingasylum

The thing is, the Mini is due to be replaced imminently. The current model has the older Ivy Bridge chip, the previous Wifi iteration and a slow graphics capability and the delay in the replacement has been attributed to Intel's postponement in supplying the new Broadwell chip. This is a further improvement to the Haswell being thinner, smaller and requiring even less power to a degree that a fan will not be required. The clocking speed may well be wound down too but performance will not be sacrificed because of gains in efficiency.

SSD is currently expensive and I wouldn't wish to invest now when the model I might buy is expected to be superseded within weeks. The updating of the Airs with the Haswell chip, latest Wifi and better graphics, seems to have passed the Mini by which is a bore since I would be quite content with those improvements. 

Still, patience is a virtue.

----------


## Troy

Whatever are you muttering on about thegent? The Ivy-bridge series CPU isn't old enough to wear long trousers, let alone replace with a newer version. 

Stop reading those silly magazines and stick with what you've got for a little longer. Any problems with speed will be down to your bad housekeeping and very little to do with the hardware.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Troy, one thing I have learned in this process is that the development by Intel of their processing chips has been exponential in the past 5 years. Durability and reliability is vey much linked to heat and it's management. By reducing power etc we are now in the realm of laptops no longer requiring fans. The move to SSD will further enhance the process.

This strikes me as quite logical and spending money on older technology, inherently unreliable albeit commensurately cheaper, is a waste.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> The current model has the older Ivy Bridge chip, the previous Wifi iteration and a slow graphics capability and the delay in the replacement has been attributed to Intel's postponement in supplying the new Broadwell chip. This is a further improvement to the Haswell being thinner, smaller and requiring even less power to a degree that a fan will not be required. The clocking speed may well be wound down too but performance will not be sacrificed because of gains in efficiency.


You've got a point there. Only thing is that the over clocker twin sync's with the v-ram flash. Obviously this means that without a stabilising OS tweak based on Moore's base law it'll be no more than six months before you find that it's only worth a cheap toaster from Argos.

----------


## klong toey

Hope the OP doesn't start a thread about what condoms to buy,3 years later he will still be a virgin.

I needed a new computer for when we travel,wanted light weight slim good screen fairly good cpu.
Got a Nexus 7 2013 nice and slim good screen   does everything need on the move.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Be as facetious as you wish, you cannot fault my logic or the reality of what has happened in the computer world over the past 5 years.

You are the equivalent of a propellor driven thing compared to my jet engine.

----------


## Zooheekock

^ Well, it will all be very useful for the CPU-melting demands you no doubt place on your computer night and day. A fool and his money, etc. etc.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^^Heh, at least I'm off the fvcking ground  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Hope the OP doesn't start a thread about what condoms to buy,3 years later he will still be a virgin.


Or have a trail of wannabe,s asking " Who,s the daddy ? "

----------


## nigelandjan

> Can the OP just get on with buying something; I hate these threads that go on and on with the OP never buying anything...


Couldn't agree more Betty  , BTW  what motorbike did you buy in the end ? :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> Can the OP just get on with buying something; I hate these threads that go on and on with the OP never buying anything...
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more Betty  , BTW  what motorbike did you buy in the end ?


You must have missed Betty's video.

----------


## taxexile

> Still, patience is a virtue.


Or, if one is not going to shit, one should get off the pot.

Prevaricating, obsessing, analysing and compulsively assimilating useless and unintelligable data about this mass produced bauble you may or may not buy is madness.

Yesterday I went to Sainsburys to buy food. The yoghurt aisle alone was 200 yards long, how does one make the best choice when confronted with such a vast choice of similar products.

Anyway, your new computer will be out of date before you get it home, so why worry.

Pick up a copy of What Computer, go to the best buy page, and hey presto, your answer is right there. The boffin nerdsters have done all the brainwork and provided you with the correct answer to your non existent problem.

And make sure to buy the cheapest one, because someone with your apparent levels of obsession and  compulsion  is bound to find something wrong with the thing and force you into the living hell and apoplectic rage of trying to exercise your warranty rights with the Thai desk staff in the shop you purchased from.

As we say in Yorkshire, "Think on lad.", 

....... and dont forget your wet wipes for those ebola contaminated door handles. There are germs everywhere you know.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I'm a Libran. 

Anyway, have you indulged in your own displacement therapy yet?

Or is the Micra still getting you from A to B.

PS. Best Buy pundits all generally vote for the MacBook.

----------


## Wasp

Six weeks ago you said you were inclined to a Mac laptop .

And all the evidence still says that the iMac is the one to beat .

But here's one different opinion ......... Acer Aspire S7

Quoting :

 " For 2014, Acer has updated it's luxury laptop with a super sharp QHD display. This 2560 x 1440 panel is prepared for the day when hyper-HD content is finally viable to watch over wireless internet.
 In the now, text looks gorgeous, as do images  thus adding to the near-future feel of this device.
The build quality from the Aspire S7's aluminum and Gorilla Glass frame is palpable. That goes for the snappy keyboard, with its fancy electroluminescent lighting, too.
This truly feels like a machine built for the now, 2014, and one that you won't mind using well into 2016, possibly longer. 
So, love the Aspire S7 for its cutting edge build, fine typing experience and premium specs. "


So it's a thought .



Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

> So, do you think it'll be a bad rainy season Boo?


Not sure; hope there's plenty of rain but no flooding.

Just buy the bloody iconic gay thing then give us a writeup on how you're finding it. Soon as, please...




> I think it was Scampy who had a thread running for 3 YEARS or something on TV about what laptop he should buy!


A man after me own heart.  :Smile: 




> the new Broadwell chip.


Better on battery life and runs cooler, so a good buy for a laptop; not so much of an issue with a desktop.




> Got a Nexus 7 2013 nice and slim good screen does everything need on the move.


Nice, I'm waiting on the 8"; should be out soon (HTC made, I think).

----------


## Bettyboo

> BTW what motorbike did you buy in the end ?


It's only a matter of time, Nige.  :Smile: 




> You must have missed Betty's video.


That's cool, may be worth a thread there...




> Or, if one is not going to shit, one should get off the pot.


This thread is a bit of a turtle head, always tricky those...  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> Or is the Micra still getting you from A to B.


Still the Micra I'm afraid.

But I would definately like something with a little more panache, style and brio. Hurtling around hunched up in that little noddy car is destroying my image. Suffering painfully as its winscreen is regularly drenched with the filthy spray thrown up frtom Bentleys, Benzes and Range Rovers as they mockingly overtake me on full throttle.

And in spite of the regular thrashings it receives at my merciless hands the ugly little runt just wont die. The bastard sailed through its MOT last week,  its gormless smiley grille and doe eyed headlights taunting me with the realisation that I am cursed with the humiliation of driving this battered invalid carriage around for at least another few weeks as I collected it from the workshop.

Do Apple make a car?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Well, yes, it's called Audi.

But, rather than be seduced into buying into that adman's wet dream, get yourself a Saab. They're cheap, hugely comfortable to drive and the full turbo'd ones have some zip but beware the wet. And there are so many ex Saab mechanics about in self employment you can get a decent service for reasonable money. Despite the drivel one may read by the ignorant, they are not Vauxhall in drag and much, much better.

Great value now and there will not be a day when you will regret it. They have the best seats in the business and the dash just makes you feel content.

Saab owners do it with style, quietly.

----------


## terry57

> Do you think it'll be a bad rainy season.



Just to venture away from the OP for a Nano second.

No,  The rainy season has been weak as piss in Bangkok,  I'm thoroughly disappointed.  :Confused:

----------


## Troy

> get yourself a Saab.


Oh dear, just when I thought thegent couldn't, he manages it with gusto....

Mac Pro and Saab. Whatever next I wonder? Best Condo in Pattaya?

----------


## taxexile

Nothing wrong with Saabs, occasionally I have the use of a Thai friends 1997 Saab 9000, and a lovely machine it is too. In the UK they were for people who thought they were too cool to be seen in a BMW or an Audi and the purchase of a Saab would inbue in them that anti-coolness aura so beloved of the super-cool. These days they are seen as a cheapish way to be stylish in an unconventional sort of way.

As a brand, Audi dont do much for me, as you say, they are like Apple. They are smugly Teutonic, way overpriced and  when it comes to driving, not a patch on a BMW. They have also lost their once great design mojo, their best designs were produced 10 years ago.

These days I see cars more as white goods than as objects of desire, to be used and abused and then thrown on the heap, and the proliferation of Kias and Dacias on Britains roads confirms that I am not the only one ahead of the curve on that one.

It would be nice though to own one car to cherish,  enjoy and keep, and another cheap car to thrash, abuse and eventually when no more can be had from it, discard.

----------


## Dillinger

> if one is not going to shit, one should get off the pot.
> 
> Prevaricating, obsessing, analysing and compulsively assimilating useless and unintelligable data about this mass produced bauble you may or may not buy is madness.


There is really only one more question to ask.....


 Does your arse look big in it ?

----------


## Dillinger

> As a brand, Audi dont do much for me


try their S series

----------


## Seekingasylum

Tax, there's no shame in admitting one is influenced by style and product association. If we weren't we would all be looking the same, wearing the same, buying the same, travelling in the same and living in the same. Life would be Communist Russia in the 1960s.

For fucks sake man, you are a product of the capitalist system and it's your fucking duty to consume and with style. Admittedly, you are a Yorkshire tyke and probably not attuned to this as much as we more discerning folk but that doesn't mean you are a fucking Albanian pig farmer or Romanian knife grinder who has won enough to buy a fucking Dacia Shyster.

Saab are for folk who just want to look cool but are without the money..........what nonsense. Saab of course don't exist anymore and folk who preferred them who wish to buy new are compelled to buy BMW. But  there is an entire generation of folk out there who don't buy new and who wouldn't buy anything other than a Saab. That's why their prices have strengthened a tad and most discerning over 50s snap them up. Getting a good petrol one is quite tough.

If you want something that defines you above the herd and suggests independence and a certain brio then you have to get an Alfa. Simple really. Beautiful cars. A decent petrol  159 1.75 TBi should still be had for £10,000 - £12,000. Gorgeous but please, don't whine about the electrics etc - you can't have everything!

Whatever you do, don't go diesel. Marks you out as a sheep and they pollute much more.

Or, if you want something really tasty but reliable get a Honda S2000. Now, that'll put a spring in your step and get the juices flowing. Mrs Tax may be alarmed but after the Micra she can only thank you in the end.

Or, if you wish to go rugged and reliable then ponder a used Subaru.

----------


## Bettyboo

Oh dear...

----------


## ltnt

Where can one find a good typewriter?  They never break down or become obsolete...replace the ribbon every now and then, clean the keys with a toothbrush, 

ahh, those were the days...never overheated and never needed updating for new software.  You actually had to think about what you were doing and if you wanted global distribution well, you'd have to buy a lot of stamps and envelopes.

Internet warriors be dammed! ::spin::

----------


## klong toey

> Nice, I'm waiting on the 8"; should be out soon (HTC made, I think).


Nexus 7's  2013 cheap in the UK at the moment Gert got me the 32gb for £189.

----------


## Troy

> By reducing power etc we are now in the realm of laptops no longer requiring fans


The fan is an essential part of the laptop, also known as the nail varnish dryer, it keeps the social union between man and wife intact during a moment of posting.

----------


## Seekingasylum

So, Troy, what colour are you sporting today?

----------


## Troy

Very amusing thegent. 

I'm all in a dither at the moment. I decided to splash out on Poltronissime tickets for Aida in Verona tonight and with a couple of hours to go it's still raining.

I could have got a Mac Pro but it just wouldn't have been the same....

----------


## nigelandjan

Don't know whats available on Thai Ebay ? might be worth a look out there .

I,ve been looking on UK Ebay and when i come back off holiday I shall be getting one of these iMac 27 beauties off there .

I just cannot believe the absolute kin bargains on there !  

6 month old machines bought by Mummy and Daddy for they're little fledglings to study at Uni with ,, then they convince they're parents a Macbook would better suit they're needs ( iMacs 27" is too big for FaceTime in bed ) 

Ramped up with Core i7 3.6  + 32 Gig of ram + 3 terabyte hard drives 6 month old going for around the £1200 mark !

----------


## Dillinger

> Ramped up with Core i7 3.6 + 32 Gig of ram + 3 terabyte hard drives 6 month old going for around the £1200 mark !


Buy  one on your next trip to Thailand, they're cheaper than that brand new, in the Thai apple store

iMac - Apple iMac Computer 21.5" or 27" - Apple Store (Thailand)

27-inch: 3.2GHz
Specifications
3.2GHz quad-core Intel Core i5
Turbo Boost up to 3.6GHz
8GB (two 4GB) memory
1TB hard drive1
NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M with 1GB video memory
Available to ship:
Within 24 hours
Free Shipping
฿61,900.00

----------


## Seekingasylum

Hardly. At that spec it would be 100,000 bt. And then on returning to Blighty he would end up paying duty.

Take the EBay deal. That's excellent value.

----------


## Dillinger

> And then on returning to Blighty he would end up paying duty.


Would probably be unwise taking back a big 27 inch iMac, but if he were to buy a Mac Book Pro, he could claim duty back(at Swampy) not pay it out and make a nice saving on the price Mactards pay in the UK. Apple's warranty is worldwide too.

You'd have to be partially braindead to buy some refurbished second hand machine off ebay, that god only knows what parts have been swapped inside with cheapo substitutions.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Due diligence would satisfy many concerns although in this case I would wish to visit the vendor, view the product and confirm it as described. The Imac screen is glued and cannot be disassembled easily. In the circs outlined by Nigel this particular package is great value and worth pursuing if one wished to have 32GB of memory and all that storage capacity. It is not refurbished but merely 6 months old and still within warranty.

----------


## Norton

You still at it Gent? For what you do on a computer, what do you really need?
Perhaps a tablet will do the trick, plus more than you will ever need or use.

Samsung Galaxy Tab S is a good one.



SPECS - Samsung GALAXY Tab S

About 20k baht in Thailand.

----------


## nigelandjan

> You'd have to be partially braindead to buy some refurbished second hand machine off ebay, that god only knows what parts have been swapped inside with cheapo substitutions.


No not refurbished mate these have been specked up by the Apple shop still complete with warranty from Apple before purchase . 
The Gent is right also , most people are openly inviting potential buyers to go around to have a go with em prior to them re installing for you . 

Anyway I,m gonna take a punt and grab one of these beauties when I come home , I already have a punter who has put his name on my Macbook pro for £500 so happy days .


BTW you are also correct about me being partially braindead as I need a Mac in the first place   :Smile:  ask buttercup she will confirm my status  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Samsung Galaxy Tab S is a good one.


Yeah I got one of them to , or very similar , great for travelling around although that poxy haemorrhoid operating system just loves to eat your batteries and data updating your apps 24/7

----------


## Norton

Yep. Does all that but must admit, for most folks does more than they need.

----------


## Dillinger

> that poxy haemorrhoid operating system just loves to eat your batteries and data updating your apps 24/7


yOU NEED TO CHANGE THE SETTINGS, TO ONLY UPDATE VIA WIFI. oops caps




> Automatically update apps using Wi-Fi only (not using 3G/4G)
> 
> If you have a mobile data (3G/4G) plan, you can choose to automatically update apps over Wi-Fi only. Updating apps on Wi-Fi can help lower your mobile data usage on your device.
> 
> Open the Google Play Store Google Play Store app.
> Touch the  Google Play Store Play Store icon > Settings.
> Under "General," select Auto-update apps.
> Select Auto-update apps over Wi-Fi only.

----------


## Bettyboo

> yOU NEED TO CHANGE THE SETTINGS, TO ONLY UPDATE VIA WIFI. oops caps


You LAZY fuker!!!




Come on, thegent, buy, buy, buy, buy...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Tab S is a good one.
> 
> 
> Yeah I got one of them to , or very similar , great for travelling around although that poxy haemorrhoid operating system just loves to eat your batteries and data updating your apps 24/7


I can see why you are a mactard - you don't even have the basic knowledge to control that.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## PAG

I'm running a 24" iMac, bought new in 2008.   I know that I'll have to replace it, and probably sooner rather than later.   My choice of hardware will be a Mac Mini (26,900 baht here), connected to a good but inexpensive display screen (or use one of the TV's from our rarely used spare bedrooms) connected by HDMI.   Main advantage is that separating the main hardware from the display lessens the cost considerably over the all-in-one iMac.

This is a fairly decent video showing it's initial set up and connected to a 50" TV:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Indeed. Sound policy there. But, are you tantalized by the alleged imminent replacement Mini or would you be content to take the current quad core CPU and 1Tb storage model?

I know the current Mini, whatever the spec, will be fine for my modest use but losing out on a better specced replacement at a similar price is somewhat troubling.

Hence my delay.

----------


## PAG

> Indeed. Sound policy there. But, are you tantalized by the alleged imminent replacement Mini or would you be content to take the current quad core CPU and 1Tb storage model?
> 
> I know the current Mini, whatever the spec, will be fine for my modest use but losing out on a better specced replacement at a similar price is somewhat troubling.
> 
> Hence my delay.


I'm waiting for my current iMac to need repair before going for the mini, and that could be next week or next year. 1T storage is fine for me, as my library of videos/music is mostly on external drives anyway.   It just makes so much sense with it's size and price.   Whatever is current at the time I want to buy one will be just fine with me.

----------


## Mr Earl

> You still at it Gent? For what you do on a computer, what do you really need?
> Perhaps a tablet will do the trick, plus more than you will ever need or use.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Tab S is a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> SPECS - Samsung GALAXY Tab S
> 
> About 20k baht in Thailand.


Yep these new tablets are spectacular performers.
I've been using a Note3 and it's amazing what it can do.

----------


## Seekingasylum

If I wanted a tablet I'd get an IPad.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If I wanted a tablet I'd get an IPad.



Of course you would, you are Apple's biatch.

----------


## Dillinger

[QUOTE="Mr Earl"]Yep these new tablets are spectacular performers.
QUOTE]
Get a surface pro, you will see how shite and limited those haemmorrhoid tablets are

----------


## Norton

No good. MS based. Gent needs and lusts for an Appen.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I can see why you are a mactard - you don't even have the basic knowledge to control that.


Feel better now you inadequate cock ? 

Instead of laughing at people to hide your inadequacy you would be of some use to try and help people with your vast and superior knowledge of everything PC 

Keep buying your cheap shitty Windows based crap and I will buy a quality bit of hardware complete with software that does what it says on the tin year after year without all the conflicts and missing files to contend with .



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha  fukin hilarious it is  

What a prize cock

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I can see why you are a mactard - you don't even have the basic knowledge to control that.
> 
> 
> Feel better now you inadequate cock ? 
> 
> Instead of laughing at people to hide your inadequacy you would be of some use to try and help people with your vast and superior knowledge of everything PC


I do, I just don't bother helping douchebags dumb enough to buy Apple shit.

In fact, buy a gay iphone and complete the set, they do them in pink.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Seekingasylum

But everyone knows Windows is utter shite. 

Is it because you like the challenge of working with that monster of a system that so motivates you to cast silly nasturtiums upon others not so afflicted.

Windows is for folk who think pain is something to bear.

----------


## pseudolus

Yup windows is shite. But there again, apple products are all substandard. 

What to do? 

Read a book instead.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> But everyone knows Windows is utter shite. 
> 
> Is it because you like the challenge of working with that monster of a system that so motivates you to cast silly nasturtiums upon others not so afflicted.
> 
> Windows is for folk who think pain is something to bear.


"monster of a system"? Fuck, you scare easily don't you?

Is that why you hate those nasty black people?

 :rofl:

----------


## Wasp

All this stuff really gets on my nerves .

You have to remember it's a public forum . I am genuinely interested in the recommendations and what finally gets bought .
You can exchange your insults privately .
Why must I wade through this crap to get to the actual contributions ?

----------


## pseudolus

Wasp - It's very simple. If you need to believe that people think you are cool because you have a well branded apple product, you get apple. If you are sensible, you do not. 

It is a clear as that.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Wasp - It's very simple. If you need to believe that people think you are cool because you have a well branded apple product, you get apple. If you are sensible, you do not. 
> 
> It is a clear as that.


About sums it up.

Style over substance.

----------


## PAG

> But there again, apple products are all substandard.


Think you should qualify that a little.   What products, and how substandard?   I've had a range of their products over the last 7 years or so, and all have been satisfactory (though some have needed repair).   Generally I find their quality is of a high standard, and certainly OSX is great to use.   I've had a couple of iPhones, though I prefer the recent Samsung Galaxys, mainly through not having to go use the iTunes App Store, and also their larger screens.

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> Wasp - It's very simple. If you need to believe that people think you are cool because you have a well branded apple product, you get apple. If you are sensible, you do not. 
> 
> It is a clear as that.
> 
> 
> About sums it up.
> ...


So what manufacturers have 'substance'?   Genuinely interested in your views.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


Genuinely uninterested in having to explain it again.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Seekingasylum

Har, har.

Look, just about every player in the business is offering a specced up machine all of which are in the same price bracket of 40,000 - 60,000 bt.

It's just that the lower end Windows OS machines have that market to themselves.

So what if Apple customers are intent on the upper end of the spectrum?

----------


## pseudolus

> So what if Apple customers are intent on the upper end of the spectrum?


Thing is Gent, they are not. They are interested in people who also buy into the branded BS thinking that they are intent on the upper end of the spectrum. For every apple machine for 60,000 baht there is a non apple machine for 30,000 with better componentry and better made.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

The irony is that most computer whizz kid works on an ancient PC, normally with half the case missing and keyboards full of coffee and missing keys. These "Computers" most of you would chuck - but it's what most of the software and innovations you use get built on.

Oldest saying in the book...

A bad workman blames his tools 

 :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

The entry Imac is 37,000bt. The Mac mini kicks off at 19900 and the next level fit for most folk is 27,000 bt. The Mac Airs start at 31,000 and 36,000. 

So, where's your argument Pseud?

----------


## nigelandjan

> Why must I wade through this crap to get to the actual contributions ?


Point is you don't have to this is TD if you want a sterile , thouraghlly washed forum modded mostly by homo,s with sandals and wispy beards, with everyone curtseying to each other  go to TV 

Secondly if you can bring yourself to look back through the posts I have made here you will see I have made no derogatory marks to individuals about using anything other than Apple gear .  I see no point in it , there are always fors and against,s different systems , I was merely trying to help the Gent with my experience of the kit I have .


Let me give you another example , for many years I drove a lorry with a 13 speed twin splitter crash gearbox , fairly complicated bit of kit to drive especially when decending or climbing hills 3 miles long with 40 odd tons behind you .

Did I at every opportunity call all the lucky drivers I looked down on who had auto boxes retards ??   Nah I was envious of the comfort they had . 

But then I have never been the saddest twat in the playground with so little to keep my mind occupied ,,,,,,,,,says it all really

----------


## Wasp

> Wasp - It's very simple. If you need to believe that people think you are cool because you have a well branded apple product, you get apple. If you are sensible, you do not. 
> 
> It is a clear as that.


I don't mind an opinion expressed like that . In fact I find I agree with what you are saying .
It's when it descends into abuse that I mind .

You can see on every chat forum how quickly people start calling each other names and swearing but you don't see it so much on Teakdoor .
And that's a pleasant difference.

It's not difficult to swear . The difficulty with some people seems to be NOT swearing .

I just don't think I should have to read such stuff .

And yes I agree with you about the immaturity of trying to look " cool " by buying brands . Why do people pay extra for a tee-shirt just because it has ' Hollister ' printed on it ? You're paying extra to advertise Hollister .

But in the case of Apple ........ all the computer websites say it has been number 1 for a long time and although it has more serious competition now it's still at the pinnacle .
So it may not all be posing .
And there's a reverse to this . I will never buy anything 'Apple ' because although they are good products I'll look like a thoughtless poser !



Wasp

----------


## Seekingasylum

Scampy, is that you, you little tinker.

----------


## cyrille

> You can see on every chat forum how quickly people start calling each other names and swearing but you don't see it so much on Teakdoor .
> And that's a pleasant difference.


Wow.

What other forums do you visit that sling considerably higher amounts of brown stuff than here?

How is that even possible?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Cyrille, you really can be one stupid twat, can't you?

Sucker. Comes of being a supercilious, vain cvunt.

----------


## cyrille

See what I mean?

It's all plenty of people here are capable of.

Particularly thegenital, with his tired old pose of being some sort of sophisticate when really he's just a pathetic fish out of water addled by decades of cheap booze.

----------


## Bettyboo

Have you considered buying a large pencil holder for 100,000 baht - it's branded and nicely designed!

----------


## Seekingasylum

At least I know when I'm having my leg pulled, you effeminate cocksucking motherfucking spunk bubble.

----------


## Bettyboo

& doubles up as a very smart functional social device; ideal for Thai nightclubs with frequent army personnel:

----------


## Butterfly

fuck that thread is going sideways, I need to put it back on track

TheGent and harry both exposing their complete ignorance of computer systems, priceless, dumb and dumber  :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

which one is the stylish waste basket and stylish interior heater ?  :Smile: 

this is a trick question, answer carefully  :rofl:

----------


## Wasp

Time to abandon this ship.

----------


## nigelandjan

OH NO !!!!  ^

----------


## Seekingasylum

I do like that Mac Pro. Fine piece of art and functional too although it's probably wasted in my hands. Isn't it meant for offices and the like? Although I'm sure Butterfly would have a Super Cray thinggy for his tinkerings in the financial world.

So, who would use a Mac Pro and for what?

----------


## bsnub

^ Aesthetically pleasing but technically inferior to a PC in almost every way. But that is all mactards care about anyway is aesthetics. They want to look trendy at that local coffee house with that stupid apple logo on the back of their laptop. Idiots.

----------


## taxexile

> Fine piece of art


Oh for gods sake man.

Would you spend a month umming and aaahing, yessing and no-ing and blitherting and blathering before you bought a fridge, microwave or air con unit.

Computers  are no more than throwaway white goods, otherwise why would the canny manufacturers update the design and over spec them every five minutes, thereby rendering your purchase and your seemingly precious street cred obsolete, there is no possible justification in extolling the debateable virtues and drooling emotionally like a wet knickered teenager over a lifeless machine that will eventually disappoint you in much the same way as a high maintenance piece of well presented minge will.

Man up and get yourself an Acer. You know it makes perfect sense.

----------


## slackula

> Man up and get yourself an Acer. You know it makes perfect sense.


Which model would you recommend and why?

----------


## nigelandjan

> They want to look trendy at that local coffee house with that stupid apple logo on the back of their laptop. Idiots.


Not just on the back of they're laptops ,, the sticker one that came with my Macbook now sits firmly on the back of my sandwich box ,, sets me up on a pedestal above the other drivers in the tea hut it does  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Can I get an Acer with OS Mavericks or the forthcoming Yosemite?

Nope, so there you are. 

I am no longer shackled to Windows. I am free from that tyranny and the wretchedness of all those who target it's carcass for the want of something to do. 

I have seen the light, and it is Apple. Redeemed at last and all you flatearthers can but gnash away in your resentment at we more enlightened whose apostasy has released us from our torment. 

Welcome Gatekeeper and may you protect us from all cyber Ebola.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Get a surface pro, you will see how shite and limited those haemmorrhoid tablets are


30k baht! Ouch! That's apple price territory. Does look like a good unit.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> So, who would use a Mac Pro and for what?


Traditionally people who use either processor/ram heavy software for video or audio production.

----------


## Bettyboo

^can do HD/4k on a RAM heavy tablet nowadays...

----------


## taxexile

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> Man up and get yourself an Acer. You know it makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> Which model would you recommend and why?


For e mail, forum posting, photo storage and general googling and you tubing I would by any special offer they had going in the 250-300 pound range, maybe a run out model with Windows 7.

I'm in the UK at the moment, and 200-300 pounds would get me something fast enough and well specced enough for my needs, which are probably similar to thegents. 

I've been using an Acer laptop on Windows 7 for 3 years now, bought in the UK for 240 pounds, its fast and its never missed a beat, in spite of the heat and dust of Thailand.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> ^can do HD/4k on a RAM heavy tablet nowadays...


Apple owns the software mostly so proffessionals in those areas had no choice "Traditionally"




> For e mail, forum posting, photo storage and general googling and you tubing I would by any special offer they had going in the 250-300 pound range, maybe a run out model with Windows 7.


Spot on, although a hundred quid will suffice.

----------


## bsnub

> Can I get an Acer with OS Mavericks or the forthcoming Yosemite?
> 
> Nope, so there you are.


You have a lot to learn genticles. PC's have been running mac OS for years and I myself once had a dual boot system that could run both mac OS and windows. Like I have said before the hardware under the hood of a mac is usually two or three generations behind what is available on the open market and it is overpriced as well. You are better off buying that Acer and installing a dual boot setup or just installing 
OS maverick on it. However, if you insist on throwing good money down the drain for dated tech then have at it. 

See here;

How to install OS X Mavericks on your PC with Niresh

http://www.hackintosh.com/




> I have seen the light, and it is Apple.


I didn't realize you were religious.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Isn't it just easier to buy Mac in the first place. Also, it's piracy and I don't approve of that.

Apple stuff isn't that expensive and from what I have seen their hardware is similar to everyone else's at roughly the same price. 

I just don't get this silly rivalry. It's like Australians with their Ford or Vauxhall shite - I mean, who gives a fuck?

Although I do thank you for the information. I had heard about hackintoshs before but didn't really focus on these. Sure software updates and fixes would be missed?

----------


## bsnub

> Apple stuff isn't that expensive and from what I have seen their hardware is similar to everyone else's at roughly the same price.


If you are ok paying 40-50% percent more for a device with identical hardware then have at it. I prefer to get the most bang for my buck. 

You will make your decision and most likely be happy with whatever device you choose my point was simply that you get far more for your money buying a PC.

----------


## blue

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> Can I get an Acer with OS Mavericks or the forthcoming Yosemite?
> 
> Nope, so there you are. 
> 
> 
> You have a lot to learn genticles. PC's have been running mac OS for years and I myself once had a dual boot system that could run both mac OS and windows. Like I have said before the hardware under the hood of a mac is usually two or three generations behind what is available on the open market and it is overpriced as well. You are better off buying that Acer and installing a dual boot setup or just installing 
> OS maverick on it. However, if you insist on throwing good money down the drain for dated tech then have at it. 
> ...


never heard of that 
sounds an  interesting idea but  looking into it I'm not sure it would work on the average Acer laptop-
or am I misreading it ?.





> Can I install OS X on my PC? Read this first.
> 
> Graphics card: Besides the motherboard, this is probably the most important part of your build. Mac OS X often does not work with the built-in ("integrated") graphics on motherboards or CPUs; you can check the CPU section below for more info. In those cases, you will have to buy a separate graphics card for your computer.
> 
> When it comes to Mac OS X compatibility, laptops are even worse than pre-built desktop computers. As mentioned earlier, very few WiFi cards work with OS X, and if your trackpad turns out to be incompatible, you can't even get past the first page of the Mac OS X installer.


Can I install OS X on my PC? Read this first.

----------


## slackula

> never heard of that sounds an interesting idea but looking into it I'm not sure it would work on the average Acer laptop-


It's a waste of time, and quite funny that the same people who spew venom whenever anything Apple is mentioned will jump through all sorts of hoops to try and get OS X running on their machines. 

Much simpler to install Linux or one of the BSDs and skin it to look like OS X and use free substitutes to replace things like iPhoto if that's what you want.

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> If I wanted a tablet I'd get an IPad.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you would, you are Apple's biatch.


Meet Apple's 'Queen' on her iBed......



After reading Harry's post......

----------


## bsnub

> Can I install OS X on my PC? Read this first.
> 
> Graphics card: Besides the motherboard, this is probably the most important part of your build. Mac OS X often does not work with the built-in ("integrated") graphics on motherboards or CPUs; you can check the CPU section below for more info. In those cases, you will have to buy a separate graphics card for your computer.
> 
> When it comes to Mac OS X compatibility, laptops are even worse than pre-built desktop computers. As mentioned earlier, very few WiFi cards work with OS X, and if your trackpad turns out to be incompatible, you can't even get past the first page of the Mac OS X installer.


Minor issues blue that are easily worked around.




> It's a waste of time, and quite funny that the same people who spew venom whenever anything Apple is mentioned will jump through all sorts of hoops to try and get OS X running on their machines.


It may be a waste of time for a moron who cant figure out how to do it properly. In my case I needed to use the OS X simply to make sure it was funtioning properly over a network I had installed at a small business. Since I do not own any apple products I had to install it on one of my spare desktops. Really quite easy and worked just fine but after I finished that project I wiped that drive. No need for it.

----------


## slackula

> In my case I needed to use the OS X simply to make sure it was funtioning properly over a network I had installed at a small business.


What network functionality were you testing that had to be done on a non-Apple computer running OS X?

----------


## Troy

It looks like thegent has been fannying around for too long. Fifth generation intel will be on the market  for Christmas.

I wonder which OS will be flavour-of-the-month early next year.

Selling all these high power gadgets allows Apple and MS to get away with ineffecient software and bloatware....

Will Apple be getting thegents money anytime soon?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Troy, pay attention. We've been through this before.

The Mac Mini, my favoured choice, is due for an imminent update. Some believe its delay is because Intel are behind with Broadwell which should have been supplied this summer but development hitches have prevented this. 

The Mini, if it is to be continued, will doubtless feature at least the Haswell chip, better wifi connectivity and upgrade in the graphics. Given their current market strategy, it's likely Apple will hold the price as it is. 

Mind you at this rate by the time they sort themselves out the next iteration of Intel's tick-tock strategy will be available next summer which I believe is the Skylake.

This is all quite whizzo stuff and I find myself getting into it a bit more. I used to consider it all so tedious but it's actually quite fascinating.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> What network functionality were you testing that had to be done on a non-Apple computer running OS X?


FFS, he was only playing Angry Birds  :Smile: 




> Troy, pay attention. We've been through this before.  The Mac Mini, my favoured choice, is due for an imminent update. Some believe its delay is because Intel are behind with Broadwell which should have been supplied this summer but development hitches have prevented this.  The Mini, if it is to be continued, will doubtless feature at least the Haswell chip, better wifi connectivity and upgrade in the graphics. Given their current market strategy, it's likely Apple will hold the price as it is.  Mind you at this rate by the time they sort themselves out the next iteration of Intel's tick-tock strategy will be available next summer which I believe is the Skylake.  This is all quite whizzo stuff and I find myself getting into it a bit more. I used to consider it all so tedious but it's actually quite fascinating.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Troy

Apologies thegent, I was daydreaming at the back of the class again...

Internet rumours suggest an Apple media release next week. Will they mention an update to the mini?

Christmas is too early for a Broadwell based mini. Easter is more likely or a haswell instead.

You can spend your waiting time brushing up on photo editing skills. 

BTW how much RAM does the mac use before the user gets a look in? Anyone know? W7 can take 1.5GB. Gnome on my SUSE box takes around 256MB, although kde is a lot heavier...in the 1GB range.

----------


## bsnub

> This is all quite whizzo stuff and I find myself getting into it a bit more. I used to consider it all so tedious but it's actually quite fascinating.


Be prepared to relearn it all in three months because that's how fast your information will be out of date. 




> What network functionality were you testing that had to be done on a non-Apple computer running OS X?


Derp. If you cant figure it out I don't need to lower myself to answer your question.

----------


## blue

My windows 7  laptop is 2 years old, and  has been  greedily gobbling up all the updates I generously  give it;
noticing it was getting a bit podgie I weighed it -
40 Gb
Is there a limit to how much lard it can put on ?
my hard drive is only 250.

----------


## slackula

> Derp. If you cant figure it out I don't need to lower myself to answer your question.


Butterfly is teaching you well.

----------


## ltnt

My lap top slowed to a crawl the last week or so.  Dell Inspiron 1525, 5 years old now.  Loaded my XP disc and wallah!  Warp speed once again.

Do you think Microsoft will make software that intentionally disables older OS?  Maybe Google and others are doing likewise to force new upgrades?  Apple does this without even an excuse me.

----------


## Bettyboo

I'm still waiting for the punchline in this shaggydogstory...

----------


## PAG

> I'm still waiting for the punchline in this shaggydogstory...


The way I'm reading it, TG is leaning towards a Mac Mini, though is loath to buy the current model as there is potentially a new version about to be released.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I shall await the forthcoming Apple release news next week. I suspect it will focus on their watch thinggy and phone malarkey and probably little else. The new Mini will probably just feature the same 1 4GHZ Haswell chip with the HD graphics 5000 and new Wifi whotsit currently in the Entry Imac and MacBook Air. Since that simply reduces power demand and enhances battery use it's not such a big deal for me since I have no need for ambulatory surfing etc and am therefore content with the Ivy Bridge processor.

If no news about an update I shall therefore get the entry Mini as it is. With their keyboard and Magic Mouse the whole kaboodle won't be more than 25,000 bt and perfect for my needs. The more I play with the Mavericks OS the more I like it. Why folk still cling to Windows is mystifying.

I suspect Windows allows geeks the opportunity to be geeks whereas Apple provides little scope for their geekiness. This would explain Butterfly and probably all the folk who make money out of addressing Windows shite who would lose income if everyone did the sensible thing and converted to Apple.

I think that is the nub of the Apple/Windows issue.

----------


## Zooheekock

> Apple provides little scope for their geekiness.


Except for running a Unix shell, that is. Other than learning a few meaningless names, you haven't really got this mastered yet, have you.

----------


## taxexile

> I suspect Windows allows geeks the opportunity to be geeks whereas Apple provides little scope for their geekiness.


..... well it hasnt gone unnoticed that since you embarked on your quest for the perfect Apple you seem to have found your inner nerd and embraced geekdom  with unbridled relish.

Quite sad really.

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> So, who would use a Mac Pro and for what?
> 
> 
> Traditionally people who use either processor/ram heavy software for video or audio production.


seriously ? nobody, fags and homos who need to show off their jewerly

anyone with serious computing needs is staying away from Macs

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> Derp. If you cant figure it out I don't need to lower myself to answer your question.
> 
> 
> Butterfly is teaching you well.


oh fuck off little fraud, you can't even setup, let alone run, a decent webserver on a fucking home ADSL. What a technical disgrace you are.

Didn't you run off one time to SubZero once I exposed you for the little fraud that you were ? why are you back ? nowhere to go I guess, no friend to see, only a dumb webserver with hundred of posts about me, like a sad little stalker that you are.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Apple provides little scope for their geekiness.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Except for running a Unix shell, that is. Other than learning a few meaningless names, you haven't really got this mastered yet, have you.


Dan, the detail is somewhat arcane and, yes, I've yet to get to grips with it but in truth it's the social aspects that have interested me since my innocent enquiry some weeks ago.

Enjoying a fine wine but not knowing the average fucking temperature during fermentation and in which fucking oak barrel it was held does not necessarily diminish the experience.

----------


## Zooheekock

No, but if you can't tell the difference between a glass of wine and a liter of diesel, then prattling on about the virtues of this or that grape is, well, more than a little fucking ridiculous.

----------


## Butterfly

> Incidentally Troy, would 4GB RAM be sufficient then?


 :rofl: 




> I am seduced by the allure of an OS that will function reliably. Windows is unreliable and fraught with daily angst.


For computer illiterate like you, MacOS is the way to go. Windows and Linux are not for everyone.

----------


## Butterfly

> Troy, one thing I have learned in this process is that the development by Intel of their processing chips has been exponential in the past 5 years. Durability and reliability is vey much linked to heat and it's management. By reducing power etc we are now in the realm of laptops no longer requiring fans. The move to SSD will further enhance the process.
> 
> This strikes me as quite logical and spending money on older technology, inherently unreliable albeit commensurately cheaper, is a waste.


FFS, TheGent, even a Pentium III 300Mhz with 256MB of RAM and 60Mb HDD would be overkill for what you intend to do. People like you shouldn't own computer, but only tablets or big size phones.

----------


## pseudolus

> but only tablets or big size phones.




He probably has one of them

----------


## Seekingasylum

> No, but if you can't tell the difference between a glass of wine and a liter of diesel, then prattling on about the virtues of this or that grape is, well, more than a little fucking ridiculous.


Well, excuse me, Mr. " I don't know why I'm banned from Speakers Corner and the News threads but it could be because I published the rendezvous points for those wanting to protest against the coup on a fucking internet site that could be construed under the emergency laws as fucking seditious but because I'm a totally arrogant farang twat with my head up my arse I just can't be sure ", I rather think I do know the difference and in the terms of your analogy The proof is in the actuality. 

I know me kernels from my spinning beachballs  thank you very much.

Apple is obviously better and the market knows it: windows laptop sales are falling, Apple Macs are increasing.

Windows folk are just OCD fiddlers more interested in tinkering with a perverted medium than the message.

Do you still believe in fucking climate change or have you realised you merely forgot it was always just weather?

Har, har.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by quimbian corholla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bsnub
> ...


What's an ADSL?

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

you are hopeless !!! buy an iPad

----------


## slackula

> oh fuck off little fraud, you can't even setup, let alone run, a decent webserver on a fucking home ADSL. What a technical disgrace you are.


That's odd, there's a whole thread about the server and it is full of your empty threats and usual idiotic gum flapping about how you are going to destroy it and it's still running fine.

You fail even as a script-kiddie!

----------


## Zooheekock

> Apple is obviously better


Obviously. Well, if you ever actually manage to do something as fraught with difficulty as make a decision, I'm sure that mysterious, blinking - surely semi-divine - silver box will prove its inestimable superiority over everything else which has ever existed. Anywhere. Money well spent, I say.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Well said! 
My next venture is which fridge and combine oven/ microwave I should plump for. I was quite taken with Fisher Paykel but they seem dreadfully expensive although redeemed by the fact they are not plastic.
I could never understand why folk just buy stuff without spending time on a bit of research and consideration. Seems quite disrespectful.

----------


## pseudolus

Theagent is finally admitting that he is ona par with the average chicken head somchai then? After all, all of the dimwitt know nothing Thais that he hates so much adore apple products. So, the day he pops open his mac for the first time, we know that he has fully integrated into Thai society  - I wonder where he will get his lobotomy  done? And the bumminglad or the Thai way by racing his hilux on a tight bend?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Over the past 4 years Apple has made an average net annual profit of over $35 billions.

Figure it out for yourself Pseud.

----------


## taxexile

Fools and money I suspect.

----------


## can123

> Over the past 4 years Apple has made an average net annual profit of over $35 billions.
> 
> Figure it out for yourself Pseud.


It's the dummies wot buys 'em wot gives the profit, Guv !

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Fools and money I suspect.


Well, if it is good enough for the likes of Stephen Fry and Rowan Atkinson......

----------


## Seekingasylum

And Buzz Aldrin

----------


## Seekingasylum

And David Gilmour.

----------


## Seekingasylum

And Neil Young.

----------


## Seekingasylum

And Samuel L. Jackson.

----------


## Seekingasylum

And Clint Eastwood.

----------


## Seekingasylum

All fools? 

Rather think I've made my point.

----------


## can123

> All fools? 
> 
> Rather think I've made my point.


I think that you are not quite "right in the head". Stick to sausages.

----------


## Seekingasylum

What is this obsession you have with sausages?

----------


## Troy

> All fools? 
> 
> Rather think I've made my point.


Spot the professional software engineer amongst that lot....

----------


## taxexile

> Stephen Fry and Rowan Atkinson.


Image conscious luvvies.




> Buzz Aldrin, Clint Eastwood


Senile yanks needing drool proof keyboards.





> Neil Young, David Gilmour,


Were probably gifted their computers by Apple Inc.




> Samuel L. Jackson.


Stole his.

----------


## Seekingasylum

And Steve Wozniak.

----------


## Seekingasylum

And Nick Park.

----------


## Seekingasylum

And Matt Groening.

----------


## Seekingasylum

And Eric Clapton.

----------


## Seekingasylum

And Fred Brooks - Troy should know of him, being a whizzo computer person 'n all.

----------


## Butterfly

> Over the past 4 years Apple has made an average net annual profit of over $35 billions.


indeed, milking money by selling underspecs machines to gullible fools like yourself  :rofl:

----------


## can123

> What is this obsession you have with sausages?


I walked outside Gulliver's just three days ago and was determined not to enter because of the commotion you caused there with your sausages. Some farangs know how to behave properly.

----------


## Troy

> And Fred Brooks - Troy should know of him, being a whizzo computer person 'n all.


A quip or going senile...

I did like his comments about good software designers being rewarded...

....and Brooks' law.

----------


## Seekingasylum

And Gabriel Garcia Marquez did. Butterfly will have to look him up.

----------


## Butterfly

TheGent, you need to stop being Thai, just go for the iPad, the perfect machine for seniors like yourself

----------


## Bettyboo

& Somchaina sitting at Starbuks doing the Icebucket Challenge...

----------


## pseudolus

> Over the past 4 years Apple has made an average net annual profit of over $35 billions.
> 
> Figure it out for yourself Pseud.


They buy very very cheap and sell very very expensive - thats how. The same way that the average market trader selling crap has a pocket full of cash.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier



----------


## PlanK

^
So that's what CMN's doing these days.


Nevermind.  Even Ikea can show you how advertising to the retarded can sell products.

IKEA Catalog 2015: IKEA Singapore Ad Video

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Over the past 4 years Apple has made an average net annual profit of over $35 billions.
> 
> Figure it out for yourself Pseud.
> 
> 
> They buy very very cheap and sell very very expensive - thats how. The same way that the average market trader selling crap has a pocket full of cash.


Steve Jobs, like Jesus, was a con artist, always was

distributing computing to the masses, like jesus did with bread

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


Really don't think so.  An apt description of someone like say Alan Sugar (with his Amstrad empire back in the 70's/80's) perhaps, but Jobs was much more than that.   He bound together innovative hardware with in-house software, so yes, it was 'straight out of the box/plug in and go' computing, but without comparable equivalents.   I don't believe that there is a major electronics manufacturer anywhere that doesn't centre it's production in somewhere like China or similar.   Costs of production are always geared to volume, so if Apple's per build unit costs are less than competitors, obviously their margins are going to be higher.

Where Apple have been particularly good is sustaining their brand identity and public belief in the quality of their products.   Sony enjoyed a similar reputation for many years, but they became complacent, and now are struggling in many areas of their catalogue, having been overtaken by principally Korean competitors.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Well said, PAG. The problem is, these days inverse snobbery is rife and it's quite fashionable, particularly among frazzled geeks, the stupid and Belgians, to poo poo success and quality if it doesn't fit in with their narrow outlooks.

Ah well.

----------


## nigelandjan

Good point ^ I had a lovely Sony camera made in Japan and later a crap one from China

----------


## slackula

> the stupid and Belgians


You repeat yourself.

----------


## Troy

> “All the Belgians, without exception, have empty cranium”.


Charles Baudelaire 1864

----------


## Butterfly

> Well said, PAG. The problem is, these days inverse snobbery is rife and it's quite fashionable, particularly among frazzled geeks, the stupid and Belgians, to poo poo success and quality if it doesn't fit in with their narrow outlooks.
> 
> Ah well.


so what you are saying is that you are buying Apple because it's successful ? oh God, help us  :rofl: 

what kind of mactard logic is that ? worse than a Thai bargirl, that's for sure  :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

> He bound together innovative hardware with in-house software, so yes, it was 'straight out of the box/plug in and go' computing, but without comparable equivalents.


no doubt that Jobs was able to "synthesize" and package great toys with a unique vision. The first Apple PC was really revolutionary and something to have. Everything started with him, and the rest is history. He is a legend, and we can't deny that.

My problem with Jobs is in the last 10 years, simply repackaging crap and making Apple some kind of religious cult for senile retards like TheGent. I guess, you can't be revolutionary all your life.




> Where Apple have been particularly good is sustaining their brand identity and public belief in the quality of their products.


aka brainwashing and heavy sophisticated marketing, or propaganda

----------


## Bettyboo

> Good point ^ I had a lovely Sony camera made in Japan and later a crap one from China


I agree re Sony, but they are looking to up their game again. My phone is great and it's Sony (made in China...).  :Smile: 




> You repeat yourself.


 :rofl: 



Come on thegent, buy buy, buy!!!

BTW, I've looked through this iApple shite (for the missus, not me), and a basic iApple mac mini for 19,900 with a decent 7 or 8k large screen seems the way to go, imho. You'll still be paying extra for various connections like an HDMi out, etc - which is why I'll be buying a next generation ASUS 13 inch laptop, fan free, for the missus...

Hands on: Asus Zenbook UX305 review | Laptops and netbooks Reviews | TechRadar

----------


## Troy

I think thegent should get himself a Dell M4800 with the top end display and 32GB RAM.
It wiil be great for his new photo/video editing hobby and he should be able to knock up some cool movies for us all to enjoy...in a jiffy.

Hauling the machine from room to room should suffice for his daily exercise routine. 

It will also dry the wife's fingernails faster than it takes him to get thrown out of Gullivers.

I'll be willing to take it off your hands for a small fee when you decide to upgrade next year.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Betty, why would I wish to buy an Apple copy which runs Windows shit? 

You folk continually miss the point. I wish to operate a computer on the Apple system OS and it is natural, therefore, to procure an Apple computer product. I don't mind this since their products seem to be the best in the business.

That a significant proportion of the thread contributors, including a deranged Belgian neurotic, are dead set against Apple simply confirms my belief that I am right.

----------


## nigelandjan

Not sure why you have to pay extra for an hdmi out Betty ?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Well said, PAG. The problem is, these days inverse snobbery is rife and it's quite fashionable, particularly among frazzled geeks, the stupid and Belgians, to poo poo success and quality if it doesn't fit in with their narrow outlooks.
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> 
> so what you are saying is that you are buying Apple because it's successful ? oh God, help us 
> ...


No, all I was trying to say, and by God talking to you continental wallahs can be hard work, is that because Apple make quality products aimed at we perspicacious, discerning folk they have become very successful. I wouldn't expect you to comprehend this too well, you being a Belgian 'n all. Only the stupid know the cost of everything but the value of nothing.

I recognise worth when I see it and Apple seems very good value.

----------


## taxexile

> I recognise worth when I see it.   .......


....  he said, proudly flashing his Gullivers gold card for all to see.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Still got the Micra, have we?

----------


## taxexile

Actually, no. The family hack has gone to a niece and been replaced with a 2 year old Nissan Note, a larger, much better equipped but equally anonymous vehicle. It will mostly be used to transport the ageing dementia affliced dowager duchess of taxshire and her carer around.

The main purpose of my visit here is to organise some  home improvements and care arrangements at taxexile acres , the fun car that I would like will have to wait.

----------


## Seekingasylum

My sympathies, Tax. Dealing with a demented parent was one of the hardest times  I've ever had to experience. All sorts of memories and feelings come into play but none prepare one for the reality. Bit like a day among the Thai generally and a Thai wife in particular.

The Nissan Note is of course a travesty but as a reasonable competitor for the Honda Jazz it ain't bad.

I believe it's only an hour or so before Apple bring down this year's tablets from the mount.

Definitely a Moses moment. Consumerism as a belief system and with nice shiney aluminium knobs too....I never realised computers were so much fun.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Actually, no. The family hack has gone to a niece and been replaced with a 2 year old Nissan Note, a larger, much better equipped but equally anonymous vehicle. It will mostly be used to transport the ageing dementia affliced dowager duchess of taxshire and her carer around.  The main purpose of my visit here is to organise some home improvements and care arrangements at taxexile acres , the fun car that I would like will have to wait.





> My sympathies, Tax. Dealing with a demented parent was one of the hardest times I've ever had to experience. All sorts of memories and feelings come into play but none prepare one for the reality. Bit like a day among the Thai generally and a Thai wife in particular.  The Nissan Note is of course a travesty but as a reasonable competitor for the Honda Jazz it ain't bad.  I believe it's only an hour or so before Apple bring down this year's tablets from the mount.  Definitely a Moses moment. Consumerism as a belief system and with nice shiney aluminium knobs too....I never realised computers were so much fun.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Hove actually, but if you haven't been there you won't know.

----------


## Troy

Will thegent be buying on 20 Nov??

Perhaps the McWatch appeals?

Wait for the new mini to come out and buy the old one for under half price.

----------


## can123

> Will thegent be buying on 20 Nov??
> 
> Perhaps the McWatch appeals?


It would be wasted on him as he has not yet learned how to tell the time. Big hand, small hand, all bollocks to him.

----------


## PAG

> Not sure why you have to pay extra for an hdmi out Betty ?


It's an HDMI cable that's not included, much the same as most TV sets.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> Not sure why you have to pay extra for an hdmi out Betty ?
> 
> 
> It's an HDMI cable that's not included, much the same as most TV sets.


Mac's also don't have a standard HDMI output, it's their own mac style connection so you have to get a short adaptor cable that readies it for an HDMI cable. I bought one in pantip for 750bt.

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> ...


Actually, the Mac Mini does have a HDMI slot (see below)

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^ Fair play.

My macbook pro doesn't (well it is about 3-4 years old now I guess) and I always seem to remember that being a gripe with Apple (non-standard connections). Good to see they have solved that issue now.

----------


## PAG

> ^ Fair play.
> 
> My macbook pro doesn't (well it is about 3-4 years old now I guess) and I always seem to remember that being a gripe with Apple (non-standard connections). Good to see they have solved that issue now.


Latest MacBook Pro's.........

----------


## nigelandjan

Even without the new hdmi ports , my 3 year old macook pro has thunderbolt and a £1.75 p adaper th hdmi

Not a deal breaker

----------


## Dillinger

> Wait for the new mini to come out and buy the old one for under half price.


good advice

----------


## Butterfly

let's face it, TheGent is never going to buy a Mac because he can't afford it

yes they are underspecs and overpriced, nobody denies that, but when you really want one, all of this is pointless, you simply buy it. It's not that expensive in absolute terms, 1,500 USD for some jewelry is actually ok. 

So if TheGent was really serious and needed one, he wouldn't find petty excuses to postpone his purchase with silly arguments like new specs etc... he would simply buy one, and end of story.

----------


## Seekingasylum

One waits. 

Act in haste, repent at leisure. 

But you are Belgian, and apart from Hercule Poirot, Claude Van Damme, that Saxophone fellow, the chap who drew trains coming out of fireplaces and possibly a couple of others your race is as notable as a pustule erupting next to a leper.

Harrumph.

----------


## Wasp

> ........ you are Belgian, ......... your race is as notable as a pustule erupting next to a leper.
> 
> Harrumph.


When you write such stuff and press ' Submit ' do you feel pretty pleased with yourself ?

That's a pitiful state of mind to be having . 

Instead of contriving such appalling ways of talking to people you'd do better saying nothing .

Dignity y'know.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Scampy, it is you, isn't it?

----------


## Butterfly

let's face it TheGent, you are jealous of all those European continentals 

because you might be lucid enough to realize that you are from a miserable place  :rofl:

----------


## Seekingasylum

My dear chap, I never expect anything other than misery, grief and unpleasantness. It's the human condition and only vapid girls, homosexuals or continental nitwits would expect otherwise.

Stoicism, duty and suffering are the hallmarks of greatness which is why we British governed over a quarter of the world for so long. 

One endures.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> I never expect anything other than misery, grief and unpleasantness


Not fvcking wrong mate. Anything better is a bonus  :Smile:

----------


## pattayardm

> My dear chap, I never expect anything other than misery, grief and unpleasantness. It's the human condition and only vapid girls, homosexuals or continental nitwits would expect otherwise.
> 
> Stoicism, duty and suffering are the hallmarks of greatness which is why we British governed over a quarter of the world for so long. 
> 
> One endures.


A fine argument, but its living in the past. The British way of living is crumbling around us now. Time to move on, learn to live in the moment and enjoy it as the Thais do so expertly. 

Are you man enough to accept that ? or should I say woman enough ? har har.

----------


## baldrick

> Stoicism, duty and suffering


the classic english gentleman

wearing stockings and suspenders whilst getting fcuked up the arse by a prostitute with a strapon

the Apple Mac will accentuate your savior faire with your cafe "pals"

----------


## Seekingasylum

Ahhh, the untermensch of the forum speak.

The problem with living in Thailand is one is never free of this dross which have fetched up here on the high tide of their beer swilling, whoremongering miserable little hopes.

No taste, no culture, no conversation except that monosyllabic grunting spouted on the basis of their wretched experiences, no style and, of course, very little intelligence given the shallowness of their ghastly gene pools festering in the backwaters of dystopian urban Britain infested with immigrants, benefit trash and their own gormless families.

Ah well.

----------


## Troy

It appears you are desperately in need of that Apple Mac thegent. A machine for the discerning gentlemen who refrains from spending time with the riff-raff. 

Why, it's even being reported that Apple Mac users choose the more expensive accommodation options on their travels and no doubt the more exclusive restaurants. So much so, it appears,  that on-line tracker agencies are steering Apple users to the the more expensive accommodation with, no doubt, more on-line bookings to follow:

On Orbitz, Mac Users Steered to Pricier Hotels - WSJ

Buy that Apple thegent and stay head and shoulders above the untermensch.

----------


## chassamui

I suspect the gent is an honorary consulate in some Sri Lanka (sorry Ceylon) backwater tea plantation. Berating the natives with a stick wafted from his moribund wheelchair.





















































































































Oh how i envy him and his linen suit, panama hat and gin and tonic served on a silver platter with added quinine.

----------


## baldrick

> No taste


you know you deserve the apple

after living your life in the narrow confines of some long dead puritians idea of being respectable

how it must gall to know that your fashionita existance is predicated upon the ideas and inventions of those with broader minds than thou.

----------


## slackula

> On Orbitz, Mac Users Steered to Pricier Hotels - WSJ


Cool! I'm going to set my user agent to report that I am running IE6 on Windows 98 and save big bux! 

Hell, they'll probably feel so sorry for me that they give me free rooms.  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

^ I think the free rooms are reserved for the poor buggers still running MPX on SELs.

----------


## Butterfly

> My dear chap, I never expect anything other than misery, grief and unpleasantness. It's the human condition and only vapid girls, homosexuals or continental nitwits would expect otherwise.
> 
> Stoicism, duty and suffering are the hallmarks of greatness which is why we British governed over a quarter of the world for so long. 
> 
> One endures.


You do realize you just confirmed what Texpat has been ranting over for years on TD

yes we know you English fuckers, we know how miserable you are and how much you need to spread your miserability to every other place you visit.

But you need to understand that not everyone in the world are as miserable as you are.

I guess having bad teeth, miserable weather, miserable women, bad food and bad beer, and no wine, would make even a happy hobbit a miserable fucker like the typical frustrated English man.

----------


## ltnt

^You left out Cricket, golf and football...happy folks otherwise. :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

I have been a happy/naive owner of a desktop PC - say 8 years. I like it! Time for a change?
Usage - EXCEL - minimal; WORD - same, same; Yahoo - a little more; TD - a little more. No downloading of movies etc - maybe soon.
Currently, I am living in a high-rise condo - using Wi-Fi - TRUE. Seems OK but what would I know? 
Just had a chat with a friend.
I prefer a practical keyboard - not too small.
Screen size - 10" has been suggested - seems OK.
He suggests "Samsung" - I agree.
I am NOT a traveller - not HiSo - no Starbucks - 100% home usage.
Suggestion - Tab4, Tab S, Tab Pro or Note. Really, I do not understand this terminology.
Notebook is the go for me - no Tablet.
Use Intel Core 15 or 17 - same, same.
We are moving into a real house in the near future (Fang).
Apple/Mac - I am naive - pay a premium? Why? Many "bells & whistles' - no need. Learning curve - why suffer at all?

Your practical suggestions - SPECIFIC PLEASE - no detailed evaluation required. 
Price - my preference - bang for the buck. B15-20k? (In Oz, late 80s, I bought a 386 - B300k). 
An English/Thai keyboard would be a bonus.
Of course, I live in LOS - CNX.

----------


## Norton

> 100% home usage


Then why bother with a tablet. Get another pc. Proper keyboard, 19 inch screen, 500gbyte hard drive, etc. Better, faster and cheaper than a 10.5" Samsung Galaxy Tab S.

For example. This PC. Price around 14k baht.

HP 20-2066l All-in-One Desktop PC(F7F54AA)| HP® Thailand

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by cnx37
> 
> 100% home usage
> 
> 
> Then why bother with a tablet. Get another pc. Proper keyboard, 19 inch screen, 500gbyte hard drive, etc. Better, faster and cheaper than a 10.5" Samsung Galaxy Tab S.
> 
> For example. This PC. Price around 14k baht.
> 
> HP 20-2066l All-in-One Desktop PC(F7F54AA)| HP® Thailand



Norton
Your suggestion gives me a headache - LOGICAL, PRACTICAL! Why? TIT - your parameters defy the norm here!
Wife - Thai - youngish. Of course, she likes Tablet.
Logic has no place in LOS?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Get yourself a MacBook Air 11 inch screen basic model for 31k.,comes with all the applications you will need, all free, and an operating system that is perfect for we intelligent folk who simply want efficiency and no fuss. No more virus nonsense either and certainly no more Windows drivel taking over your computer because of some silly update.

And it looks really cool, made of aluminium which is very pleasant to stroke.

----------


## Butterfly

> that is perfect for we intelligent folk


MacOS Fatal ERROR !!! memory dump alert !!!

----------


## Butterfly

> made of aluminium which is very pleasant to stroke.


so brutally British,

----------


## Dillinger

You'll never be a real Apple Fanboy, Gent... hanging around waiting for the next machine with better spec.





> it looks really cool, made of aluminium which is very pleasant to stroke.


Although you're halfway there :rofl:

----------


## Seekingasylum

The thing is, before, computers for me were up there with can openers, screwdrivers and central heating controls. Necessary but left me cold. Well, maybe not the central heating thingy but you get me drift.

Well. Now I've discovered Apple and their computers I'm really quite interested not least because the Mac stuff is so damned gorgeous to behold. Who could resist that perfect meld between form and function? I love them all and will become quite deflated when the time comes to make a decision. No more trips to the Apple store which in this ghastly place is a haven of efficiency,intelligence and peaceful calm among some of the best consumer products in the whole world. Ah well, I can always consider an upgrade later on ........

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## cnx37

thegent,
As a recent convert to "Macism", please espouse the advantages of using a Mac in contrast to the dreary Windows stuff.
I have just completed an otic cleanse - deep insertion of cotton bud.
Bring it on!

----------


## Norton

> Of course, she likes Tablet


More logic. Buy her a tablet. You get a PC of your own.  :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by cnx37
> 
> Of course, she likes Tablet
> 
> 
> More logic. Buy her a tablet. You get a PC of your own.


Norton, your idea - original & innovative? Even better idea/logic?
Norton buys my wife a tablet. Then, Norton buys me a PC. "Nothing but the best" of course?
Result - we will be TOO happy.
You - who gives a s..t! (joke)

----------


## slackula

> 


Shot in the back - it never stood a chance!

----------


## ltnt

An I-pad fits nicely between the butt cheeks no doubt?  Hence the allusion of "love," for all things Apple.

----------


## Bettyboo

Is theGent still with us (was he ever???)?

The great new little iPple he has been waiting for is, errm, shite, a non-upgrade just like every bit of kit at the iPple show yesterday - iPple the NON-innovators... 

But, it's cheaper now, still low spec, still over-priced, still useless, still a piece of expensive crud-plated jewelry, but cheaper...  :Smile: 

_The entry-level Mac mini looks like a smart machine - you don't get a lot of processing power for your money, but it's a quiet, capable computer. That said, its 4GB of RAM could be limiting, and it isn't user-upgradeable, so you really do need low expectations of using it for intensive tasks...; Apple's RAM prices continue to be, shall we say, rather on the steep side.

The low-end option is limited in power, but it's cheaper than ever._
Hands on: Mac mini 2014 review | Pc & mac desktops Reviews | TechRadar

----------


## baldrick

> Is theGent still with us (was he ever???)?


he will be some where

no way would he consider letting his opinions go to waste  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Earl

I think thegent morphed, had a stroke changed his nick and now plays tiddlywinks on a 10 year old game-boy. Boing! Boing! Boing! :smiley laughing: 

....I be considering re-installing "temple run 2" and going back to the void.

Change my nick to Howdy-Doody. :bananaman:

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> Is theGent still with us (was he ever???)?
> 
> 
> he will be some where
> 
> no way would he consider letting his opinions go to waste


Is he "Seekingasylum"? Or are they long lost cousins?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Is theGent still with us (was he ever???)?
> 
> The great new little iPple he has been waiting for is, errm, shite, a non-upgrade just like every bit of kit at the iPple show yesterday - iPple the NON-innovators... 
> 
> But, it's cheaper now, still low spec, still over-priced, still useless, still a piece of expensive crud-plated jewelry, but cheaper... 
> 
> _The entry-level Mac mini looks like a smart machine - you don't get a lot of processing power for your money, but it's a quiet, capable computer. That said, its 4GB of RAM could be limiting, and it isn't user-upgradeable, so you really do need low expectations of using it for intensive tasks...; Apple's RAM prices continue to be, shall we say, rather on the steep side.
> 
> The low-end option is limited in power, but it's cheaper than ever._
> Hands on: Mac mini 2014 review | Pc & mac desktops Reviews | TechRadar


A computer with included software featuring the latest Intel chip etc, 4 Gb RAM and 500 GB HDD for £300 and you say it's expensive!?
You stupid 'king stunt.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I think thegent morphed, had a stroke changed his nick and now plays tiddlywinks on a 10 year old game-boy. Boing! Boing! Boing!
> 
> ....I be considering re-installing "temple run 2" and going back to the void.
> 
> Change my nick to Howdy-Doody.


When your uncle fucked your mother he must have forgotten to take the vibrator out of her arse when he shot his load, you incoherent, babbling cretin.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> 
> I think thegent morphed, had a stroke changed his nick and now plays tiddlywinks on a 10 year old game-boy. Boing! Boing! Boing!
> 
> ....I be considering re-installing "temple run 2" and going back to the void.
> 
> Change my nick to Howdy-Doody.
> 
> ...


'TheGent' isn't banned or doghoused so why the need for a new nic??

----------


## Tarquin Chucklefucc

> 'TheGent' isn't banned or doghoused so why the need for a new nic??


Same as happened to Albert?

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Is theGent still with us (was he ever???)?


Existentialist question, perhaps?...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> When your uncle fucked your mother he must have forgotten to take the vibrator out of her arse when he shot his load, you incoherent, babbling cretin.


I fail to see your point here...

----------


## Seekingasylum

Are you related to Earl?

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Are you a toned-down thegent?...

----------


## Sumbitch

I searched for the word 'Vaio' on this thread. Um, does anybody have one? I've seen a few and I want to replace mine (bought at a retail store in the USA). I don't believe there's a store in Chiang Mai that sells them. I went to the Sony retail center at the Airport Plaza and the dummy clerk says you can't buy them in Thailand. That's impossible so how can I get one without going back to the USA. That isn't quite (note the word) as stupid as it sounds. I was in IT for 25 years and I know the USA gets first picks on the newest models and won't let any country get them for a couple of years. I know this for a fact b/c I bought one while I was in Canada and had to have a friend in FL buy it and ship it to me.  :Wtf:

----------


## slackula

^ Sony got out of the PC business about a year ago. 

Sayonara, VAIO: Sony sells off PC business to focus on mobile | PCWorld

Lazada still has one listed but it must be old stock being cleared out from somewhere.

SONY VAIO SVF14N17SHS Ci5-4200U 1.6Ghz +Targus 13-14in | Lazada.co.th

----------


## Bettyboo

> A computer with included software featuring the latest Intel chip etc, 4 Gb RAM and 500 GB HDD for £300 and you say it's expensive!?
> You stupid 'king stunt.


Let's have a review then, theSeekingasylum...




> 'TheGent' isn't banned or doghoused so why the need for a new nic??


The SS got to him (sausage shame).




> 'Vaio'





> Sony


Oooo, QC beat me to it. You can buy a Vaio, but it won't be a Sony. I always felt that the Sony PCs were too expensive for their spec, so I never bought one. Sony PCs had a bit of the iApple about them, and are seen wielded by sino-Thais in siam square Starbucks...

----------


## Sumbitch

> ^ Sony got out of the PC business about a year ago. 
> 
> Sayonara, VAIO: Sony sells off PC business to focus on mobile | PCWorld
> 
> Lazada still has one listed but it must be old stock being cleared out from somewhere.
> 
> SONY VAIO SVF14N17SHS Ci5-4200U 1.6Ghz +Targus 13-14in | Lazada.co.th





> Oooo, QC beat me to it. You can buy a Vaio, but it won't be a Sony. I always felt that the Sony PCs were too expensive for their spec, so I never bought one. Sony PCs had a bit of the iApple about them, and are seen wielded by sino-Thais in siam square Starbucks...


WOW. I came to the right place didn't I? Greens to both, if allowed.

No longer interested in VAIOs. Don't know why I was in the first place, as this would be the third since 2007.

I want the best I can find here: specs first, price second. Definitely want a CD/DVD player. I haven't decided if the large screen laptops are worth the price, so would like opinions on smaller screen laptops and notebooks. Definitely not interested in a desktop. I've found the following offers so far:
lenovo Y5070-N92422156; 39,990 THB
lenovo Y5070-59438317; 30,990
Acer Aspire V-Nitro; 49,900
HP ENVY 15-k034TX; 39,990
Dell Inspiron 14 7000 series--model W560738TH; 33,990 THB

They all look real pretty but I'd tend toward the longer running businesses, for some reason: Dell and HP. Also, please add your own opinions, not just comments on mine.

----------


## taxexile

> I was in IT for 25 years and I know the USA gets first picks on the newest models and won't let any country get them for a couple of years


And I know for a fact that that is nonsense.

----------


## Sumbitch

> I was in IT for 25 years and I know the USA gets first picks on the newest models and won't let any country get them for a couple of years
> 			
> 		
> 
> And I know for a fact that that is nonsense.


We'll just have to agree to disagree. Or not.

----------


## taxexile

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I was in IT for 25 years and I know the USA gets first picks on the newest models and won't let any country get them for a couple of years
> ...


Fair enough.

----------


## slackula

> They all look real pretty but I'd tend toward the longer running businesses, for some reason: Dell and HP. Also, please add your own opinions, not just comments on mine.


My preference would be for Lenovo.

----------


## Bettyboo

I've had bad experiences with HP, particularly the low end machines which seem to be rebranded Compaq rubbish; shite screens especially; but you don't get what you dont pay for...

I've had good experience with Dell; granted I paid 25k and 32k for the two Dells I had, but they worked very well for 3 years, and I was very happy with them; very good home service repairs and phone service centre in Thailand too, from my experience (the missus was always downloading rubbish from Thai internet sites and fuking her machine up; Dell always had them up and running again...).

I'd agree that Lenovo seem to be really good machines, but I've never owned one; I may buy one next time.

I also had a cheap Fujitsu (under 20k) that I bought at Pantip and the Dell was better in every way (more money, and worth it...).

So, you kinda get what you pay for, but I've had 2 Dell machines in Thailand and very good all round experiences with them. Of course, for 30k you can get an iTard device with a far lower spec to look cool at Siam Sq...

----------


## slackula

> I'd agree that Lenovo seem to be really good machines, but I've never owned one; I may buy one next time.


I've owned Thinkpads from IBM and then Lenovo, all were solid performers and sturdily built. They might not be the prettiest things out there but they were/are reliable and they tended to be easier to get Linux onto and get all the bells and whistles (like multi-media buttons and sleep/hibernate stuff etc) working in case that is an issue but it probably won't be nowadays.

Think of them as the Land Rovers of laptops.

The only thing to watch out for is the model numbering on Lenovos - it is a labyrinth. Seemingly identical machines will have one missing a VGA port but having a finger-print scanner and the other having a swappable drive bay but a small (by today's standards ) HDD as standard or some other crap like that. 

It pays to take a lot of time to read carefully the specs of what you are buying because they are so highly configurable that models seem to overlap sometimes if you go by the name only.

Oh, and if you've never used a laptop with a trackpoint you do not know what you are missing!  :Smile: 

Anyway, that's my tuppence worth.




> Of course, for 30k you can get an iTard device with a far lower spec to look cool at Siam Sq...


Perhaps the Apple doesn't need such a high spec because its operating system isn't a hideous bloated piece of virus-bait with years and years of kludges and patches pasted all over it running a kernel so fucked up that even the developers admit they do not know what chunks of it does? But I'm sure you knew that...

----------


## Bettyboo

> I've owned Thinkpads from IBM


Me too, back in me working days - always used them; no problems at all. Standard workhorses.




> But I'm sure you knew that...


I know very little...  :Smile:  I'm not against the iApple ethos per se, but I dislike the way the brand treats consumers as idiots, and they are a pain in the arse to connect with other equipment (which is one requirement I have, and where windows running machines are simple and usually just work...).

My requirements have changed a lot; I now use a cheap HP tablet as my portable, and my laptop is just a home media hub which I can pick up and take somewhere else when I want to.

----------


## Sumbitch

> I've had bad experiences with HP, particularly the low end machines which seem to be rebranded Compaq rubbish; shite screens especially; but you don't get what you dont pay for...


Phew, I have sentimental ties to HP (worked on their mini computers for a good deal of my career). I'm glad I won't be making that stupid mistake.




> I've had good experience with Dell; granted I paid 25k and 32k for the two Dells I had, but they worked very well for 3 years, and I was very happy with them; very good home service repairs and phone service centre in Thailand too, from my experience (the missus was always downloading rubbish from Thai internet sites and fuking her machine up; Dell always had them up and running again...).


That's good news. I really connected with the sales guy. He was very knowledgeable, answered all my questions, will sell me a second hard drive to swap my old hard drive to and help me out with all the installation irks and quirks. Needless to say, I thought the computers looked cool, although I didn't realize the ultra-slims don't have CD/DVD drives.




> My preference would be for Lenovo.


So it's down to lenovo or Dell then. 




> The only thing to watch out for is the model numbering on Lenovos - it is a labyrinth. Seemingly identical machines will have one missing a VGA port but having a finger-print scanner and the other having a swappable drive bay but a small (by today's standards ) HDD as standard or some other crap like that.


What are VGA ports and a swappable drive bay commonly used for? I take it HDD stands for High Definition Drive? I hadn't thought about that. Obviously, no need for a finger print scanner.

----------


## Sumbitch

> I've owned Thinkpads from IBM and then Lenovo, all were solid performers and sturdily built.


I'll add them to my list then.

----------


## Bettyboo

^they are the same...  :Smile: 

American company IBM was bought out by a Chinese company and became Lenovo... 

VGA is an ouput for a screen, not used nowadays except for some projectors; HDMi and USB2/3 ports are used now. I connect to my TV and other screens via an HDMi port; most folks do - you don't need a VGA port (it's the old style PIN adapter) for home/general use.

Female 15 pin VGA:



But you want an HDMi (which they virtually all come with nowadays):



& the cable that connects this to your TV:



Industry standard, so no issues, work perfectly (unless you have an iApple device then you will be needing their special adapters...).



Swappable drives are just that: a hard drive that can be easily put in and taken out; might be a security feature, might be for backups, might be for portability; I don't see that many folks would need one for personal use on a laptop; I've never used one.

Or, you could mean 2 physical drives on your machine (both are internal and can't easily be taken out, but tasks can be swapped between the two - as companies may use for various reasons with servers, etc...), but usually people have just one disk drive and partition it (C drive, D drive) to use for different things. Basically, your processor can input and output to different things: printer, TV, disk drive, etc, so you have many options, but mostly a single drive and some form of backup (online or via a usb drive) does the job; the world's your oyster... Anyways, I only have basic knowledge in these areas, so I'll leave it for the technical folks...  :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

^I followed that Lenovo bought out the Thinkpad series. I know what the HDMi port is used for too since I connect my TV to my laptop also. There's just too technology these days to keep it all in my head at the same time. I wonder what I've forgotten today.

----------


## Sumbitch

> Swappable drives are just that: a hard drive that can be easily put in and taken out; might be a security feature, might be for backups, might be for portability; I don't see that many folks would need one for personal use on a laptop; I've never used one.


That sounds like a cool feature. But it's the only built-in HD? I need two. Don't care really if they're built-in or not, I guess.

----------


## slackula

> VGA is an ouput for a screen, not used nowadays except for some projectors;


It is an old technology true, but I find having a VGA port is always handy because it is like a sort of default fallback. Not everything has HDMI but damn near everything has a VGA port.




> Swappable drives are just that: a hard drive that can be easily put in  and taken out; might be a security feature, might be for backups, might  be for portability; I don't see that many folks would need one for  personal use on a laptop


I actually said "swappable drive *bays*". Some Lenovo (and maybe other manufacturers) sell machines with a bay that can hold a CD/DVD drive, an extra hard drive, a floppy drive (!) or another battery. It is actually quite a useful feature and one of the reasons I liked ThinkPads. Being able to take out the CD drive and put in another battery is very handy.

----------


## Sumbitch

> I actually said "swappable drive bays". Some Lenovo (and maybe other manufacturers) sell machines with a bay that can hold a CD/DVD drive, an extra hard drive, a floppy drive (!) or another battery. It is actually quite a useful feature and one of the reasons I liked ThinkPads. Being able to take out the CD drive and put in another battery is very handy.


I'm using your post instead of taking notes. Thanks

----------


## Dillinger

> lenovo Y5070-N92422156; 39,990 THB
> lenovo Y5070-59438317; 30,990
> Acer Aspire V-Nitro; 49,900
> HP ENVY 15-k034TX; 39,990
> Dell Inspiron 14 7000 series--model W560738TH; 33,990 THB



Pricey they are, what are you gonna be using your laptop for WJB?

 If I was in the market for a new laptop, I'd be looking at Asus, or Acer who give great  after service.

Around 20,000 baht will get you one with  a decent graphics card and an i5 processor which will pretty much whizz through near everything and have  a better battery life than an i7  

Steer clear of touchscreen laptops, they're a gimmick and pricier

----------


## Sumbitch

> Pricey they are, what are you gonna be using your laptop for WJB?
> 
> If I was in the market for a new laptop, I'd be looking at Asus, or Acer who give great after service.
> 
> Around 20,000 baht will get you one with a decent graphics card and an i5 processor which will pretty much whizz through near everything and have a better battery life than an i7 
> 
> Steer clear of touchscreen laptops, they're a gimmick and pricier


The list is where I wanted to start because of a combination of fear of anything bought in Asia and ignorance. However, I certainly appreciate bargains.

What I want it for is a media center (like Windows). Other than that, it's for gmail,  forums and FB.

----------


## Dillinger

What I mentioned will do you fine mate.


14'

http://www.ibuyathome.com/en/product...ttern-gkeemuk/

15'

HP 15-r009TX Laptop Notebook (Intel Core i5-4210U 1.7GHz, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, DOS) (Pearl White) - G8E09PA in Thailand | iBuyAtHome.com - Thailand Online Shopping Store Sells High Quality Products with Low Price and Excellent Service

----------


## ltnt

> Dell Inspiron 14 7000 series--model W560738TH; 33,990 THB


I bought a Dell 1525 about 4 or 5 years ago still runnig strong.  Was far less than what you're quoting 750 GB HD.  Windows XP OS, now obsolete, but still klicking along...

----------


## Dillinger

Nip down to Panthip Plaza to buy one, you will need to stick an operating system on it too, which they will do for you in there.

----------


## Sumbitch

> What I mentioned will do you fine mate.


You mentioned Asus and Acer but the pic and link are for an HP. I mean it looks awesome. Drop the other two and go for the HP immediately? That awesome?

----------


## Sumbitch

> Nip down to Panthip Plaza to buy one, you will need to stick an operating system on it too, which they will do for you in there.


Is that in Chiang Mai? Also forgot, Bettyboo doesn't like HP. Who knows computers best, d'ya thin'?

----------


## Sumbitch

> I bought a Dell 1525 about 4 or 5 years ago still runnig strong. Was far less than what you're quoting 750 GB HD. Windows XP OS, now obsolete, but still klicking along...


I think Dell is getting more lip here than anything else.

----------


## Bettyboo

I have an HP touchscreen now - it is crap. As Dil says: Do NOT get a touchscreen laptop! Especially a cheap touchscreen...

If I were buying a laptop now that I wanted to work well for the next 3 years, I'd buy a Dell, Lenovo or ASUS i5 for about 25,000 baht. I like 14" as it's small but with a decent sized screen and keyboard; but that's a preference, some folks like 15", some like a nice big 17"screen, me missus is happy with a small 13"screen. Upto your preference.

I wouldn't buy a machine under 20k unless your budgets forces you to do so. High end i7 machines are a waste of money for the average user like us (actually, an i3 works very well for everything we will do...).

----------


## Dillinger

> You mentioned Asus and Acer but the pic and link are for an HP


I've sorted that now :Smile: 



Acer Aspire V3-371-50BT_Pearl White Laptop Notebook (Intel Core i5-4210U processor 1.7GHz, 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD, Linpus Linux) in Thailand | iBuyAtHome.com - Thailand Online Shopping Store Sells High Quality Products with Low Price and Excellent Service

----------


## nigelandjan

So after all this what exactly did TheGentSeekingasylum buy ??

I hope he was,nt another wannabe Mac owner who,s bottle went when he got to the till ?

I got loads of mates I work with ,, all gonna buy a Mac" next time round " always come back with another piece of £300 all singing all dancing piece of shit that is virused up and choked to death with incompatible file endings , a year later .

What they fail to understand is these £300 machines times 4 years = £1200 

My 4 year old Macbook pro @ £800 is still as good as the day I bought it , infact I have just turned down an offer of £400 from one of the wannabes  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Might as well get a solid state drive if you don't need massive storage...  :Smile: 

&, if you're using almost entirely for home use then why get a small screen? You don't need ultra portability...

----------


## ltnt

> Especially a cheap touchscreen...


I prefer the cheap type with two legs...

----------


## Sumbitch

> If I were buying a laptop now that I wanted to work well for the next 3 years, I'd buy a Dell, Lenovo or ASUS i5 for about 25,000 baht. I like 14" as it's small but with a decent sized screen and keyboard; but that's a preference, some folks like 15", some like a nice big 17"screen, me missus is happy with a small 13"screen. Upto your preference.


The prices I quoted were all for the large screen models, prolly 17" then. If I get a smaller screen, it should get the price down into the 25k range.




> I wouldn't buy a machine under 20k unless your budgets forces you to do so. High end i7 machines are a waste of money for the average user like us (actually, an i3 works very well for everything we will do...).


Not sure I agree 17" are a waste of money, if you want to watch movies.




> I've sorted that now


Don't blame yourself. Blame teakdoor. You prolly just didn't preview. I've posted quotes other people made. As recently as today, I've previewed a quote attributed to the wrong person.




> My 4 year old Macbook pro @ £800 is still as good as the day I bought it , infact I have just turned down an offer of £400 from one of the wannabes


Too old to learn Mac.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Not sure I agree 17" are a waste of money, if you want to watch movies.


i7 is the processor, but I'm sure you know that... i5 will deal very easily with any movies, as will and i3 processor. If you're watching movies, then as you said the HDMi to the TV is perfect - that's what most folks do nowadays...

----------


## Sumbitch

> i7 is the processor, but I'm sure you know that... i5 will deal very easily with any movies, as will and i3 processor. If you're watching movies, then as you said the HDMi to the TV is perfect - that's what most folks do nowadays...


I did so think 17 referred to the screen size. But now that you mentioned processor, I know that's important. I thought GHz (gigahertz, but I'm sure you knew that) was the standard for processing speed (isn't that what we're talking about?) For example, mine is 2.2 GHz. So what does 17 mean? 

I haven't gotten very good HD resolution VGA to HDMI, as far as watching HBO, for example. The TV alone gives much better resolution.

----------


## Boon Mee

Might have been mentioned in an earlier post but I can't be arsed to scroll back thru all of them but was at Pantip Nam Wong Wan the other day and ASUS Computers were the most expensive ones on display.

So, got chatting up the sales chick and she told me they are out of Taiwan with a real good reputation.  I'm interested as my Sony doesn't have support here in LOS any longer with them pulling out.  When it dies I'm probably going to look into one of these ASUS numbers.

----------


## Sumbitch

> Might have been mentioned in an earlier post but I can't be arsed to scroll back thru all of them but was at Pantip Nam Wong Wan the other day and ASUS Computers were the most expensive ones on display.
> 
> So, got chatting up the sales chick and she told me they are out of Taiwan with a real good reputation.  I'm interested as my Sony doesn't have support here in LOS any longer with them pulling out.  When it dies I'm probably going to look into one of these ASUS numbers.


I could give a shit about support. I just want a laptop/notebook that will last 3 years. Period...............

----------


## Bettyboo

> So what does 17 mean?


It's 2 years younger than the average American soldier in Vietnam, as I'm sure you know very well.

----------


## Sumbitch

> It's 2 years younger than the average American soldier in Vietnam, as I'm sure you know very well.


Hmmm. We seem to be egging each other on. BTW, how many 'm's in hmmm?

----------


## Sumbitch

did i forget to mention windows media center is an absolute requirement but I hate how Microsoft steals files and renames them: like .cda,.wma, etc. that no other player can play. I want all of my audio files to be MP3 or MP4, something universal. So I use Philip's Songbird to play the files that windows media won't. But my Songbird won't rip CDs so I have to use windows media. Any answers to that problem in a new computer?

----------


## Bettyboo

Going back to the start... I always liked Sony's media software, but I don't do any CD ripping. I don't know what to suggest, sorry.

dots should be 3, mmms should be 3, generally 3 is the magic number...

I reckon, if you got a nice Dell for 25-30k then you'd be very happy with the machine although take care not to get a touchscreen version! Not sure if you can get a solid state drive for 30k or so???

----------


## Sumbitch

> How do I post these pictures???


I've gotten to the point where the pic is in my gallery. Now what?

----------


## Sumbitch

> Not sure if you can get a solid state drive for 30k or so???


Yeah, didn't know there was a beast like that. What is the commonplace drive called and what's so special about a solid state drive?

----------


## Sumbitch

Many thanks to Bettyboo for his insistence on the undesirability of touch screens and the desirability of a SSHD. So that helped me eliminate Dell b/c of their lack of availability in LOS of that combination and have me seriously considering a lenovo: specifically LENOVO Y5070-59422156 Notebook Laptop review spec promotion price - Notebookspec.com It says the OS is DOS which I hope means they'll install win 7, 8 or even linux on it for me. You know that was Microsoft's very first OS in the late '70s or early '80s. That's the only worry I got so far.

It's a bit pricey at 39,990 but I believe that was within the price range on my original list and it's got the above combination plus a 15.6" screen (same as my VAIO) plus greater processing speed (2.5 GHz vs 2.2) as well as Betty's core 17 processor. With a full 2 year lenovo warranty, i expect it will be just the ticket for the next 3 years (that is, if I actually pull the trigger on the sale. Buyer's remorse gets me nervous all the time).

----------


## Troy

^ Why do people only expect a 3 yr life for a new laptop? Do you really need the processing power of an i7?

Despite Betty's hate of HP low end laptops, they are actually pretty damn reliable and I've had no problems with the two I have over the last couple of years. My dell is past its 4th birthday with only the battery needing replacement. I expect to use all 3 for at least another 3 years and possibly longer. The machines are i3, i5 and i7 and the i5 is more than powerful enough for work use.

----------


## Sumbitch

> Why do people only expect a 3 yr life for a new laptop? Do you really need the processing power of an i7?


Valid argument. I guess it comes down to what floats your boat. I also believe in good tips (not for everything: i.e., the supermarket) and giving to the beggars. I recently hired a young woman to help me with my Thai pronunciation and paid her professional teacher wages. Mind you, this girl is 25 with a permanent job as my building manager and has no teaching experience but has good command of English so we could spend an hour a day 5 days a week for 4 or 5 weeks productively. I'm starting a A.U.A. course on Wed. so didn't really need to hire her but, likesay, if you got it, you ain't going to take it with you.  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> It's a bit pricey at 39,990


It is your money of course, and your decision how to spend it but I think that with a bit of shopping around and research you'll be able to find a very good laptop that more than meets your needs for under 30K, perhaps even close to around 20K.

----------


## blue

that lenova looks powerful, but it doesnt seem to have an optical drive , would not bother me I never use mine, but if you want to make  music cds one might be handy, though you can get a good  plug in one for not alot.

----------


## slackula

> that lenova looks powerful, but it doesnt seem to have an optical drive , would not bother me I never use mine, but if you want to make music cds one might be handy, though you can get a good plug in one for not alot.


I thought the same but look at the right-hand side of the page under "Promotion": they throw a free external DVD/RW in with the bundle.

Still, I don't think it is value for the money. If ~40K is the budget you can get better than that imho.

----------


## Sumbitch

> that lenova looks powerful, but it doesnt seem to have an optical drive , would not bother me I never use mine, but if you want to make music cds one might be handy, though you can get a good plug in one for not alot.


Right, no optical drive. 




> I thought the same but look at the right-hand side of the page under "Promotion": they throw a free external DVD/RW in with the bundle.
> 
> Still, I don't think it is value for the money. If ~40K is the budget you can get better than that imho.


You're both right, I'm pretty lazy when it comes to shopping around. I'll hope to do my bargaining at the shop, once I've decided what I want. I think that's the crucial decision and once that's determined, you get the best price you can. I've really liked my VAIOs so the Lenovo seems like a better machine. Also, it looks like 40k converts to about $1200 USD which I would be very happy to pay, for example, for a new VAIO like the one I own, if I were living in the USA. That prolly seems likes a stupid rationale, but I pride myself on my rationality.

----------


## Dillinger

> if you got it, you ain't going to take it with you.





> I'll hope to do my bargaining at the shop


I reckon a poor salesman would easily talk you into buying that i7 with Nvidia 820m graphics, 16gb of ram and SSD that you don't need. 

If you want to chuck your money away, get a Macbook Pro

----------


## Bettyboo

> i7 with Nvidia 820m graphics, 16gb of ram and SSD that you don't need.


That is a well specced machine...

My HP (which is crap but works) has an i3, 4gb of ram, intel graphics and a basic hard drive. 16,000 baht...  :Smile: 



You can, as Troy said, get a decent machine for between 20,000 and 25,000 baht. An i5 if fine (an i3 is fine actually...). Don't get a touchscreen laptop!!! When I bought my Dells, I went to Pantip, walked around for about 3 hours checking everything out, then went to Burgerking and had a bite to eat, then went back to the best shop that had the best deal for the laptop I wanted (along with a salesperson I liked) then bought it - quite easy. It's good to research first to get an idea, but getting amongst it all and seeing what you like is the way forward...  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Dell


I remember you used to be able to go to their website and literally build your PC to your own spec.

Its a bit of a concern that their website doesnt seem to work....

Laptop Computers | Dell Thailand

----------


## baldrick

> LENOVO Y5070


Lenovo Y50-70 59-422475 - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests




> That is a well specced machine...


not with the older generation




> Nvidia 820m

----------


## Sumbitch

> I reckon a poor salesman would easily talk you into buying that i7 with Nvidia 820m graphics, 16gb of ram and SSD that you don't need.


I read that the SSHD offers extraordinary speed so I don't know why I wouldn't want it. I think 8gb of ram ought to be enough.




> I went to Pantip, walked around for about 3 hours checking everything out, then went to Burgerking and had a bite to eat, then went back to the best shop that had the best deal for the laptop I wanted (along with a salesperson I liked) then bought it - quite easy. It's good to research first to get an idea, but getting amongst it all and seeing what you like is the way forward...


Anyway, could only find it in one shop in the Pantip Plaza here in CM and could only get the price (39,990) as advertised, which includes windows 8.1, and an external CD/DVD drive. I didn't like the sales guy either. I'm going to see if Computer Plaza can compete with the offer and if not, I'll also check out Central Festival. I hope I can find some more SSHD models. Whoever gets my baht will have a lot of work to do: I want my current hard drive copied on an extra HD, windows installed, all before I have a chance to test drive it? I don't think so. What about your Dells, BB, were they out of the box and ready to run within 5 minutes after purchase?

----------


## Sumbitch

> If ~40K is the budget you can get better than that imho.


Not at my Pantip, apparently. Could only find one shop and one model within that shop that I would buy. The service personnel didn't speak English and you didn't get the service and attention you find in the malls.

----------


## Bettyboo

> What about your Dells, BB, were they out of the box and ready to run within 5 minutes after purchase?


Yes and no.

On mine, I wanted Ubuntu, and they didn't install it properly, so I had problems with security passwords which they didn't have even though they'd set the machine up. I had to start over, and that was a pain in the arse...

For the missus' Dell, they put on all the Thai stuff (windows, apps, etc) for 100 baht, and she was away. At that time, Dell were just starting their retail efforts, so the instore options were limited; I bought from a Dell dealer, not a Dell outlet. But, the tech support phone line folks were very good and well trained.

I would happily buy a Dell again. Since my Dell died, I've had a Fujitsu and an HP, and neither were as good as the Dell, imho. My missus' 13" Dell is still here with us in Korea - on its last legs, but it's 7 years old or so...

----------


## peterpan

I checked Dells website and dill is quite right, it doesn't work properly, the MD of dell Thailand needs a good one up the rear, and I know the right man to do it, although we might have to buy him a  ticket.

----------


## Bettyboo

> the MD of dell Thailand needs a good one up the rear, and I know the right man to do it, although we might have to buy him a ticket.


Does his name beign with _P_ and end in _apillion_? If so, I'm willing to contribute to the ticket to get him back, as long as he promises not to attempt to bugger me...

----------


## Seekingasylum

Mr Blaney, I think it pertinent for you to know that MIT scholars and faculty mostly use Apple stuff. 

Fortune Plaza is a much nicer place to go shopping for computer stuff than Panthip and has far less cowboys hassling you. If you insist on Windows based stuff make sure you get the real Mcoy and not some pirated copy which they assume you want.

Unless you want to play games, you seem to be older so I guess not but one never knows these days, you would be much better with a MacBook Air. Why you want 8GB RAM is odd given your apparent needs. 

A Mac is very easy to use and effortless, and requires absolutely no prior experience to get the thing up and running. 

And you will have a product just so super cool and achingly beautiful to look at. Stroking that aluminium case is a real pleasure, from its slightly thicker rear along those svelte flanks to that hard leading edge. Doesn't get hot at all and never makes any noises. Reminds me of a former girlfriend.

----------


## Dillinger

You'd be far better off buying a Macbook , rather than that Lenovo budget gaming coimputer you're eyeing up.

If you are not gonna use it to play games then you're basically fitting a Nitro button to your car and never using it

----------


## Bettyboo

> And you will have a product just so super cool and achingly beautiful to look at. Stroking that aluminium case is a real pleasure, from its slightly thicker rear along those svelte flanks to that hard leading edge. Doesn't get hot at all and never makes any noises.


You're giving me the horn, can you post pics?



WJ, what are your requirements?

----------


## Sumbitch

> WJ, what are your requirements?


I've stored a lot of work-base shit from 25 years in IT and 4 teaching English on two old Sony hard drives. I am almost 100% certain I'll never see any of that work again. But it was high tech so I felt the need never to throw them away, basically becoming a pack rat of computer files. Of course, there are a lot of pics/vids/audio files that I currently utilize. So ultra high-def media is my first requirement. That's why I want the fastest and most powerful option out there (I also have 300 CDs I want to rip). Other than that, it's the usual: gmail, FB, Google, skype, forums etc. In other words, I plan on simply copying my hard drive to the extra and keeping in storage until I find there is something I need on it. I'm hoping I'll be able to get along just fine with the new OS _as is_, without downloading another fuckin' app for the life of me.

----------


## slackula

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> WJ, what are your requirements?
> 
> 
> I've stored a lot of work-base shit from 25 years in IT and 4 teaching English on two old Sony hard drives. I am almost 100% certain I'll never see any of that work again. But it was high tech so I felt the need never to throw them away, basically becoming a pack rat of computer files. Of course, there are a lot of pics/vids/audio files that I currently utilize. So ultra high-def media is my first requirement. That's why I want the fastest and most powerful option out there (I also have 300 CDs I want to rip). Other than that, it's the usual: gmail, FB, Google, skype, forums etc. In other words, I plan on simply copying my hard drive to the extra and keeping in storage until I find there is something I need on it. I'm hoping I'll be able to get along just fine with the new OS _as is_, without downloading another fuckin' app for the life of me.


Sorry, but you seem to be a bit at 6s & 7s as to what you want the machine to do  :Confused: 

Storing a load of stuff that may or may not be used would be better off unloaded onto a few external drives or even Dropbox or some other cloud service. Or get a low end desktop for about 11,000 Baht and stick a couple extra drives into it. Even better look at a NAS and put it all on that.

'Ultra hi-def media' isn't really a laptop's forté unless you shell out $6,000 for a top of the line Alienware machine or something, but again it would be far cheaper to get a nice cheap desktop and put a decent graphics and sound card into it. You aren't going to be blasting out music at max volume while surfing the web in an airport lounge so why bother getting laptop that can do all that?

Get a desktop as your home theater/file storage thingy and then use the rest of the budget to get a nice mid-range laptop for use on the go and for watching media around the house or whatever. Best of both worlds.

----------


## baldrick

> I also have 300 CDs I want to rip


just downlaod them

----------


## nigelandjan

Allo Albert ,, where you been ?

----------


## david44

> Allo Albert ,, where you been ?


He was detained my ho land security.
Apparently he proved drunk Falang pederasts were the 7/11 bummers :tieme: 
They took Albert's ring but allowed shagnasty to bring happiness to presumbaly the land of frowns :smiley laughing:

----------


## Sumbitch

> It is your money of course, and your decision how to spend it but I think that with a bit of shopping around and research you'll be able to find a very good laptop that more than meets your needs for under 30K, perhaps even close to around 20K.





> Still, I don't think it is value for the money. If ~40K is the budget you can get better than that imho.


I've come completely around around to your logic.




> You can, as Troy said, get a decent machine for between 20,000 and 25,000 baht. An i5 if fine (an i3 is fine actually...). Don't get a touchscreen laptop!!! When I bought my Dells, I went to Pantip, walked around for about 3 hours checking everything out, then went to Burgerking and had a bite to eat, then went back to the best shop that had the best deal for the laptop I wanted (along with a salesperson I liked) then bought it - quite easy. It's good to research first to get an idea, but getting amongst it all and seeing what you like is the way forward...


I found a small shop in Computer Plaza where the owner speaks excellent English. I told him I wanted a computer with a SSHD for 25k and he said no problem. I also learned there are three kinds of SSHD: expensive (2400), more expensive (4800) and most expensive (10,000). Then he asked what else would I like but he wasn't showing me any computers so I said "You mean I can just give you the specs I want and we'll agree on a price and you'll build it for me?" And he said "yeah, np". So I said "I'm a computer dummy but my friends are very smart and I will get the specs from them". Think I should just give him the lenovo specs LENOVO Y5070-59422156 Notebook Laptop review spec promotion price - Notebookspec.com?

BB, I got the salesperson I want to deal with and he doesn't work for a major company, just runs a shop.  :sexy:

----------


## Bettyboo

> BB, I got the salesperson I want to deal with and he doesn't work for a major company, just runs a shop.


Good stuff, a real person to speak to who knows what they are doing is a wonderful thing, if rare...  :Smile:  He will need to put some margin in the deal for himself, but if you end up with what you want at the right price (rather than a manufacturer's list of things you kinda want, and some you don't, at about the right price, then it's all good; to symbolize this, I will show a picture:

----------


## Sumbitch

^Scarlett Johansson is the model # for me.

----------


## baldrick

sounds like he is going to build you a desktop

----------


## ltnt

^^She's got great tits.  Will your new lap top have great tits as well?

----------


## slackula

> sounds like he is going to build you a desktop


A desktop with the shittiest components in the back of the store but boasting a SSHD and a 25K Baht price tag.

----------


## Bettyboo

> She's got great tits


No she doesn't. She has a pretty face, that's it...
(take away the push up bra and corset, and she's not got a great body...)

----------


## blue

My take on the sshd .
think they are 3 types of drive .

 1.An SSD -solid state drive - advantages :
has no moving parts so is  silent (no whirrring sound),
cooler,   
more reliable ,
way faster ( in starting up, starting progs, finding data , running scans etc )
totally quiet, 
lighter,
longer life ,
use a lot less  battery power .

 2. A traditional  HD -  mechanical hard drive-  advantages , they are a lot  cheap per GB

 3 . SSHD ? 
  a hybred device- it has a big old fashioned mechanical Hard drive , plus  a very  small ssd -  added.

   I guess  with the SSHD they are trying to give you the best of both worlds , a good idea a while ago when SSD were so  very much more expensive , but now you might as well have a laptop with, say, a 500 Gb SSD, and do away with the HD altogether .

If you cannot buy one already installed you can remove the HD or have it done for you , and replace it with an SSD , and then use the removed  HD  for storage via the usb and a plastic hard drive caddy .

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> sounds like he is going to build you a desktop
> 
> 
> A desktop with the shittiest components in the back of the store but boasting a SSHD and a 25K Baht price tag.


Utterly bizarre, really.

A MacBook Air at 34000 bt would do him fine. All this tosh about getting some Somchai to knock out a rig for 25,000 from a hole in the wall outfit is just plain silly. Presumably, it is just some displacement activity compensating for some loss or other.

These SSHD are in the main just a bit of glitz and add little (except Apple's Fusion drive which is whizzo), most of them just 64GB of SSD and with an inferior connection widget, thingamajig. 

If he was really sensible he would buy a Mac Mini with the upgraded Fusion drive and plenty of storage, adding more RAM if he really wanted it for 28,000t and picking up a nice monitor for 6000 bt.

----------


## baldrick

> An SSD -solid state drive


yes - jsut get a Samsung SSD and use the spinning disk as an external USB 3 drive




> Fusion


is it just my imagination or are genticles' comments becoming decidedly camp ?

----------


## taxexile

i cant understand why he spends so much on a lump of metal that will not only be corroded by the saline humidity it will have to endure but out of date within two or three years.

----------


## ltnt

> No she doesn't. She has a pretty face, that's it...


Wait til you see her tits.  There's a photo floating about of them.  She's got those pointy type and turned up...all natural...I forgot to even look at the face...who cares with those pair...Ummmmm....

----------


## Seekingasylum

Some styles never go out of fashion but always remain in vogue. Whether it be because of some innate timelessness, lack of any class denotation or simply because it is " just right ", who knows but such things do exist and are to be admired and retained.

A Zippo lighter, a decent Harris tweed jacket, sound brogues, a MacBook Air, an E type Jaguar, a Leica, a Dunhill lighter, an Anglepoise light are all examples of a design style no discerning person with even the merest modicum of good taste could possibly eschew.

----------


## taxexile

> A Zippo lighter, a decent Harris tweed jacket, sound brogues, a MacBook Air, an E type Jaguar, a Leica, a Dunhill lighter, an Anglepoise light are all examples of a design style no discerning person with even the merest modicum of good taste could possibly eschew.


well, apart from the macbook, ive had them all and all appreciated in value before i moved them on, apart from the harris tweed jacket which went to a charity shop. doubt if the macbook will be worth half a tusheroon in two months time.

im sure you will enjoy the macbook, its ergonomic and haptic qualities will delight, but like the superficial floozy it is, it will ultimately disappoint. probably due to the rust it will suffer from if it is kept in a coastal location.

i had a very nice sony vaio, looked good, felt good, worked a treat, but it eventually died and could not be revived. curiosity made me open the thing up to dissect it and i was surprised to see nearly all the connections had corroded and rusted, i opened up the hard drive with a hammer and screwdriver and also found serious corrosion had affected its innards.

for use in a brutal climate like thailands, the effects of which are compounded by proximity to the sea, cheapness of replacement and unemotional attachment to the product is king.

wham, bam, thank you mam, and then move on to another.

no use coming over all stephen fry about a fucking machine.

you know it makes sense.

----------


## Sumbitch

There's no saying what I'll do yet, right? I started out on this thread with basic knowledge of hardware and applications seeking the best advice for a new laptop/notebook and I'm getting that. Blue blew my mind with his rundown on hard drives. WOW. Now this difference between a SSHD and SSD has me reeling. I wonder what the guy at the shop is going to say when I tell him I meant SSD.




> A MacBook Air at 34000 bt would do him fine. All this tosh about getting some Somchai to knock out a rig for 25,000 from a hole in the wall outfit is just plain silly. Presumably, it is just some displacement activity compensating for some loss or other.
> 
> These SSHD are in the main just a bit of glitz and add little (except Apple's Fusion drive which is whizzo), most of them just 64GB of SSD and with an inferior connection widget, thingamajig. 
> 
> If he was really sensible he would buy a Mac Mini with the upgraded Fusion drive and plenty of storage, adding more RAM if he really wanted it for 28,000t and picking up a nice monitor for 6000 bt.


This praise for the Apple. Is it really no sweat for pc users of 20+ years to become Apple lovers just like that? I'm open to change. The only thing I've really liked has been the media center for all your media files. What does Apple have that's comparable? I'd like to make my new laptop my portable media center. I DO NOT want a desk top.




> yes - jsut get a Samsung SSD and use the spinning disk as an external USB 3 drive


I'll try to find one. Thanks.

----------


## Sumbitch

> for use in a brutal climate like thailands, the effects of which are compounded by proximity to the sea, cheapness of replacement and unemotional attachment to the product is king.
> 
> wham, bam, thank you mam, and then move on to another.
> 
> no use coming over all stephen fry about a fucking machine.
> 
> you know it makes sense.


It makes excellent sense. So how much would you spend now in LOS for a new machine?

----------


## taxexile

the last laptop was bought nearly 3 years ago in the uk, an acer aspire 5742 with windows 7 that cost about £270.

it has never missed a beat and gets used most days. 

i know it hasnt got more than a year left before it dies and when it need replacing i would look at acer again, and one of their cheaper models. all i do is mess around on the internet, e-mails and keep and edit my photos and music. 

i dont need an expensive computer. personally i'd rather spend on a high end wristwatch or camera than on a laptop. different strokes etc.

----------


## Sumbitch

Will anybody diss Windows Media Center? I've already expressed my love for it on my Sony VAIO. It IS available on all these other PCs we've talked about, isn't it? and, therefore Win 8.1. So far, I think that's the only spec I've mentioned nobody's dissed.
If you forgot, I also mentioned that Windows puts it's own proprietary file extensions on audio files it can get hold of, making Windows Media Player the only player of those files. That's a pretty good diss.

----------


## slackula

> i cant understand why he spends so much on a lump of metal that will not only be corroded by the saline humidity it will have to endure


Fortunately those clever buggers at Cupertino foresaw this issue and make their laptops out of aluminium and not wrought iron. The steam powered abacus has probably had its day too you know.


FYI: I wrote this post on a year 2007 iMac that has been in a non-aircon environment within 3 miles of the sea for all ~8 years of its working life so far.

----------


## taxexile

well you would say that wouldnt you !

----------


## Sumbitch

> FYI: I wrote this post on a year 2007 iMac that has been in a non-aircon environment within 3 miles of the sea for all ~8 years of its working life so far.


Damn if you ain't changing my mind. I'd like to test drive the media capability, esp. audio, on one.

----------


## slackula

> well you would say that wouldnt you !


You know how people sigh in frustration and say, "F*cking hell, there always has to be one doesn't there?"




WELL I AM THE ONE!  :Very Happy: 


But fear not, I have surely incurred the wrath of the computer gods now so it's almost a certainty that this iMac will die within the week.

----------


## taxexile

ive always thought of apple stuff as fashion accessories rather than useful products, its a prejudiced view of course but so what.

it stems partly from a dislike of steven jobs awful smirking smugness and partly from the contrived coolness of himself and his organisation.

i am however in possession of an i-pod classic, about 6 years old. it is actually a limited edition model specially made for the thai market and the metal on the back is engraved with royal symbols and other "limited edition" stuff, it was the only model they had for sale when i went to buy one.

it has broken down a couple of times, once they repaired it for me at the apple outlet in the emporium, and once i forced the damn thing open and replaced the wheel control on the front myself with a part i picked up on the street in chinatown.
it gets a lot of rough use, downloaded daily podcasts transferred from my laptop and it accompanies me to the gym four or five times a week where it gets a bit of a hammering.

i will keep it for as long as i can, repairing it when necessary. 

it is certainly a solid and reliable piece of kit, and stylish too in a wonderfully minimalist sort of way, (designed by a brit i believe) even after 6 years.

i like the functionality of it, its like an old land rover or mini, its not pretentious which is how i view their laptops etc.

----------


## Seekingasylum

All I can say is that after enduring Windows and crappy plastic, fan whirring, klunking, egg boilingly hot, viral ridden shite for 10 years I have discovered what I have  been missing. 

My MacBook is super fast, utterly silent, sends me no daft messages from software piggybacks, is just so beautifully designed, has the best touch pad I have ever used which makes touchscreens utterly redundant, has the best keyboard I have ever used, is made of gorgeously crafted aluminium that is nice to touch, stroke and fondle, and is delightfully cool when resting on one's bare chest languishing in bed surfing the delights of Youbook and Facetube.

Tax, you should abandon those silly prejudices of yours which you may well think keep you on the straight and narrow but in truth only blinker you from the better way that is Apple. 

Incidentally, what is a media centre? I have an IPod from 2010, a tiny thing, which has 16GB of music on it which hasn't missed a beat since the day I bought it. It reposes in my Geneva Sound Dock and the sound is as good as the CDs from which I ripped it, if that is the right term. 

If Apple made cars they would be beautiful. Better than Saab I should think, my last great love for things not of flesh.

----------


## Sumbitch

> Incidentally, what is a media centre?


Windows Media Center is an app that allows you to upload your favorite media files (audio, picture, video, movies, XXX) and/or play or share them. Watch this short video: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/products/windows-media-center

----------


## Dillinger

> Will anybody diss Windows Media Center? I've already expressed my love for it on my Sony VAIO. It IS available on all these other PCs we've talked about, isn't it? and, therefore Win 8.1


You will have to pay for it, it's not free on Windows 8

----------


## 9999

> I searched for the word 'Vaio' on this thread. Um, does anybody have one?


Bought this one at Pantip a few years ago, its a beauty whith SSD, here it is again  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> therefore Win 8.1


What's wrong with Win10???

You're so 1980s...  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> You will have to pay for it, it's not free on Windows 8


Minesweeper is still included though right? I think that's the only piece of Microsoft software that has never crashed on me.

For a gratis media center/organiser look to Nightingale

----------


## ltnt

At this point don't cha think you should purchase a lap top that does all the thinking and hard parts for you, like making "DECISIONS!  FFS 21 pages of utter crapola...

----------


## baldrick

> 21 pages


try 40 posts per page - then it is only 13 pages

----------


## ltnt

> try 40 posts per page - then it is only 13 pages


About 39 posts to many then?

----------


## Seekingasylum

I think you are being a little harsh on the chap. He only made his enquiry on 4 Jan a few pages back. Most of the thread concerns thegent's deliberations, somewhat extended I grant you but there were reasons, evidently.

----------


## ltnt

^More like "Insanity."

----------


## can123

> I think you are being a little harsh on the chap. He only made his enquiry on 4 Jan a few pages back. Most of the thread concerns thegent's deliberations, somewhat extended I grant you but there were reasons, evidently.


Tread carefully, Seekingasylum ! All here know thegent to be a windbag who has an insatiable appetite for sausages and who is nasty to Thai people. Thank goodness he's flounced.

----------


## Sumbitch

> nasty to Thai people


nasty to thai people?

----------


## Sumbitch

> At this point don't cha think you should purchase a lap top that does all the thinking and hard parts for you, like making "DECISIONS! FFS 21 pages of utter crapola...





> About 39 posts to many then?


Ummm...er...maybe about time but you ain't interested so stick that flame up your ass.

----------


## ltnt

> Ummm...er...maybe about time but you ain't interested so stick that flame up your ass.


Welcome back Socal...no hair to burn here toad.

----------


## Sumbitch

> Welcome back Socal...no hair to burn here toad.


Has someone else been logging in under my nick? Ummm...er...I don't think so.

----------


## spliff

So....Accer, Asus or Lenovo w/ i5, 1TB and 4g,-ram....so which is it?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So....Accer, Asus or Lenovo w/ i5, 1TB and 4g,-ram....so which is it?


I've had bad experience with the first two, I bought 15 Lenovos and they all worked flawlessly.

----------


## Sumbitch

Pulled the trigger and bought a Lenovo Z5070 for around 30k in total. the basic specs:
Intel® Core i7-4510U Processor (2.0GHz upto 3.1GHz, 4MB Cache)
Dos
4GB DDR3L/1600MHz
1 TB SATA HDD
Dual Layer Multiburner Drive (DVD-RW)
nVidia® Geforce® GT840M 4GB DDR3
15.6″ Full HD (1920×1080)
720P Web Camera
HDMI + USB 3.0 + Bluetooth V4.0
2.0 Dolby Digital Plus Home Theater
2-years Regional Carry-in  Warranty

In other words, SSHD drive and with the dos, I had them install Win 7 Professional for 5k (3.5k for Home Premium), included in the 30k and with Office and Media Center included. It's so clean and pretty I'm writing this from my old computer which I will probably use as a media center only. You could get a better price, prolly but you still have to buy the OS and registered win7 might be hard to find. I'm sure they'll install (and you will pay for) Win 8. Then you may have to upgrade to 8.1 and Media Center and office are not free in Win 8). I bought mine at a little store which does not sell computers only. So they ordered mine but since I connected with POP, the store owner I didn't mind them marking it up whatever. Also, they were extremely honest. They had both registration numbers (one for the computer, one for Win 7) so I will have online support and in-store support as well, as the whole shop seemed to be a workshop rather than a store window for the latest and greatest models and where the sales clerk don't care shit about what you really want. Before POP and I started talking about any computer (Dell, HP, Lenovo), we went over and over what I wanted and what my budget was. Then we started narrowing our choices for hardware and software based on the computer specs provided by the companies' brochures (e.g., dell has too many touchscreens. I wanted only ssd or sshd, etc.) DOS was one of the major requirements as I wanted Win 7 not preinstalled Win 8.

I'm happy with the deal although I have yet to put it through its paces. You might find that stupid but I'm going to be real careful about malware, firewalls, general security to keep everybody out but me (impossible, I know, but don't most people dream when asleep?) before I open up any web site. It's going to take a little bit of organization on my part as I generally believe computers can't ruin your life or even  cause much of a hassle: I've learned. It should serve as a fine replacement for my VAIO.

 :Thankyou:  for your support.

----------


## baldrick

> 1 TB SATA HDD


it is not a 




> SSHD drive






> i7-4510U


is slightly old , but will do what you need and more  - Intel Core i7 4510U Notebook Processor - NotebookCheck.net Tech




> nVidia® Geforce® GT840M 4GB DDR3


again - slightly old , but it will do all you need - NVIDIA GeForce 840M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

overall a good choice , though a real SSD ( 250gig for about 6k baht ) easy swap , and put the 1 TB in a good USB3 enclosure for storing the large media ( goat porn movies )

----------


## Bettyboo

Nice, albeit an overspecc'd gaming machine...  :Smile:  

Will certainly do everything you need it to; enjoy.

----------


## Dillinger

Should have got the Think Pad, anyhow if you want to know how to download pirate games, start a thread

----------


## Sumbitch

^^^ Nifty comments, baldrick. About the HD, I swear I saw ads for it that said 'SSHD' as well as ads that said it had the Sata HD. Both ads were priced the same, so I took my techie's word for it that they were. Why would Lenovo do that, or is it false advertising?

^^ Thanks for the vid, Betty!!  :Smile: 

^ Just glad the deal is done.

----------


## Sumbitch

> it is not a


Yes, Baldrick, you were right. It is not a. But if I wanted the SSHD version of the Y-5070, it was priced at 45,990 THB and way over budget.

Instead, I got a 




> Should have got the Think Pad, anyhow if you want to know how to download pirate games, start a thread


Didn't care for the small screen. You know, I've never been a gamer but if I had someone as serious as baldrick, for example, espouse the virtues, I just might start a thread.  :Smile:  




> Nice, albeit an overspecc'd gaming machine...


Um, if I'm not mistaken, gaming is a form of entertainment with extreme graphics and awesome (Dolby) audio. Should make good music for my $300 headphone amplifier connected to my JVC  headphones. Did I mention that it runs Win 7 which gets a free version of Windows Media Center?

----------


## Boon Mee

Anybody checked out Dells lately?

This review is positive for that brand:

Review: The Dell XPS 13 is the PC laptop to beat | Ars Technica

----------


## ltnt

^Looks good and the spec,'s are great...does it come in 15"...no?

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^Looks good and the spec,'s are great...does it come in 15"...no?


I don't even know if it's available here in LOS.

----------


## ltnt

I've bee looking, but not buying.  I'll have to ask next time I go tire kicking.  I'm waiting for MS OS 10 to come out for a while before I make a final decision on which new lap top I purchase.  This one's doing just fine now so no need to change.

Dell Inspiron 1525...

----------


## baldrick

> and bought a Lenovo


you need to look and see if "superfish" is installed and then remove it

Lenovo shipped lappies with man-in-the-middle ad/mal/bloatware ? The Register

you may wish to google "how to remove superfish"

and or run a malware cleaner like adaware

Mhow do you remove superfish from my computer - Fixya




> Start > run> type certmgr.msc > Root certificate authorities > Certificates > Delete the unlimited Superfish cert and that should help, even if you have uninstalled and cleaned up your system

----------


## FlyFree

> Anybody checked out Dells lately?
> 
> This review is positive for that brand:
> 
> Review: The Dell XPS 13 is the PC laptop to beat | Ars Technica



My daughter bought a Dell a couple of years ago. Endless problems. Never again.

----------


## Sumbitch

> you need to look and see if "superfish" is installed and then remove it
> 
> Lenovo shipped lappies with man-in-the-middle ad/mal/bloatware ? The Register
> 
> you may wish to google "how to remove superfish"
> 
> and or run a malware cleaner like adaware
> 
> Mhow do you remove superfish from my computer - Fixya


My system redflagged the adaware software cert. I didn't override it 'cuz I haven't noticed any problems. But you said I should 'find out' if I have it but didn't tell me how (I think).  :Smile: 

Problem solved! https://lastpass.com/superfish/

----------


## baldrick

was it a dell problem or an operator problem - I am typing this on a 4+ year old dell xps14 , which replaced a 4+ year old dell inspiron which replaced a 4+ year old dell which was the first laptop I bought.

but I am thinking about asus / samsung / lenovo as the next one because the new dell xps13 lacks discrete graphics and matt screen

Dell XPS 13-9343 Touchscreen Ultrabook Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

----------


## baldrick

> but didn't tell me how


Start button > in the search programs and files box type certmgr.msc and press enter > expand Root certificate authorities > expand Certificates  and scroll down and see if you have a superfish cert in your trusted certs

----------


## Sumbitch

> Start button > in the search programs and files box type certmgr.msc and press enter > expand Root certificate authorities > expand Certificates and scroll down and see if you have a superfish cert in your trusted certs


Problem solved. I found a test site: https://lastpass.com/superfish/
I don't have it. I did it your way too. Thx  :Smile:

----------


## FlyFree

> was it a dell problem or an operator problem - I am typing this on a 4+ year old dell xps14 , which replaced a 4+ year old dell inspiron which replaced a 4+ year old dell which was the first laptop I bought.
> 
> but I am thinking about asus / samsung / lenovo as the next one because the new dell xps13 lacks discrete graphics and matt screen
> 
> Dell XPS 13-9343 Touchscreen Ultrabook Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews


She's had a series of problems over 3 years. Lately it was battery/charger related - replaced both twice. See lots of people complaining about the Dell battery/charger issues. Think Dell tried to get too fancy with battery monitoring.

And then yesterday it passed away completely. Black screen, not even a display for entering BIOS or safe booting. Thank God. It's gone. Finally.

 :sexy: 

Now she has to buy something new. I've had Acers with no problems, but I see on failure stats they rank low. Asus ranks well but never looked at them.

How's Asus. Lenovo? Reliability/compatibility wise?

----------


## Bettyboo

> She's had a series of problems over 3 years. Lately it was battery/charger related - replaced both twice. See lots of people complaining about the Dell battery/charger issues.


Original Dell or Pantip Plaza specials? I ask because I've had a couple of Dells, both excellent, but when the battery charger went I replaced it with a copy (the Dell part was very expensive) and that was the beginning of the end. Not a Dell problem, but a poor replacement part problem.




> And then yesterday it passed away completely. Black screen, not even a display for entering BIOS or safe booting.


Windows 7?


Once I fuked up by buying a poor replacement psu part then everything went downhill fast. 

All these low cost machines are pretty similar. They are all pretty good nowadays. For under 20,000 baht (or even under 15,000 baht) you can get a decent machine. ACER, Lenovo and ASUS are all decent brands imo. Dell is better...  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Acers





> Asus





> dell





> Lenovo





> ACER, Lenovo and ASUS are all decent brands imo. Dell is better


They're all the bloody same.... it's just a lottery whether you are gonna be one of the unfortunate ones who buys a machine that was built last thing on a Friday night when these factory workers have their minds on other things, or a Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday morning hangover botch job.





Dillinger, formerly sacked from Austin Rover Quality Control :Smile:

----------


## FlyFree

> imo. Dell is better...


Then, sadly, your opinion sucks.   :kma: 

Just like Dill's.

----------


## baldrick

> Dillinger, formerly sacked from Austin Rover Quality Control


and where did you go next ?

----------


## Dillinger

Peugeot, to bring them to there knees also.  :Smile: 

Got some nice redundancy packages though

I still say though flyfree.  If you do buy a duff one, it will have been due to some human error or oversight somewhere down the line

----------


## FlyFree

> I still say though flyfree.  If you do buy a duff one, it will have been due to some human error or oversight somewhere down the line


Jesus. That's the nicest post you've made to me, ever.  :Confused:  

I love you too man. <hugs>




I'm sitting in the dark. I'll tell ya tomorrow why your post is a load of crap.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Austin Rover Quality Control


 :rofl: 




> I love you too man.

----------


## Dillinger

> I'm sitting in the dark


I have  a torch you can borrow bro  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> They're all the bloody same.... it's just a lottery whether you are gonna be one of the unfortunate ones who buys a machine that was built last thing on a Friday night when these factory workers have their minds on other things, or a Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday morning hangover botch job.


I suppose Q.C. is just a useless word in the fab shops?  O.K. boys lets just pass everything without testing and inspection, its Friday...Yippiii!




> Then, sadly, your opinion sucks.  Just like Dill's.


Say's the guy who worships at the porcelain bowl of computer knowledge...

----------


## slackula

> Peugeot, to bring them to there knees also.


Did you ever work for Lucas Electrics, oh Prince of Darkness?




> I'm sitting in the dark.


Here, no need to thank me:






> I suppose Q.C. is just a useless word in the fab shops?


Oi!  :Grumpy: 

I'm useless in a lot more places than that TYVM.

----------


## baldrick

I have just purchased my new laptop

13.3 inch non touch 1080p
I will swap out the SSHD for my SSD in my current laptop and maybe buy a mSATA half size to put in it - a bit more research required

I don't think it had WiDi , though it would be fun if it does

I ordered it from InvadeIT - 463 baht delivery via TNT - paid via SCB transfer
Buy Asus UX303LN-R4280H Brown Intel Core i7-5500U/8GB DDR3/500GB SSHD/13.3" FHD/GeForce GT840M/Win 8.1 - invadeit.co.th
I will give some feedback on their service - though I won't get to touch it till the end of march

----------


## Bogon

^ Nice bit of kit there. The B&O speakers should sound good.

Was it the "free bundle" that clinched the deal?  :Smile:

----------


## Silverback

> The B&O speakers should sound good.


Much better than the B&Q ones anyway  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumbitch

> I have just purchased my new laptop
> 
> 13.3 inch non touch 1080p
> I will swap out the SSHD for my SSD in my current laptop and maybe buy a mSATA half size to put in it - a bit more research required


You prolly just made the best suggestion on this thread so far. 

I'm particularly interested in your hard drive swap. Could you point me to resources that explain how to swap out internal hard drives or how you plan to do it? (I'm interested in swapping my internal HDD for the Seagate Laptop SSHD model #STBD1000400)

----------


## baldrick

> (I'm interested in swapping my internal HDD for the Seagate Laptop SSHD model #STBD1000400)


I think you have your self a little confused

I recall that you said you have a SSHD - a hybrid - in your laptop already

swapping a hard drive is particularly easy - the harder bit is installing the operating system and the latest drivers

----------


## thailazer

Been thinking of getting rid of my dual processor MacBook that I bought in 2006.   It has a new 500 GB drive and running Snow Leopard.   Fantastic machine that I have kept around as it has a few apps that won't run under the newer operating systems.     Run the ugly thing off the adapter as the battery is gone, have to use a remote keyboard as  a few keys got tired, and the display is still bright but badly scratched.   The local home for the handicapped has a nice electronics shop for the tenants and might just drop it off there.

----------


## nigelandjan

Cant complain at that old beast mate 13 years of service  ^

Will you replace it with a new shiny Macbook air with a SSD in it ?


BTW my bloody wife came home from spending a day with her Thai mate and they are both now set on getting those poxy Apple watches ! 

Did make me a tad angry to be wasting hard earned cash on one of those gimmicky things ,, but she is paying for flight upgrades next year on the way to the Dominican Republic ,, so I suppose ,,,,,,,

----------


## thailazer

> Cant complain at that old beast mate 13 years of service  ^
> 
> Will you replace it with a new shiny Macbook air with a SSD in it ?
> 
> 
> BTW my bloody wife came home from spending a day with her Thai mate and they are both now set on getting those poxy Apple watches ! 
> 
> Did make me a tad angry to be wasting hard earned cash on one of those gimmicky things ,, but she is paying for flight upgrades next year on the way to the Dominican Republic ,, so I suppose ,,,,,,,


Bought a Mac Mini a few years back and use that with a 32 inch and 22 inch display.    I do have my eyes on the MacBook Air as it is nice machine for travel.   Used one for  a bit last year when I was working back in the states and liked it.

----------


## Sumbitch

> I think you have your self a little confused
> 
> I recall that you said you have a SSHD - a hybrid - in your laptop already
> 
> swapping a hard drive is particularly easy - the harder bit is installing the operating system and the latest drivers


I thought I had a SSHD because that's what the ad said that the Thai salesman told me I was buying.  But when I checked disk drives under Device Manager it turns out it must be a SAMSUNG Spinpoint M8 ST1000LM024 (HN-M101MBB/EX2) 1TB 5400 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5" Internal Notebook Hard Drive Bare Drive. I found that out by googling "ST000LM024 HN-M101MBB ATA Device", which is the exact terminology in the Device Mgr. I guess you get what you pay for. As I understand it though, it's only about $100 USD to upgrade it to a 1TB SSHD. Your comments?

----------


## baldrick

for $200 USD get yourself a samsung evo 850 and an external 2.5inch USB 3 case
Buy Samsung 250GB 2.5" SSD 850 Evo Series (MZ-75E250B) - invadeit.co.th

then take the 1 TB out of the computer and put it in the case and put the SSD in your laptop

----------


## Dillinger

> Been thinking of getting rid of my dual processor MacBook that I bought in 2006





> Cant complain at that old beast mate 13 years of service ^



 :rofl:

----------


## Sumbitch

> for $200 USD get yourself a samsung evo 850 and an external 2.5inch USB 3 case


OK, that's easy enough.




> then take the 1 TB out of the computer and put it in the case and put the SSD in your laptop


What?

----------


## thailazer

> Originally Posted by thailazer
> 
> Been thinking of getting rid of my dual processor MacBook that I bought in 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But a very happy Mactard!  No help calls, no blue screens, no Windows 8,  no huge updates,  just things that work.

----------


## Sumbitch

> swapping a hard drive is particularly easy


 :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

go to youtube

and search " swap hard drive in <insert name and model here> "

you will be amazed at how simple it is

as I said the hard bit will be re - installing windows and drivers

----------


## Sumbitch

^ If i do the simple part, does that automatically mean I have to do the hard part or can I retreat?

----------


## baldrick

have a think about it

if you take your hard drive from your computer and put it in an external caddy
then put a fresh blank SSD in your computer

what is going to happen when you press the power button
a) the fans will whir and the laptop will levitate
b) the fans will whir and black helicopters will decend on your mud hut
c) the fans will whir and the screen will say - no operating system
d) the fans will whir and the screen will say - dear sir , I am the son of the late king goatfcuker from nigeria etc etc

----------


## thailazer

> ^ If i do the simple part, does that automatically mean I have to do the hard part or can I retreat?



On a Mac you can make bootable back up images on an external drive using SuperDuper.    Then when your hard disk dies,  you can boot off of your external drive just by holding down the option key and then select the external drive to start from.    Once it starts, you just slide the back up image to your new hard drive and you are done.   Even your desk top icons are right where they were before.  Very easy.

----------


## blue

> then take the 1 TB out of the computer and put it in the case and put the SSD in your laptop


understandable, but bad advice ,
The best thing to do is replace the hdd drive with a 500Gb SDD, and put the  spare 1TB drive  straight in a trash bin (a real one)  .

They are nothing but trouble and aggravation  , it's old technology, its like having an  vinyl record player inside a fast and shaky racing car.

Last  laptop I changed over was easy enough , the only hiccup was transferring the data to the sdd which  took 2 goes . First try failing after a couple of hours work.

----------


## Sumbitch

> as I said the hard bit will be re - installing windows and drivers


As I tried to imply, I won't do anything until I find out how to do that. Can you point me to a resource that gives me those specific instructions? 

I'm also curious what 1TB vs 250GB means on a practical level.

----------


## Sumbitch

> go to youtube
> 
> and search " swap hard drive in <insert name and model here> "
> 
> you will be amazed at how simple it is
> 
> as I said the hard bit will be re - installing windows and drivers


I did this (went to youtube) and found this vid: 



It appears to me that the hard bit you were talking about is the first step in the video, which is to back up your HDD to your SSD first. You have to buy the Samsung SSD and Samsung's Data Migration software first, find some kind of mechanical device to connect your SSD to your computer, backup your HDD to the SSD before swapping them out. Now the SSD contains the Windows 7 OS as well as all your data (76GB of the 250GB in my case. Does that include the Windows 7 OS?) Now you swap the HDD with the SSD. The HDD is the only driver I have other than a USB removable flash drive (for backups) and a CD/DVD player (the model is called "Plus DVD-RW DA8SSH ATA Device"). I also have an imaging device (Lenovo EasyCamera). Do I have to re-install either or both of those after the swap? I have a little experience installing an imaging device but not a disk drive.  Has the video and me got it right or am I confused again?

----------


## blue

As regards the migration software, if i remember right, I think it comes with the ssd, 
something like this from amazon.
All the programs i transferred worked ok.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-500G...SXZAB7RXBNSBZZ

''mechanical device to connect your SSD to your computer''

You can put the  SSD  into  a sata 2.5 portable  caddy/enclosure first to transfer windows etc over ,then swap the 2 drives around, and use the caddy with the old drive in as a back up device- a usb  3 version is probably best/ fastest. .
looks like this

----------


## Sumbitch

> as I said the hard bit will be re - installing windows and drivers


This comes from Samsung's Data Migration downloadable User Guide: 


> The Samsung Data Migration software is designed to help users quickly, easily,
> and safely migrate all of their data  including their current operating system,
> application software, and user data  from their existing storage device (e.g.
> HDD) to their new Samsung SSD.


this from (IMPORTED) Samsung 850 EVO SSD 500GB | Lazada.co.th 

this from Fix Lenovo Drivers Problems | Install Lenovo Driver Updates | Drivers.com

and this vid from youtube:

----------


## nigelandjan

Blimey ! hats off to you lads on here Baldy + bluey , you certainly know your stuff ! 

It would terrify the crap out of me doing such an operation , 

I remember years ago I followed ( easy ) instructions on how to repair a lawnmower 

I wonder how its getting on in that landfill now 30 odd years later  :Smile:

----------


## biff

Hi..if you did not want to mess around with drivers and all that..use Linux Mint 17 or Ubuntu..if you have dvd drive ..open it..load disc in..close ..reboot .hit F12 at start up for boot options..select boot from dvd drive or usb if use usb..
Linux does all the work for you..select timezone..language..keyboard..username password.
It works, its legal and free......down load from Distrowatch..

----------


## baldrick

forget data migration - not worth the time and effort - all your data will be accessible from the 1 TB drive in a USB enclosure anyway

did you get a windows CD/DVD ?  is your windows genuine or was it installed for you after you bought the laptop by some lads at the emporium

if you do not have a cd you will need to torrent a copy of win7 ultimate afterwards you will have an ISO file ( CD/DVD image )

then you will need an empty 8gig USB stick 

google "installing windows 7 with a usb drive"

you should also go to lenovo support and download the drivers for your laptop ( post the model if you need help finding the page )

it may take a little mucking around to set the BIOS to boot the USB - not sure about lenovo BIOS - but the answer will be just a google away

it is really no so hard , though if you have someone with some knowledge handy you may find it easier to pay them - just make sure you have taken out the 1 TB and replaced it with the SSD

----------


## Sumbitch

^ I don't know what to say so I've been putting it off.  Anyway, going to Nepal next week so will worry about this on my return (Apr. 15)  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

I got my hands on my asus ux303ln today

I bought it online here in Thai from invadeit and I found the service to be very good 

email queries were answered fully in english and the price was fully comparable to other online Thai sites who did not inspire confidence with their websites.

I would recommend invadeit from my experience with them

and my new laptop is excellent.

I will be changing the hybrid HD for an evo 840 I have and I have also ordered a 
mSATA Mini (Half Size) SATAIII (MO-300B Variation B)for which the ux03ln has a port available
http://www.amazon.com/Emperor-128GB-.../dp/B00BMV4B7O

I intend to install a linux ( either slax or a full slack ) and win8 as dual boot on the 128gig and also emulate win8 virtually on the linux install so I can mostly boot into linux for normal usage and boot into win 8 when I want to game

----------


## Chittychangchang

My new toy, still getting the hang of it.
The old antique vista died a death
http://cdn1.mos.techradar.futurecdn....166-650-80.JPG

----------


## Sumbitch

What do you use it for, mainly? (as with the Vista) BTW, what's the OS?

----------


## Chittychangchang

> What do you use it for, mainly? (as with the Vista) BTW, what's the OS?


ebay, research, social nothing to heavy. What's OS?

----------


## Sumbitch

> What's OS?


Operating system (e.g., Vista). I assume, if you bought a new computer, it's running Windows 8.1. if so, like apples and oranges, your old and new operating system, innit?

Sounds like internet surfing is your primary interest. That being the case, it's your internet provider (hence, internet speed) that will be of primary interest because download speed will immensely affect your enjoyment of the Internet. Use this link to determine your current internet speed: Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

What is the download speed (the upload speed is used to upload files, pix, videos, etc. Download speed is how fast your computer downloads web pages, applications, other data of interest that you want on your computer)?

----------


## Dillinger

^ your upload speed matters a lot when streaming video too

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by wjblaney
> 
> 
> What do you use it for, mainly? (as with the Vista) BTW, what's the OS?
> 
> 
> ebay, research, social nothing to heavy. What's OS?


Jesus, and I thought I was computer illiterate.

Sounds to me you should get a MacBook of some description or, possibly, an IPad.

----------


## Sumbitch

> your upload speed matters a lot when streaming video too


did not know that   :iagree:

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok so now I am in the market for a small 12" laptop .

Any recommendations appreciated thank you 

My needs are simple for this one 

It has to be light(ish) to carry round with me slender ( ish ) 

All its going to do is carry my portfolio of artwork and be able to upload via wifi 

Not too expensive please and the size is fairly critical

----------


## nidhogg

I just spent a while looking at new lap tops also.  Would like to upgrade.  Need a lightweight computer with a decent size screen that I can work on (writing mostly).

Was looking around at the Lenovo Yoga 2 pro, the dell XPS 13 and the quite fancied Asus Zenbook UX305 (fancied, as it runs in at 30K baht as opposed to the other two which clock in at 60K).

Now, the problem I have is that the memory on these (at least 2 out of the 3) is a 256 GB SSD.  Which I think is a solid state memory.

Now, I may be missing something, but my main work data folder (which has everything I need) runs (today) to  53.4GB.

So, this means that more than 20% of the memory would be gone just by loading my main work file onto the computer - that is before I load any other programs etc?

Or am I missing something blindingly obvious?

----------


## nigelandjan

Mabe our resident authoritarians on this will be back tomorrow

----------


## nidhogg

> Mabe our resident authoritarians on this will be back tomorrow


Indeed.  All too busy surfing goat porn maybe?

----------


## Looper

> google "installing windows 7 with a usb drive"


Here is the tool that loads the ISO onto the USB

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/down...-download-tool




> - not sure about lenovo BIOS -


There is a boot choice menu option [yes/no] in the bios. If it is set to yes (it is by default) then plug in the bootable USB and hit F12 as soon as the machine powers on to get a boot device choice menu.

----------


## Looper

> Ok so now I am in the market for a small 12" laptop .


Lenovos are milspec so you can usually safely buy one second hand (with a fresh windows install and 1 year's warranty).

X230 is about $550
X201 is about $250

Very rugged. Quite portable but not as light as a netbook.

----------


## Looper

> Now, the problem I have is that the memory on these (at least 2 out of the 3) is a 256 GB SSD. Which I think is a solid state memory.  Now, I may be missing something, but my main work data folder (which has everything I need) runs (today) to 53.4GB.  So, this means that more than 20% of the memory would be gone just by loading my main work file onto the computer - that is before I load any other programs etc?  Or am I missing something blindingly obvious?


SSDs are fast but still small at the affordable pricepoint.

You would normally store the OS and the program files on the SSD for speed. If there is space left then store your data too otherwise you would use a secondary HDD for data storage. Either in a built in second HDD bay inside the machine or else external USB.

SSDs will come down in price eventually but OS and software footprints will go up in size too.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> Now, the problem I have is that the memory on these (at least 2 out of the 3) is a 256 GB SSD. Which I think is a solid state memory. Now, I may be missing something, but my main work data folder (which has everything I need) runs (today) to 53.4GB. So, this means that more than 20% of the memory would be gone just by loading my main work file onto the computer - that is before I load any other programs etc? Or am I missing something blindingly obvious?
> 
> 
> SSDs are fast but still small at the affordable pricepoint.
> 
> You would normally store the OS and the program files on the SSD for speed. If there is space left then store your data too otherwise you would use a secondary HDD for data storage. Either in a built in second HDD bay inside the machine or else external USB.
> 
> SSDs will come down in price eventually but OS and software footprints will go up in size too.


Yeah, thanks.  basically where I was.  I don't want to rely on an external HDD, and i need the 50GB on the computer - that is not negotiable.

So, I am left with a clunky 1TB laptop, or a smaller one where I have to rely on the external.


OK.  Thanks.  Helpful.

----------


## baldrick

> Asus Zenbook UX305


I just purchased the UX303 - the 13.3 inch screen rather than the 15 inch ux305

the screen is matt , non touch 1080p

also the latest iteration of processor the haswell i7-5500U

mine came with a hybrid 500g drive ( 8 or 12 g flash with the rest spinning disk )

I took the HD out and replaced it with a 250gig evo 840 and the laptop also had a half size mSATA slot which I installed a 128gig flash drive ( 100 USD from amazon )

because all the USB is USB3 , I have no issue carrying around a 1 TB drive to hold all my goat porn and only copying it to the laptop when needed etc

if you are going to swap your drive you need to make a copy of your OS install first as you normally do not get a DVD with win 8 on it.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> Asus Zenbook UX305
> 
> 
> I just purchased the UX303 - the 13.3 inch screen rather than the 15 inch ux305
> 
> the screen is matt , non touch 1080p
> 
> ...


Care to run that past me in English?

Is it ok or not ?

----------


## baldrick

^ what are its specs ?

mine is great - but I see on many of the forums complaints about the version that was sold in some other countries with the 3200 touch screen - many complaints about colour bleed or something

----------


## Dillinger

> Care to run that past me in English?



He said the screen is not shiny and he carries Goat porn around in his jacket

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> Care to run that past me in English?
> 
> 
> 
> He said the screen is not shiny and he carries Goat porn around in his jacket


Thank you!  Finally an explanation I can understand.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks Loopy I have sourced an X210 with 160 SSD + 4 gig of ram 

wifi + 3G Windows 7 pro fresh install + licence etc 

12 months RTB warranty £130 

Bargain I reckon ,, cheers mate

----------


## Sumbitch

> forget data migration - not worth the time and effort - all your data will be accessible from the 1 TB drive in a USB enclosure anyway
> 
> did you get a windows CD/DVD ?  is your windows genuine or was it installed for you after you bought the laptop by some lads at the emporium
> 
> if you do not have a cd you will need to torrent a copy of win7 ultimate afterwards you will have an ISO file ( CD/DVD image )
> 
> then you will need an empty 8gig USB stick 
> 
> google "installing windows 7 with a usb drive"
> ...


OK, my Win 7 Professional is genuine but did not come with a CD/DVD. Just to be sure of these steps: 1) download a torrent of Win 7 (Ultimate or Professional?) as an ISO image, which I will copy to an 8 GB USB stick 2) Windows has a USB/DVD Download Tool to install the ISO image on my new SSD after I have swapped out the 1 TB HD 3) not clear where to download Lenovo's drivers to and how to install them on the new SSD. Wouldn't they be on the Win 7 ISO?  4) swap the drives. I found a youtube video that seems to correctly describe how to swap the HD with the SSD. I don't want to update the ram, just swap my HD for an SSD:




About which SSD to buy, I found this to be interesting: Sandisk could make HDDs obsolete with newer, cheaper SSDs | Digital Trends




> According to a recently released spec sheet, the Z400s will come in available storage flavors of 32GB, 64GB, 128GB and 256GB. The drives will be available as M.2 or 2.5-inch SATA and will supposedly offer sequential read/write speeds of 549 megabytes per second and 330MB/s, respectively. 
> 
> .......Unfortunately, SanDisk is being tight-lipped about exactly how much the Z400s will cost or when it will be released. Were skeptical that the company will be able to exactly match mechanical disk prices, but if they even come close itll be a big step forward for SSD affordability.

----------


## baldrick

> 3) not clear where to download Lenovo's driver


what is the exact model number

----------


## Looper

> Thanks Loopy I have sourced an X210 with 160 SSD + 4 gig of ram 
> 
> wifi + 3G Windows 7 pro fresh install + licence etc 
> 
> 12 months RTB warranty £130 
> 
> Bargain I reckon ,, cheers mate


Sounds good Nige.

I guess you mean X201?

I don't there ever was an X210

I think the X220 succeeded the X201, then there was X230 and X240 is current model I think.




> not clear where to download Lenovo's drivers


The drivers might download automatically when you connect to internet using basic windows drivers for the first boot.

----------


## Sumbitch

> what is the exact model number


The model number is Z50-70 20354 and the download page is Laptops and netbooks :: Lenovo Z Series laptops :: Lenovo Z50 70 - Lenovo Support (TH)

----------


## baldrick

download everything related to the OS you wish to install - win 7 64bit - and copy each one to the memory stick you wish to install the OS from ( they are self extracting exe files so very straightforward )

with the BIOS update - if you have a working operating system on the laptop now - download and run it first - the readme says 




> Installing the package
> 1. Windows
>   Run 9bcn31ww.exe (With admin authority)

----------


## Sumbitch

> with the BIOS update - if you have a working operating system on the laptop now - download and run it first - the readme says 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installing the package
> 1. Windows
>   Run 9bcn31ww.exe (With admin authority)


This is fvckin' with my mind. Run it first before what? Swapping my drives?

----------


## baldrick

are you using your lenovo now ?

download the bios update - 9bcn31ww.exe and the README.txt

read the txt and then run the exe as administrator - 5 Ways to Run Programs as Administrator in Windows 7 & Windows 8

----------


## Sumbitch

OK, so it's a test run, EH?

----------


## baldrick

no it is a BIOS update - released on the 15th of march

you need to do a bit more googling and reading - hand holding through basics that are covered across the web becomes irritating 

HTG Explains: Do You Need to Update Your Computer?s BIOS?

----------


## Sumbitch

Understand.

----------


## Sumbitch

> The drivers might download automatically when you connect to internet using basic windows drivers for the first boot.


That would be nice. Thanks.

----------


## nidhogg

> I just spent a while looking at new lap tops also.  Would like to upgrade.  Need a lightweight computer with a decent size screen that I can work on (writing mostly).
> 
> Was looking around at the Lenovo Yoga 2 pro, the dell XPS 13 and the quite fancied Asus Zenbook UX305 (fancied, as it runs in at 30K baht as opposed to the other two which clock in at 60K).
> 
> Now, the problem I have is that the memory on these (at least 2 out of the 3) is a 256 GB SSD.  Which I think is a solid state memory.
> 
> Now, I may be missing something, but my main work data folder (which has everything I need) runs (today) to  53.4GB.
> 
> So, this means that more than 20% of the memory would be gone just by loading my main work file onto the computer - that is before I load any other programs etc?
> ...


Went with the dell XPS 13.  Nice.  1.1Kg.  As always takes a while to get it set up how I want it, but seems to be sweet.  Will suit me down to the ground I think.

----------


## baldrick

> Went with the dell XPS 13


I was looking at that before I went with the asus 

but the shiny screen was a no - the reflecting screen on my previous xps14 was irritating

3200 x ?? screen added to the cost for no real return

no discrete graphics card

the new dell xps 13 has recieved great reviews  , but I would recommend the asus I have even though it required a small amount of modification from stock - replaced the hybrid drive for an SSD and added a 128g sata3 half size mPCIe card ( $100 from amazon )

----------


## Sumbitch

> the new dell xps 13 has recieved great reviews , but I would recommend the asus I have even though it required a small amount of modification from stock - replaced the hybrid drive for an SSD and added a 128g sata3 half size mPCIe card ( $100 from amazon )


Price, (Sandisk?) and size of SSD, pls?

----------


## baldrick

the samsung evo 850 is what I would recommend

but if you want the  full rundown from the testbenches

Best SSDs of 2015 - Solid State Drive Comparison Charts

----------


## Troy

I was having a look at some small form factor PCs and they are getting better and better at packing a lot of power into a small space. However, I am not sure about getting them through hand luggage for air travel, as in without display or power supply. Does anyone know?

----------


## Dillinger

> I am not sure about getting them through hand luggage for air travel, as in without display or power supply. Does anyone know?


so long ss you dont look like Tim Howard

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> Went with the dell XPS 13
> 
> 
> I was looking at that before I went with the asus 
> 
> but the shiny screen was a no - the reflecting screen on my previous xps14 was irritating
> 
> ...


 
I was halfway to getting the asus, looked nice, and was cheaper.  but I really like the way the xps has a thin screen "bevel" (thats probably not the right word, but there is almost no "rim" to the screen, making the computer smaller for the same screen size).  

Plus, honestly, I am not a computer guy, just wanted something light for travel that I can work on.  no games or other stuff, just fast, light and can do the job.  Seems ok so far.

----------


## Sumbitch

> the samsung evo 850 is what I would recommend


If I'm not mistaken, the evo 850 500MG is about 3.5 times more expensive than the Seagate Internal Hard Drive 500GB SATA-III 7200rpm Cache 16MB (ST500DM002). I make that comparison b/c Sandisk promises the Z400 SSDs will be comparable in price to HDDs. Question: is my comparison valid, obviously other than the Seagate is an HDD and the Samsung is an SSD and Sandisk is whole other line of products?

Sorry to bore you but you won't get around to it until you feel like it. Where'd you buy the Evo?  :Thankyou:

----------


## Troy

^ Seagate reliability figures are not too hot...if you opt for a HDD then go for Hitachi....

----------


## baldrick

I have an evo 840 250gig in my laptop now - I purchased it from panthip a year ago

if I was to purchase a SSD right now I would get someone to bring me one from the US at 170 USD for the evo 850 500gig

the SSD is less power consumption , higher speed , lighter weight but more per gig than a spinning drive

the speed and power consumption make them worth while if you are using in a laptop that is away from a power source.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Recently, I purchased a Lenovo with 100TB HD.


Something tells me you didn't....

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> the samsung evo 850 is what I would recommend
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the evo 850 500MG is about 3.5 times more expensive than the Seagate Internal Hard Drive 500GB SATA-III 7200rpm Cache 16MB (ST500DM002). I make that comparison b/c Sandisk promises the Z400 SSDs will be comparable in price to HDDs. Question: is my comparison valid, obviously other than the Seagate is an HDD and the Samsung is an SSD and Sandisk is whole other line of products?
> 
> Sorry to bore you but you won't get around to it until you feel like it. Where'd you buy the Evo?


If you want different options, try here:

SSD, mSATA, 3D Scanners, Compact Flash, SDHC, SD, USB Drives and more | My Digital Discount

I've used them several times and they ship to the sandpit, so I'd imagine they'd ship to Thailand.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Slip
> ...


That's more like it. If there were 100TB drives I'd buy a couple.

Too many hard disks floating around my house.

 :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> Too many hard disks floating


something tells me they are not  :Smile: 

or have you got the ones with extra helium

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Too many hard disks floating
> 
> 
> something tells me they are not 
> 
> or have you got the ones with extra helium


My but you're in a bitchy mood.

 :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

> If you want different options, try here:
> 
> SSD, mSATA, 3D Scanners, Compact Flash, SDHC, SD, USB Drives and more | My Digital Discount
> 
> I've used them several times and they ship to the sandpit, so I'd imagine they'd ship to Thailand.


seriously, many greens. 




> My but you're in a bitchy mood.


My, my. just as well (i had thought he might explain what he thought was the diff between the evo 850 and the possible sandisk z400. Maybe he regrets not waiting for the z400s to hit the market?)

----------


## Sumbitch

> Seagate reliability figures are not too hot...if you opt for a HDD then go for Hitachi....


No, not opting for that piece of shit. My new comp. (lenovo z50-70) came with the aforementioned 1TB seagate something or other HDD. I've been constantly annoying baldrick, whom, IMNSFHO, is the smartest geek on the forum, about how to replace it with an SSD, which one, etc., etc., etc.




> I have an evo 840 250gig in my laptop now - I purchased it from panthip a year ago


Ok, from the shop, eh? well, we got the same shop somewere's in CNX. 




> if I was to purchase a SSD right now I would get someone to bring me one from the US at 170 USD for the evo 850 500gig


Sane price as Amazon but they won't ship I know, those MFs. But if you was to purchase right now, why not wait for for the Sandisk z400s?  :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> why not wait for for the Sandisk z400s?


because




> SanDisk is offering the Z400s in capacities from 32GB to 256GB


and I doubt I will buy less than 500gig next time I buy an SSD

also how long will you be waiting until this sandisk unit is on the shelf ?

----------


## Sumbitch

> and I doubt I will buy less than 500gig next time I buy an SSD
> 
> also how long will you be waiting until this sandisk unit is on the shelf ?


just as I thought )um, I didn't know the z400s wouldn't be larger than 256 mg(. 

So you knew the Samsung 850 EVO 500GB comes in at $172 USD (at Amazon, according to toms hardware)?

----------


## baldrick

> So you knew the Samsung 850 EVO 500GB comes in at $172 USD (at Amazon, according to toms hardware)?


I did read the page before I posted the link

I was actually surprised at the price - I thought they were north of 200$
170 is very good value for a 500gig SSD - I would bet that you pay more for one pre installed in any ultrabook you might buy from an OEM

----------


## Sumbitch

^Man, I can't drive to California so I guess it's Lazada, eh? (don't trust no panthips)

----------


## baldrick

looks like the 170$ was a mistake

Best SSDs of 2015 - Solid State Drive Comparison Charts

shows 270$ now

----------


## harrybarracuda

You can get a 4TB Seagate SSHD for $155.

----------


## Sumbitch

Well, I've bookmarked Tom's damn web site and will get an update every month for awhile before deciding.

----------


## baldrick

choosing your hard drives



When will your hard drive fail? | ITworld

----------


## Stinky

I've had two Seagate 1T drives fail in just over a year, won't be buying that shite again.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Seagate took over Samsung's HDD business in 2011. Wonder if that's a factor?

----------


## baldrick

> won't be buying that shite again.


HGST ( ex Hitachi ) seems to be the choice




> Wonder if that's a factor?


a lot of opinion points toward the flooding in Thailand and seagate moving production to china

----------


## Sumbitch

Wow (pardon the whoosh, i.e. repetitive factor). So this is only about HDDs, right? Am I correct in assuming you're all the better off swapping out your HDD for an SSD a.s.a.p? And what kind of black mark does this put on all of Seagate's and Samsung's other drives? (btw, should I lump the two together?) The next logical question is: after the swap, presumably you will retain your HDD for most of your storage requirements. Is this external drive as likely to crash as it would have been internally?

----------


## baldrick

> Is this external drive as likely to crash as it would have been internally?


yes - and always remember , a backup means having 2 copies of your precious

it des not matter if it is floppy disk , spinning hard drive , solid state storage or punchcard

----------


## Sumbitch

> yes - and always remember , a backup means having 2 copies of your precious
> 
> it des not matter if it is floppy disk , spinning hard drive , solid state storage or punchcard


So true.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by wjblaney
> 
> Is this external drive as likely to crash as it would have been internally?
> 
> 
> yes - and always remember , a backup means having 2 copies of your precious
> 
> it des not matter if it is floppy disk , spinning hard drive , solid state storage or punchcard



After losing a lifetime of photos when two seperate computers crashed I'd  recomend also backing up  online  somewhere or a third copy on a memory stick.

----------


## baldrick

> I'd recomend also backing up online somewhere


MEGA vs Google Drive vs Dropbox vs SkyDrive vs SugarSync & More




> We increasingly store all types of important data in the cloud rather than on hard disks. Most of us now rely on fast broadband and mobile broadband, so cloud computing is getting stronger by day. This is being facilitated by price wars and continuous upgrading of various cloud storage services. Since we last updated this article, cloud storage devices have evolved and given way to new features, so it’s definitely time to revisit it now.

----------


## Sumbitch

> After losing a lifetime of photos when two seperate computers crashed I'd recomend also backing up online somewhere or a third copy on a memory stick.


I used to panic (I have rarely put much attention into backups but as I recently bought a new computer I did manage to back up the old before, guess what? The fookin' power input on the old broke somehow so that I cannot recharge or use the power pack. Hence, it's as good as it ever was but can't be used. And it was one of the most recent Sony Vaios--bought in 2010--which is no longer even owned by Sony. Hey, I might as well ask what to do about it, EH? No, no, no. I take that back: i know where Computer Plaza is. A pretty good shop there built---sort of---my new) when thinking about my lack of backup protection. Now it's weekly on an external HD (duh, I even have the OS image on a CD/DVD). I think I could restore everything I need on a brand new blank drive now. Now is sooner than later as I am aiming for a SSD swap. So, BD (heh, heh, maybe he won't recognize the call out) should I re-aim any details of that target b/c of these fuck-up companies?

I been getting emails from MS saying that if I signed up now (I did) I will get a free update to Windows 10 (currently using win 7) when it's available. Prolly beta, eh? Is that newsworthy?  :Popworm:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> After losing a lifetime of photos when two seperate computers crashed I'd recomend also backing up online somewhere or a third copy on a memory stick.
> 
> 
> I used to panic (I have rarely put much attention into backups but as I recently bought a new computer I did manage to back up the old before, guess what? The fookin' power input on the old broke somehow so that I cannot recharge or use the power pack. Hence, it's as good as it ever was but can't be used. And it was one of the most recent Sony Vaios--bought in 2010--which is no longer even owned by Sony. Hey, I might as well ask what to do about it, EH? No, no, no. I take that back: i know where Computer Plaza is. A pretty good shop there built---sort of---my new) when thinking about my lack of backup protection. Now it's weekly on an external HD (duh, I even have the OS image on a CD/DVD). I think I could restore everything I need on a brand new blank drive now. Now is sooner than later as I am aiming for a SSD swap. So, BD (heh, heh, maybe he won't recognize the call out) should I re-aim any details of that target b/c of these fuck-up companies?
> 
> I been getting emails from MS saying that if I signed up now (I did) I will get a free update to Windows 10 (currently using win 7) when it's available. Prolly beta, eh? Is that newsworthy?


No, it's not an upgrade to a beta but the finished item.

This is probably to lock you in for when they start charging an annual license, i.e. you get the first year free.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> After losing a lifetime of photos when two seperate computers crashed I'd recomend also backing up online somewhere or a third copy on a memory stick.
> 
> 
> I used to panic (I have rarely put much attention into backups but as I recently bought a new computer I did manage to back up the old before, guess what? The fookin' power input on the old broke somehow so that I cannot recharge or use the power pack. Hence, it's as good as it ever was but can't be used. And it was one of the most recent Sony Vaios--bought in 2010--which is no longer even owned by Sony. Hey, I might as well ask what to do about it, EH? No, no, no. I take that back: i know where Computer Plaza is. A pretty good shop there built---sort of---my new) when thinking about my lack of backup protection. Now it's weekly on an external HD (duh, I even have the OS image on a CD/DVD). I think I could restore everything I need on a brand new blank drive now. Now is sooner than later as I am aiming for a SSD swap. So, BD (heh, heh, maybe he won't recognize the call out) should I re-aim any details of that target b/c of these fuck-up companies?
> 
> I been getting emails from MS saying that if I signed up now (I did) I will get a free update to Windows 10 (currently using win 7) when it's available. Prolly beta, eh? Is that newsworthy?


What I've started doing is is playing one cloud off of another, at the moment I'm backing up to Mega, if they want to charge me at the end of the year I'll switch to another cloud, I reckon here's enough of them springing up that I'll never have to pay. Yes I really am that tight lol.

----------


## Sumbitch

> No, it's not an upgrade to a beta but the finished item.
> 
> This is probably to lock you in for when they start charging an annual license, i.e. you get the first year free.


Who's going to do the beta test? Don't they always let customers go out on the limb before they go live?

----------


## baldrick

^ read the win10 thread in the computer subforum

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/15...d-offered.html (WINDOWS 10, free download offered.)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> No, it's not an upgrade to a beta but the finished item.
> 
> This is probably to lock you in for when they start charging an annual license, i.e. you get the first year free.
> 
> 
> Who's going to do the beta test? Don't they always let customers go out on the limb before they go live?


Download Windows 10 Insider Preview ISO - Microsoft Windows

----------


## Sumbitch

^ no, thanks. Nobody's taking my media center away.

----------


## Stinky

^ VLC?

https://www.videolan.org/vlc/downloa...ows.en_GB.html

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ no, thanks. Nobody's taking my media center away.


How quaint.

----------


## Sumbitch

> How quaint.


Ha, ha, Harry. Just what's that supposed to mean?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> How quaint.
> 
> 
> Ha, ha, Harry. Just what's that supposed to mean?


quaint
_kwānt_
adjective
attractively unusual or old-fashioned.

----------


## Sumbitch

> quaint
> kwānt
> adjective
> attractively unusual or old-fashioned.


Right. Not the definition of 'quaint' but why you used that word in reference to my preference.

----------


## baldrick

> but why you used that word in reference to my preference





> old-fashioned.





> media center


apart from it being an old edition of an operating system , just why anyone used it is bewildering 




> the "Media Center" edition (designed for home theater PCs, with an emphasis on support for DVD playback, TV tuner cards, DVR functionality, and remote controls),


whatever the fcuk that marketing speak means

upgrade to windows 7 at least

----------


## harrybarracuda

Try Plex

----------


## Sumbitch

> Try Plex


Thx for the link but it's been my experience that MS will trump any competition, e.g., Realplayer, Phillips songbird, whether or not the competition is truly better, with the possible exception of browsers. So the ideal solution would be to download a freeware OS first, which I'm just too lazy to bother wit. So why should I expect anything different with a download of Plex? Thus, it'll just be more clutter and as someone on this forum once said: "If it ain't broke, why fix it?".

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Try Plex
> 
> 
> Thx for the link but it's been my experience that MS will trump any competition, e.g., Realplayer, Phillips songbird, whether or not the competition is truly better, with the possible exception of browsers. So the ideal solution would be to download a freeware OS first, which I'm just too lazy to bother wit. So why should I expect anything different with a download of Plex? Thus, it'll just be more clutter and as someone on this forum once said: "If it ain't broke, why fix it?".


If you're comparing Plex with Realplayer, you really don't know what you are talking about.

Carry on wjblaneyosaurus

(Or install it, try it out, and if you don't like it uninstall it).

 :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

> If you're comparing Plex with Realplayer, you really don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Carry on wjblaneyosaurus
> 
> (Or install it, try it out, and if you don't like it uninstall it).


Really? Always willing to admit when I'm wrong. I'll give it a shot.

----------


## Perota

> Try Plex


or KODI

Plex vs Kodi - The Ultimate Comparison Guide for Beginners

----------


## Sumbitch

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Try Plex
> 
> 
> or KODI
> 
> Plex vs Kodi - The Ultimate Comparison Guide for Beginners


Thank you.

----------


## harrybarracuda

With Kodi you have the added advantage of an abundance of free tv and movies.

----------


## Perota

I don't know if there are enough Kodi users here to justify a dedicated thread but anyway for people interested here is a beginner guide :


http://kodi.wiki/view/Quick_start_guide

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I don't know if there are enough Kodi users here to justify a dedicated thread but anyway for people interested here is a beginner guide :
> 
> 
> Quick start guide - Kodi


Or just use TVMC which will build you a reasonable install to play with out of the box.

TVMC for Windows

----------


## Sumbitch

I really hate to admit I'm wrong.

----------


## baldrick

Samsung Releases 2 TB Models For 850 Pro and 850 EVO

800 USD for a 2TB Sumsung EVO 850 - that is nearly palatable

wonder if that price will drop again after november

----------


## Sumbitch

*Samsung 2TB 850 EVO and EVO PRO SSDs release date arrives*


2TB 850 EVO and EVO PRO SSDs (Samsung)

Samsung’s smartphone sales may not be living up to expectations these days, but the company is still a powerhouse for cutting-edge technology. If you want further proof of this, consider that Samsung this week became the first company in the world to offer consumer solid-state drives that come with a whopping 2TB of storage.

Samsung on Monday took the wraps off new 2TB versions of its 850 PRO and 850 EVO SSDs that double the maximum amount of storage available on earlier versions of those products. Even though the new SSDs offer twice the storage of the 1TB models, they have the same physical dimensions and come in a case that’s just 2.5 millimeters thin.

The 850 PRO has 550MBps / 520MBps sequential read/write rates, along with up to 100,000 random I/Os per second (IOPS). The 850 EVO is slightly less powerful, with 540MBps / 520MBps sequential read/write rates and up to 90,000 random IOPS.

As you’d expect with such high-end tech, these SSDs are expensive: The 2TB PRO model will cost $999.99 while the 2TB EVO will cost $799.99. We expect that prices for 2TB SSDs will go down once more competitors enter the market, however. Both SSDs are available right now in 50 different countries.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Just to confuse you even more....

Thinking of adding an SSD for SUPREME speed? Read this ? The Register

----------


## can123

> I really hate to admit I'm wrong.



I am never wrong so I have no need to admit anything  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

nice lenovo for anyone in the market for a portable laptop - but I am still very happy with my ux303ln asus with the 1080 IPS matt screen

it sounds like the TN panel lets this machine down a little




> The U41-70 makes an impression of a powerful, overall balanced laptop  void of bells and whistles. The up-to-date CPU-GPU combination in the  spec sheet already points to that. If it were not for some minor  drawbacks that will have to be accepted: The screen is at most mediocre  in terms of brightness and reproduction quality. Also, the ultrabook's  battery life is slightly disappointing. Thus, the user should always  check if it is not possible to dim the screen or disable Wi-Fi when on  the move.


Lenovo U41-70 Notebook Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

----------


## Boon Mee

YET ANOTHER REASON NEVER TO BUY A LENOVO COMPUTER:

 The company abused the Windows installers anti-theft mechanism, which reads the firmware for executables at install-time, embedding a ton of crappy, insecure shovelware that would be added to your computer every time you reinstalled the OS.

Lenovo preloaded laptops with reformat-resistant perpetual crapware - Boing Boing

Never heard many good things about Lenovos...

----------


## baldrick

a better link

http://arstechnica.com/information-t...tent-crapware/



and yes lenovo has produced a second fail - not to be trusted again - added to acer and sony

----------


## Sumbitch

> for $200 USD get yourself a samsung evo 850 and an external 2.5inch USB 3 case


Still of this opinion?

Buy Samsung 250GB 2.5" SSD 850 Evo Series (MZ-75E250B) - invadeit.co.th

invadeIT - external 2 5inch usb 3 case

Total price for the two is now about $175.

----------


## baldrick

if you can afford it  - you will have a faster computer

also before you do any swap you need to look to see if you have your windows key on a sticker or you will have to use a utility to retrieve it from the BIOS

----------


## Sumbitch

I checked and have the sticker. But it's impossible to tell the Bs from the 8s. I'll have to get a magnifying glass. I take it the key is necessary when reinstalling the OS from the DVD?

----------


## Dillinger

Will it really justify the cost if your PC starts up 10 or 20 seconds quicker aNd processes a webpage a second quicker WJ.?

I used to work with a load of people like you.  When the bell went and work finished, 
they'd all be sprinting like lunatics to get to their cars. 

Ask any of them what  they're doing when they get home.... "Erm I dunno"

----------


## Dillinger

If your brain worked like a super computer, like mine WJ :Smile:  then I'd say do it ,get that extra speed. 

To be brutally honest WJ, after glossing over your latest input "how to make a thread title Bold";
your grey matter seems more like what they used in a Vic 20.  :Smile: 

If I were you I'd be asking for advice on how to get the machine you currently have to "whoa the fuck up"

----------


## Sumbitch

Baldrick. I want to know which SSD _you_ would buy now.Tom's Hardware, Publish date Nov. 8, 2015: Best SSDs of 2015 - Solid State Drive Comparison Charts

----------


## baldrick

evo 850

in whatever size you want

----------


## Sumbitch

OK, you've vacillated re: size. Please choose for yourself.

----------


## baldrick

a nibble is more than enough data space for you to store

on my laptop I have a 128gig emperor half size mPciE on which I have win7/mint and a evo 256g for programs and data

everything else is on a 1TB USB 3 external drive

you should buy what you need

----------


## Sumbitch

What store did you buy it at? Invade IT online has good availability and price: 500 GB 7790 THB, 120 GB 2790 THB, 256 GB 4350 THB, all better than the Amazon quotes. But Invade IT ships from overseas. Laxada.co.th doesn't have a good enough variety.

To review the installation:
1) completely backup all files
2) remove HD
3) insert HD into external case? Name of what to buy and process to install case to hold HD? (listen, i can find on youtube: just say "see youtube")
4) To install Windows 7 using the Custom option and formatting the hard disk
Turn on your computer so that Windows starts normally, insert the Windows 7 installation disc or USB flash drive, and then shut down your computer.
Restart your computer.
Press any key when prompted, and then follow the instructions that appear.

I have the Professional 7 installation DVD

Skip any or all these steps, if waste of your time and tell me the one thing I may be lucky to know or remember or is very important.

Chill... :Smile:

----------


## blue

500 GB probably best value , 1000GB ones are attractive but still a little expensive.

I have a 250, from when they were a lot more expensive .
I never have enough room on it , I'm always pissing about tidying it up, and 
still my lovely  FLAC vinyl and SACD fatties  wont  all fit on it..

----------


## blue

its a few  years since i did mine ,
 I bought a SSD and an external case 
put the SSD in the case plugged it in vis USb,  transferred windows 7 and my programs, files  etc files   from my computer to the SSD.
then I  opened up the Laptop took out the old hard drive and took out the SSD from the case  and swapped them around.
then booted up from the SSD.

Guess a fresh install, if you have the Windows cd, would be a cleaner way to do it , but i had so many programs , that i would have to resteal and install ..

----------


## FlyFree

> If your brain worked like a super computer, like mine WJ then I'd say do it ,get that extra speed. 
> 
> To be brutally honest WJ, after glossing over your latest input "how to make a thread title Bold";
> your grey matter seems more like what they used in a Vic 20. 
> 
> If I were you I'd be asking for advice on how to get the machine you currently have to "whoa the fuck up"


Very insightful post there Dilly me boy. Call me pretty perplexed. An extremely rare sober moment?? 

I consider myself fortunate to have sort of witnessed it.

----------


## baldrick

for you levono users - uninstall the solution centre blaotware




> Lenovo was recently alerted by a cyber-security threat intelligence  partner and US-CERT to a vulnerability report concerning its Lenovo  Solution Center (LSC) application. We are urgently assessing the  vulnerability report and will provide an update and applicable fixes as  rapidly as possible. Additional information and updates will be posted  to this security advisory page as they become available.
> *Mitigation Strategy for Customers (what you should do to protect yourself):*  To remove the potential risk posed by this vulnerability, users can  uninstall the Lenovo Solution Center application using the add / remove  programs function.


https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/pro...urity/len_4326

----------


## Bettyboo

> a Vic 20


Dear Boli, 

Would it surprise you to learn that I'm a Vic20 fan?



Sincerely yours,

Bettyboo

----------


## lom

> But Invade IT ships from overseas.


No, they are located in Hua Hin and ships from there.

----------


## baldrick

> Would it surprise you to learn that I'm a Vic20 fan?


yes - I had you pegged as an apple IIe wanker

----------


## Bettyboo

Vic 20 is where it's at.

----------


## Dragonfly

there is vic20 simulator that run on Windows

a lot of fun,

also the Apple IIe emulation, great fun

----------


## Sumbitch

> No, they are located in Hua Hin and ships from there.


I want a Samsung EVO 850 SSD and a little pop-up says it ships from overseas.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

no popup that I can see on this page - email them - I have always had a quick response

Buy Samsung 250GB 2.5" SSD 850 Evo Series (MZ-75E250BW) - invadeit.co.th

----------


## Sumbitch

> for you levono users - uninstall the solution centre blaotware


Thanks for your advice but I'm confused.  :Question:  I assume by add / remove the article is actually referring to the Control Panel option uninstall a program? When I list those programs, I find two by Lenovo: 1) Windows Driver Package 2) Energy Management. So to be on the safe side I did two searches of my C: drive using "solution" and "lenovo". Again there were no clues leading me to believe an application exists on my computer called Lenovo Solution Center.

The article doesn't mention this possibility so I'm asking the head techie.  :durh:

----------


## baldrick

if it is not there then you don't have to remove it - seems the logical choice

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by lom
> 
> No, they are located in Hua Hin and ships from there.
> 
> 
> I want a Samsung EVO 850 SSD and a little pop-up says it ships from overseas.


Which SSD size?
I bought the EVO 512GB from them a year ago , 9990 baht then 7790 baht now, and got it after two days. Shipped from Hua Hin.

----------


## Sumbitch

> Which SSD size?


2.5" Sata

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by lom
> 
> Which SSD size?
> 
> 
> 2.5" Sata


I had completely forgotten why I stopped answering computer end-user questions.
Thanks for reminding me!

----------


## baldrick

> I had completely forgotten why I stopped answering computer end-user questions.


yes - I stopped fixing computers for years because of how painful people were with them

apart from they look at what you do and think it is easy , then they go and fcuk them in 30 minutes 

I now like to let them in on my "secret " - fcking google it and read and read and read and read and read and read  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> yes - I stopped fixing computers for years because of how painful people were with them  apart from they look at what you do and think it is easy , then they go and fcuk them in 30 minutes


indeed, I told you guys ages ago you are dealing with retards, and they think they know better !!!

like uprading to Win8 or Win10 or enabling Windows Update  :rofl: 

Harry is one of them btw  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> yes - I stopped fixing computers for years because of how painful people were with them  apart from they look at what you do and think it is easy , then they go and fcuk them in 30 minutes
> 
> 
> indeed, I told you guys ages ago you are dealing with retards, and they think they know better !!!
> 
> like uprading to Win8 or Win10 or enabling Windows Update 
> 
> Harry is one of them btw


Well even a retard knows better than you Butters. A retard would know how to plug a modem in with fucking about with the registry.

 :rofl:

----------


## Sumbitch

> forget data migration - not worth the time and effort - all your data will be accessible from the 1 TB drive in a USB enclosure anyway
> 
> did you get a windows CD/DVD ?  is your windows genuine or was it installed for you after you bought the laptop by some lads at the emporium
> 
> if you do not have a cd you will need to torrent a copy of win7 ultimate afterwards you will have an ISO file ( CD/DVD image )
> 
> then you will need an empty 8gig USB stick 
> 
> google "installing windows 7 with a usb drive"
> ...


Pulled the trigger on a Samsung Evo 850 500 gb SSD for 8300 THB and a 2.5" SATA 3.0 enclosure for the HDD. I have a Microsoft installation DVD for Win 7 so did a full computer backup of the HDD and then just took it to the shop. They charged 400 for the enclosure and the installation and another 300 for Microsoft Office. Total: 9000

I watched the process and FFS I'm glad as fook I personally didn't take responsibility for the installation.  ::spin:: 

In a day and half I have a real fucking winning box.  :Fing02:

----------


## blue

well done 
you'll  never forget your first SDD

----------


## Sumbitch

Still running sweet but I have a problem (I also had it when I had the HDD). Sometimes while typing, I think I must be barely swiping the touch pad b/c, suddenly, the new text starts appearing wherever the touch pad pointing arrow was at, apparently. Needless to say, I don't notice it right away b/c I'm usually looking down at the key pad (being a hunt and peck typist.) Anybody familiar with this problem? It's easy to find victims of this disease on the Net and I downloaded a program called Touchfreeze, which is supposed to turn off the touchpad whenever you start typing. Doesn't seem to be working as promised. It's worst in Gmail. This morning it was driving me crazy on a couple of emails I was working on but, on this post, it hasn't happened yet (so maybe touchfreeze works except on google).  :Sadwavey:

----------


## baldrick

I decided to spend 1k USD on basically a new desktop - my old one is 6+ years old - lga775 - with just more ram , SSD and newish video card and struggles a little with 1080p games at reasonable detail ( fallout 4 )

I also have an R7 260x video card in my current system and though it is  nearly 2 years old I think it is good enough to keep for now so I did  not purchase a new card - maybe in 6 or 12 months time

so I went to invadeIT as I have found them to be reasonably priced and good service - is worth the few extra baht

I wanted min-ITX - just a small box

I started with a mini-ITX mobo - which has most stuff onboard and the added plus of a 4 lane nvme m.2 slot , though I did not get the samsung 950 m.2 becasue as far as I can tell even though its RW speed is phenomenal , in real world usage at the moment an 850 is quite close and for the price you get double the space with the 850 - but I have the m.2 slot and can add a m.2 drive later when things seem more appropiate.




Buy MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC LGA1151 / Z170 / 2 x DDR4 / 4 x SATA 6Gbs / 1 x M.2 / WiFi / mini ITX - invadeit.co.th

and the i5-6600k - I decided the difference in price was not worth the i7



Buy Intel Core i5-6600K Skylake Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.90 GHz) (BX80662I56600K) - invadeit.co.th

and 16 gig of DDR4



Buy Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 3200MHz DDR4 Non-ECC DIMM CL16 (2x8GB) Black (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) - invadeit.co.th

and a liquid cooler heatsink with 120mm fan for the CPU



Buy Cooler Master Seidon 120V Closed System Liquid CPU Cooler (RL-S12V-24PK-R1) - invadeit.co.th

a new PSU



Buy Cooler Master G550M 550W Modular Power Supply 80 PLUS Bronze (RS550-AMAAB1-EU) - invadeit.co.th

and a miniITX case - I went for the slightly longer version as it will fit the longer video card when I want to upgrade



Buy Cooler Master Elite 130 Mini-ITX Computer Case (RC-130-KKN1) - invadeit.co.th

and a samsung 850 sata6 SSD



Buy Samsung 500GB 2.5" SSD 850 Evo Series (MZ-75E500BW) - invadeit.co.th

this sub forum needed sprucing up with a bit of nerd porn  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Impressive.

----------


## Troy

Did thegent get a mac? Which one, is it still working and is he happy with it?

I am thinking of a macbook pro 15" .... to replace my dell. The HP running Ubuntu is fine as a workhorse but no support for Nikon is too big a limitation.

So I am going to convert to a mac as well

----------


## hazz

Ive had one for about 2.5 years.

Observations: 
I can get a full day out of the battery doing normal stuff. hammering the cpu hammers the battery.
the battery capacity has dropped by 10%
the power cable has fraid to the point i need to replace the cable.

Its a much better desktop than linux


the previous mac fell apart spectacually over a period of 2 weeks after past its 5th birthday. Something thats never happened to any of my lenovo/ibm's

----------


## Bettyboo

TD is turning into poof...

----------


## baldrick

> TD is turning into poof...


my new mobo aint poof , batty

m2 slot with NVM express at 4 lanes will do hyperspace like speeds  :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

Maybe he means "poof" like in 


> used to convey the suddenness with which something disappears.


wouldn't that be pretty quick?

----------


## slackula

> The HP running Ubuntu is fine as a workhorse but no support for Nikon is too big a limitation.


What do you mean by 'no support'? Have you tried all of the various software suites for dSLR's? Shotwell + GIMP and so on?

IIRC it's even possible to do firmware upgrades direct from Ubuntu, but don't hold me to that one.




> Its a much better desktop than linux


It has a few handy integrations but to say it's better is a stretch imho. 

The are about a zillion ways to make a Linux desktop replicate anything you want if you are prepared to put a bit of time into it and there are plenty of off the shelf ways to do it if you know how to replace a script or config file here and there.

----------


## Bettyboo

> m2 slot with NVM express at 4 lanes will do hyperspace like speeds





> wouldn't that be pretty quick?


Yes, it'd be verging on poof, but not quite full poof...

----------


## Sumbitch

> Yes, it'd be verging on poof, but not quite full poof...


HAHA! Definitely greenable, buttfcuk, they want me to spread someshit around first. How can that be cool?

----------


## hazz

^ to suggest that betty is butters is a bit below the belt. you really should apologise to the goat worrier.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by hazz
> Its a much better desktop than linux
> It has a few handy integrations but to say it's better is a stretch imho. 
> 
> The are about a zillion ways to make a Linux desktop replicate anything you want if you are prepared to put a bit of time into it and there are plenty of off the shelf ways to do it if you know how to replace a script or config file here and there.


I guess its what your most comfortable with, I've used the linux desktop for about 8 years and still do from time to time. Yes its true you can make it look like anything you want or do anything you want.... if your prepared to put the time and effort into it. For me thats one of the major rubs, the desktop is simply a tool I use to do my stuff.... I would rather put effort into getting my stuff done rather than messing around with getting the tool to work the way I want.

Saying that the linux vs windows 10 vs OS X is a pointless debate as its really down to personal preference and what apps you run. The last bit is why I end up using ll three at some point during most weeks.

The only strong opinion I have is, retina like displays with an os that does scaling right is a joy... as all that unnecessary resolution makes text so much easier to read.

----------


## Troy

> Originally Posted by Troy
> 
> The HP running Ubuntu is fine as a workhorse but no support for Nikon is too big a limitation.
> 
> 
> What do you mean by 'no support'? Have you tried all of the various software suites for dSLR's? Shotwell + GIMP and so on?
> 
> IIRC it's even possible to do firmware upgrades direct from Ubuntu, but don't hold me to that one.
> 
> ...


I have been using Gimp and gwenview, which I prefer to Shotwell (but that's just personal preference). However there are times when I want to use the Nikon software to adjust the camera settings from raw...Nikon only supports mac and windows. That sometimes has become more often of late as I can process files much quicker than in gimp...

The retina display is more than just good...as hazz has mentioned and I think I'll find it less tiring on the eyes.

I am not so concerned about desktop...as long as I can find what I'm looking for and I can get to an xterm.

I can run any linux or windows variant from a mac anyway...if I need to.

----------


## PassiveCooling

A new ultrabook laptop with Windows 10 is not bad...especially if you get touch.

An i5 or i7 should work well - they should come under 3 lbs and battery lasting 8-10 hours.  These 2nd/3rd generation ultrabooks are much better than the first generation versions.

Lot of makes out there - Dell, ASUS, Lenovo, HP.

A good touch ultrabook will set you back a few hundreds over US$1000.







> My laptop has died, the second in about 8 years so I've had a good run although nasty viruses meant expert care on several occasions. 
> 
> I'm thinking of giving up on Windows and laptops entirely and was wondering what folk thought about a Mac mini and their display? I love the cool look of the thing and harbour thoughts that it won't die for quite a while because of a perceived quality. Is this merited? Is it worth it?

----------


## baldrick

^ ssekingAss got a sausage in the ring and bought a mac at least a year ago

not sure why you would want a touchscreen laptop - I had a shiny screen on my last dell and I will not go back to one - my new one is matt and non touch

----------


## Bettyboo

> not sure why you would want a touchscreen laptop


Touchscreen laptops are utter shite, imho. If you want a laptop get a laptop, if you want a tablet get a tablet.

Hey Badders, the missus got an iPhone when her (my 4 year old...) Sony gave up the ghost; only about a month ago. Last night, she came home with a new Samsung Note 5, very happy with it...

----------


## Dillinger

Sell the wife and buy a surfacebook

----------


## pseudolus

but everything microsoft makes it utter shite and falls apart 1 second after any warranty expires, or the terms of the warranty is broken (in the view of their lawyers).

----------


## Dillinger

I still have the Surface Pro 1, it works perfect and its on  Windows 10 now

----------


## pseudolus

> I still have the Surface Pro 1, it works perfect and its on  Windows 10 now


1 - when did you buy it? 
2 - how long is the warranty?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Sell the wife and buy a surfacebook


But, who would do the cooking?




> it works perfect and its on Windows 10


There we go; another one has finally seen the light!

----------


## hazz

To compliment windows 10 what you really need is an

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I'm not clicking on that link!

----------


## Dillinger

> 1 - when did you buy it? 
> 2 - how long is the warranty?


Over 3 years ago i bought it

Dont get me wrong i know theyre as bad as Apple, whacking their price up on their own special leads, ie the mini hdmi thingamebob

----------


## pseudolus

well there you go then. clearly a peace of shit like every microsoft mouse I have bought that is utterly shite. 

Windows 10 - when you have it on your computer, your computer and internet bandwidth is then used to install windows 10 on other computers, like seeding on pirate bay type of down loads. There is no way to stop it. If you have a limit, or are not on an unlimited internet package, this costs you money. Just sayin' like. .

----------


## baldrick

> ie the mini hdmi thingamebob


should have WiDi  or  miracast / screen mirroring etc - but still who cares , just stream from some NAS box on the network which you have doing your torrenting for you




> install windows 10


the dramas involved to install win 7 on a skylake mobo with only a USB3 controller chip are all over the net  - I tried a couple of ways trying to integrate into the USB install image before i said fcuk it and pulled the hard drive , put it in another machine and copied the usb3 drivers onto it

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> ie the mini hdmi thingamebob
> 
> 
> should have WiDi  or  miracast / screen mirroring etc - but still who cares , just stream from some NAS box on the network which you have doing your torrenting for you


I had to google 4 separate things in this post balders. FOUR. If it gets to that stage in life, then surely these computer fuckers are making things complicated on purpose. This is why they should never really be allowed to make automated cars. .

"should have your Widi or mirrorocast/ screen mirroring etc - bu who cares,just stream from some NAS box on the network which you have doing your emergency breaking for you next time preventing you from hitting that bus shelter full of cute orphans and puppies"

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dillinger
> ...


Baldrick is clearly a very smart and knowlegable guy.  Just not sure he actually speaks English.

555

----------


## hazz

> ^ I'm not clicking on that link!


just because its butplug's favorate computer?

----------


## jesse

Asus would be my option

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by baldrick
> ...


It's just language. If he were capable he might have written something everyone could understand but as it is, with most nerds, he lacks the ability to communicate his knowledge properly.

Essentially, importing niblicks in a knurdling interface will always act as a bar to thweeting and inevitably one will have to encode a zipfiffle and download a streaming buttflupper provided of course the piggyback mirror crapper has a UNIVAC 2.8 mother board with a G8Pluto filter blocking any stray ramtwerps.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Essentially, importing niblicks in a knurdling interface will always act as a bar to thweeting and inevitably one will have to encode a zipfiffle and download a streaming buttflupper provided of course the piggyback mirror crapper has a UNIVAC 2.8 mother board with a G8Pluto filter blocking any stray ramtwerps.


No good. That will cause combolation on the grimbling flange.

----------


## Dragonfly

> It's just language. If he were capable he might have written something everyone could understand but as it is, with most nerds, he lacks the ability to communicate his knowledge properly.


and Baldrick is a plumber, doesn't help for his communication level  :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

> he might have written something everyone could understand





> screen mirroring


there is only so low level I can go before I have to say fcuk it , you are too stupid to use anything more complex than the button on your "help me I have fallen over and cannot get up" thingamy jig





> and Baldrick is a plumber,


this offends me only because butterflys only idea of what a plumber is is the man who comes with the yabbie pump to remove the dead gerbils from his rectum

----------


## Seekingasylum

I rather think Bald Rick is the nearest we have to an idiot savant.

He'll probably consider that to be a compliment.

Har,har.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> ^ I'm not clicking on that link!
> 
> 
> just because its butplug's favorate computer?


Ah, anus computers, I remember them well. The bane of Nigerian scam artists.
Whatever happened to TF and the boys anyway?

----------


## Topper

> this offends me only because butterflys only idea of what a plumber is is the man who comes with the yabbie pump to remove the dead gerbils from his rectum


It's an honest living.  Gerbil removal probably pays a lot in Belgium.

----------


## can123

> It's an honest living. Gerbil removal probably pays a lot in Belgium.


My cousin had a guinea pig farm in Peru. Just saying, innit ?

----------


## baldrick

I had been thinking about getting some more hard drive space on my laptop - it has a 250 g evo 840 SSD

now I had purchased a 500g evo 850 when I built my new desktop in april last year even though my new motherboard had the M.2 slot - the price for a 500 gig 2.5 inch ( why do we still use 2.5 inch and 3.5 inch as descriptors )  7mm SSD was the same as a 250g M.2 evo 850 - so I went with the big SSD

but now - 12k for an evo 960 500g - I thought what the fcuk - I will put an M.2 into the desktop and put the 2.5 inch in my laptop

so thus - nerd porn




and again I bought it from invadeit - as always easy and a pleasure to deal with

----------


## lom

> 12k for an evo 960 500g


M.2 drives are still quite expensive..

I bought the 500GB Samsung Evo 850 SSD for 11k more than 2 years ago and have just ordered a WD Blue 1TB SSD from invade.it. also 11k baht.
Will sit in the 2nd SSD bay of my laptop and will be re-used in other laptops when this one get obsoleted in a year or so.

----------


## baldrick

> M.2 drives are still quite expensive


it is that raw speed that girds my loins  :Smile: 

I have the interface , 4 lanes and the i5K processor - now just need some software that can make use of it other than benchmarking software  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> it is that raw speed that girds my loins


do you really need SSD to surf porn in 4K these days, baldrick ?

gerbils are cheaper  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

just a heads up for those who buy a new kaby lake processor

good chance the motherboard bios needs to be flashed first

so if you get a new mobo and kabylake , you might need a skylake on hand to flash the bios on the board first

if you boot with the kaby lake processor you will boot without a post beep and it will sit there whirring away looking good but not video output 

then you will be scratching your head and hitting google to find out the above  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> just a heads up for those who buy a new kaby lake processor
> 
> good chance the motherboard bios needs to be flashed first
> 
> so if you get a new mobo and kabylake , you might need a skylake on hand to flash the bios on the board first
> 
> if you boot with the kaby lake processor you will boot without a post beep and it will sit there whirring away looking good but not video output 
> 
> then you will be scratching your head and hitting google to find out the above


Pardon  :Bigeyes2:  :Wtf:

----------


## Dragonfly

how old are you baldrick, seriously ?  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 12k for an evo 960 500g
> 
> 
> M.2 drives are still quite expensive..
> 
> I bought the 500GB Samsung Evo 850 SSD for 11k more than 2 years ago and have just ordered a WD Blue 1TB SSD from invade.it. also 11k baht.
> Will sit in the 2nd SSD bay of my laptop and will be re-used in other laptops when this one get obsoleted in a year or so.


Current laptop is about to give in so I'm now looking for a replacement.
The one I'm thinking to buy has a 128GB M.2 SSD *SATA* drive + 1TB harddisk, 128GB is too small since I will be running at least 3 operating systems so will put in a 500GB SSD instead.
Can I expect that an M.2 NVME drive will work or do I have to buy the cheaper and slower M.2 SATA drive?

----------


## baldrick

M.2 is a socket connected to the PCI-E bus and you do not want less than 4x - 4 lanes

not sure what a M.2 sata is - I know you can buy adapters for a M.2 stick to fit inside and have a sata 3 interface , but unless you are futureproofing your SSD purchase - though they will become cheaper anyway - the sata 3 6gbs will limit your i/o to the SSD

what is the actual laptop you are considering ?




> how old are you baldrick, seriously ?


18

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> how old are you baldrick, seriously ?
> 
> 
> 18


Which is a tad higher than Buttplug's IQ I fancy.

----------


## lom

> M.2 is a socket connected to the PCI-E bus and you do not want less than 4x - 4 lanes  not sure what a M.2 sata is - I know you can buy adapters for a M.2 stick to fit inside and have a sata 3 interface , but unless you are futureproofing your SSD purchase - though they will become cheaper anyway - the sata 3 6gbs will limit your i/o to the SSD  what is the actual laptop you are considering ?


I think I have sussed it out now with the help of online resources, for instance:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.2#Fo...ors_and_keying

B and M keying seem to be the most common ones in laptops and it is important to know which keying your laptop has, one of them has only 2 x pcie while the other has 4 x pcie.
Both of them has the SATA pins and there are M.2 SSD which are SATA only, Invade.it has one and the transfer rate discloses it.

The laptop in question was a 2 year old MSI gaming laptop which had a M.2 SSD SATA which could be swapped out for a M.2 pcie SSD.
Laptop mfgrs in general are quick to advertise that they have one or two M.2 connectors but they seldom tell which type, you can sometimes find it out by looking at the spec for the SSD they use.

----------


## baldrick

the 2 lane M.2 PCI-E was the older x99 northbridge chipset , while the 170 came with 4 lanes , and now the 270 same and so on

my laptop has a half size miniPCIE - I purchased a 128gig to install in it ( OS's ) - I could never find the speeds associated with the port

I believe it was more intended to take a radio card

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...


you are slipping Harry, can't do better than that ?  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by baldrick
> ...


I have to keep them simple, otherwise you won't understand them.

----------


## Dragonfly

> I have to keep the simple, otherwise you won't understand them.


you work in an Indian call center, what's to understand in the first place  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I have to keep the simple, otherwise you won't understand them.
> 
> 
> you work in an Indian call center, what's to understand in the first place


I do wish you'd make your mind up. I thought I was an "oil company shill" or something?

 :bananaman:

----------


## kmart

Just got a new Dell desktop for home. Inspiron Desktop (Intel) | Dell United States
Seems to have plenty of power, but the Windows 10 OS takes a bit of getting used to. Beautiful graphics on a 21" monitor. Office home edition chucked in also for total package less than 38,000 Baht. Vertical CD/DVD tray makes a lot of racket though, dunno if that's normal? Three year warranty, so hopefully shouldn't be an issue.

----------


## baldrick

> but the Windows 10 OS takes a bit of getting used to


classic shell to revert to xp like interface  Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements
shutup10 to turn off most of the data stealing telemetry  https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10

----------


## kmart

^Whoa! Thanks, baldrick. That makes a difference.  :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

This is what I will buy when I move to Japan next month.

Will delay buying until the new AMD Vega graphic cards are released end of July.

AMD Ryzen 7 1700 8 Cores, $500

Dell S2417DG 24 around $800
Or Iiyama GB2760QSU-B1 27" soon to be released (domestic Japanese model also 2k display like the Dell) but probably around $200 cheaper.


GV-N1070G1 GAMING-8GD
or iChill GeForce GTX 1070 X3 Edition $700
^ Cancel that.. waiting for Vega... should be more powerful than the 1070 and cheaper.. will pair well with a free sync monitor..

geil GLR416GB3200C16DC 2 x 8 gig = $180

Thermaltake  COMMANDER Gaming Gear Combo (keyboard and mouse)


SAMSUNG SSD 850 EVO MZ-75E250B/IT $140

ASRock X370 Taichi $376
ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO ASUS motherboard $478
^ whichever is on special at the time.. both Japanese high quality capacitors 12 phase power


Corsair Crystal Series 460X case $250  *check this case out guys.. it's beautiful..

CRYORIG H5 ULTIMATE thicker fan, black top or UNIVERSAL *thinner fan, white top $75

artic silver 5


There ya have it.. my dream machine...

let me show ya just the case...





It doesn't have to be a RGB light show.. you can control the color theme (vibrancy levels) directly from the desktop, or switches on the back...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by kmart
> 
> but the Windows 10 OS takes a bit of getting used to
> 
> 
> classic shell to revert to xp like interface  Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements
> shutup10 to turn off most of the data stealing telemetry  https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10


Don't turn off too much telemetry or you'll bugger up Windows Update.

----------


## baldrick

> SAMSUNG SSD 850 EVO MZ-75E250B/IT $140


M.2  evo 960




> Don't turn off too much telemetry or you'll bugger up Windows Update


fcukin windows defender deleted claymore dual miner 9.5 on me - I thought I had some strange virus

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


you work for an oil company in an Indian call center  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Just got a new Dell desktop for home. Inspiron Desktop (Intel) | Dell United States


just too fucking gay for words,

----------


## kmart

^Coming from you, that's quite the compliment.  :rofl: 

Okay, for the money what _should_ I have bought? 

Disclaimer: I did look through this thread before I purchased, but it seems to be full of pissing contests, insults and faux geek-speak. Quelle surprise.

----------


## fred flintstone

Lenovo laptop's the way to go these days.

----------


## Dragonfly

are you going to play games like a teenager like Harry

or do some serious wanking with it ?

that's the only question you need to ask yourself,

----------


## Slick

MacBooks for years now. Completely hassle free. Always works. Never even had antivirus. Trackpad is awesome. Fast as hell. SSD. Features galore. Rarely need to download anything for it. "Pages", their Microsoft word equivalent, costs $19 dollars from the App Store. $19 dollars and does everything word does, even exports to Word docs. Get their suite for pocket change compared to hundreds of dollars for legit copies of Microsoft's suite. 

Cant go wrong. Only downfall is the price but its worth it IMO. 

Not really the best if one is a gamer & needs a dedicated game machine, but can game also with Parallels.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> MacBooks for years now. Completely hassle free. Always works. Never even had antivirus. Trackpad is awesome. Fast as hell. SSD. Features galore. Rarely need to download anything for it. "Pages", their Microsoft word equivalent, costs $19 dollars from the App Store. $19 dollars and does everything word does, even exports to Word docs. Get their suite for pocket change compared to hundreds of dollars for legit copies of Microsoft's suite. 
> 
> Cant go wrong. Only downfall is the price but its worth it IMO. 
> 
> Not really the best if one is a gamer & needs a dedicated game machine, but can game also with Parallels.


If you think OSX is secure, you're *almost* a bigger idiot than buttplug.

----------


## baldrick

> Okay, for the money what should I have bought?


if you are just going to use it to browse the interwebs and post on teakdoor it is probably perfect

no actual specifications on that page just marketing blurb




> From basic computing needs to digital library and multi-media entertainment center, the new Inspiron Desktop offers powerful and reliable performance, perfect for the living room or home office. 
> 
> Built-in connectivity: Stay connected with the latest integrated WiFi and Bluetooth technology. 
> 
> Immersive audio: Enjoy 5.1 channel sound professionally tuned by Waves MaxxAudio® Pro for a truly immersive entertainment experience.
> 
> Enhanced entertainment: Easily connect to tablets, TVs or large displays for video streaming or casual gaming with convenient access to VGA, HDMI out and 6 USB ports.


just understand that it is not really an upgradable machine - when you look at the photo of the back of it you can see that the power supply looks quite small , so you are unlikely to be able to add much in the way of discrete graphics power - though you could add a real power supply later as there is the space

----------


## kmart

^Thanks again baldrick for some tangible help. Green owed.

Just need the machine for home internet, music, occasional work, etc.

----------


## Slick

> If you think OSX is secure, you're *almost* a bigger idiot than buttplug.


Never said it was secure, even though it is, actually, pretty secure. Its just that most of the computer viruses are built for Windows. They have a few out there for OS X, but generally speaking, OS X is a hell of a lot more secure than a PC. And most of the viruses are Trojans & require someone to be dumb enough to actually install them (email phishing). 

Fact remains, no computer is *secure* but OS X is a fuckload more secure than a PC. This is an undeniable fact.

----------


## NZdick1983

Agree with Slick... (about Mac being a more streamlined, smooth experience)... only weakness being lacking in graphics power for gaming..

That is all set to change...

*iMac Pro, the most powerful Mac ever, arrives this December                            * 

                                                                         Featuring up to 18-Core Processors, 22 Teraflops of GPU Performance, Fast Storage and Advanced I/O 



 





                                                                                                   iMac Pro is the most powerful Mac ever.                                                                             
                                                                                                                         San Jose, California — Apple  today gave a sneak peek of iMac Pro, an entirely new workstation-class  product line designed for pro users with the most demanding workflows.  The all-new iMac Pro, with its gorgeous 27-inch Retina 5K display, up to  18-core Xeon processors and up to 22 Teraflops of graphics computation,  is the most powerful Mac ever made. Featuring a stunning new space gray  enclosure, iMac Pro packs incredible performance for advanced graphics  editing, virtual reality content creation and real-time 3D rendering.  iMac Pro is scheduled to ship in December starting at $4,999 (US).








                        iMac Pro — with stunning 27-inch Retina 5K display and  workstation-class performance — comes in a new space gray design.                                  
                                                                                                                    In addition to the new iMac Pro,  Apple is working on a completely redesigned, next-generation Mac Pro  architected for pro customers who need the highest-end, high-throughput  system in a modular design, as well as a new high-end pro display. 
                          “We’re thrilled to give  developers and customers a sneak peek at iMac Pro. This will be our  fastest and most powerful Mac ever, which brings workstation-class  computing to iMac for the first time,” said John Ternus, Apple’s vice  president of Hardware Engineering. “We reengineered the whole system and  designed an entirely new thermal architecture to pack extraordinary  performance into the elegant, quiet iMac enclosure our customers love —  iMac Pro is a huge step forward and there’s never been anything like  it.” 


*Workstation-Class Performance in an iMac Design* 







                        Innovative thermal architecture gives iMac Pro 80 percent  more cooling capacity — allowing for extreme performance in the same  thin and seamless iMac design.                                  
                                                                                                                    Featuring next-generation Intel  Xeon processors up to 18 cores, iMac Pro is designed to handle the most  demanding pro workflows. With an all-flash architecture and all-new  thermal design, iMac Pro delivers up to 80 percent more cooling capacity  in the same thin and seamless iMac design. And with a new space gray  enclosure and gorgeous 27-inch Retina 5K display with support for 1  billion colors, iMac Pro is as stunning as it is powerful. 


*The Most Advanced Graphics Ever in a Mac* 



                        iMac Pro comes with the new Vega GPU, the most advanced graphics ever in a Mac.                                  
                                                                                                                    iMac Pro comes with the new  Radeon Pro Vega GPU, the most advanced graphics ever in a Mac. Featuring  a new next-generation compute core and up to 16GB of on-package  high-bandwidth memory (HBM2), iMac Pro with the Vega GPU delivers up to  an amazing 11 Teraflops of single-precision compute power for real-time  3D rendering and immersive, high frame rate VR. And for half-precision  computation, ideal for machine learning, iMac Pro delivers up to an  incredible 22 Teraflops of performance. 


*Fast Storage and Advanced I/O* 



With four Thunderbolt 3 ports, iMac Pro can connect to up  to two high-performance RAID arrays and two 5K displays at the same  time.                                  
                                                                                                                    iMac Pro also supports up to 4TB  of SSD and up to 128GB of ECC memory, and with four Thunderbolt 3 ports  can connect to up to two high-performance RAID arrays and two 5K  displays at the same time. For the first time ever on a Mac, iMac Pro  features 10Gb Ethernet for up to 10 times faster networking.

_** If I could wait, I would buy it... just a bit too long for me to be  without a desktop PC... this will play any game on the market, smooth as  silk and negate the need to buy a Windows gaming PC... 
_

----------


## lom

> the 2 lane M.2 PCI-E was the older x99 northbridge chipset , while the 170 came with 4 lanes , and now the 270 same and so on
> 
> my laptop has a half size miniPCIE - I purchased a 128gig to install in it ( OS's ) - I could never find the speeds associated with the port
> 
> I believe it was more intended to take a radio card


yes intended mainly for wifi or mobile broadband cards.

I've finally picked the new laptop, was hard since the model I really wanted carried very high price (100.000 ++ baht) and the cheaper one I first went for was no longer available from MSI Thailand. 
In the end I ordered a MSI ge72mvr-7rg-029xth-apache-pro
and a Samsung 500GB M.2 SSD 960 Evo NVMe which I will use as boot drive for Windows + a couple of linux distros.
The 1TB mechanical SATA harddrive will be replaced by a WD 1TB SSD SATA from the old dying laptop.
8GB RAM ought to be enough or what do you think Butterfly?  :bananaman:

----------


## Dragonfly

> 8GB RAM ought to be enough or what do you think Butterfly?


I assume you will be wanking over YouPorn HD with that much RAM  :Razz: 

I hope you are using Google Tensorflow and do serious work with that much power, 

otherwise you would just be another clueless Indian like Harry  :Smile:

----------


## Slick

> 8GB RAM ought to be enough


Not sure if this is serious or not, but thats pocket-change. 

Fail IMO.

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 8GB RAM ought to be enough
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is serious or not, but thats pocket-change. 
> 
> Fail IMO.


Well that's how that model is sold. 
There are models with more RAM but with previous generation cpu or graphics card, upgrading the RAM (if needed) is much easier than upgrading the cpu or graphics chipset.
I can expand to 2x8GB or 2x16GB whenever I want.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Windows loves RAM and it's an easy win. Put in as much as you can, it's cheap as chips.

----------


## NZdick1983

Anyone buying a gaming rig (Windows) should hold off until AMD Vega is released end of next month... it's a great time to be in the market for a PC...

Anyone have a Ryzen PC yet? Intel is getting a run for their money (finally) by AMD... they've been so far ahead - but that's all changed now Ryzen is the new King... (or at least, bang for buck champ)...  :goldcup:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 8GB RAM ought to be enough
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is serious or not, but thats pocket-change. 
> 
> Fail IMO.


slick as a master wanker, why would you need more ?

of course you don't, you American fatty, like everything, you need to cover your insecurity with more RAM and bigger Hard Drive

like it's going to compensate for your micro penis, ask Harry, he should know  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> Windows loves RAM and it's an easy win. Put in as much as you can, it's cheap as chips.


First I gotta see how it performs on 8GB and more important how the 8GB is configured, they don't mention it but I guess 2x4GB.
If it is 1x8GB then I'll buy another 8GB module immediately.

----------


## lom

> Anyone buying a gaming rig (Windows) should hold off until AMD Vega is released end of next month... it's a great time to be in the market for a PC...


I'm not into gaming, just need a powerful laptop with big display (or a powerful laptop with normal display + a lasic surgery). 
Powerful laptop = gaming laptop

----------


## Slick

> slick as a master wanker, why would you need more ?


LOL Because:




> you need to cover your insecurity with more RAM and bigger Hard Drive


How the fuck will I stalk Bsnub? 



Im running 3 displays from my laptop right now:



With SSD fer deh speedz:



Plus all my other apps running in the background all the time  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Im running 3 displays from my laptop right now:


for wanking only and posting on TD ?  :Confused: 




> How the fuck will I stalk Bsnub?


didn't realize you were a Mac fag like him  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Slick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...


I'm fairly certain even slick knows that your expertise on computers is limited to asking people what registry entries to edit to install a modem.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Dragonfly

at least I can run my PC with 1GB of RAM, you wanker

----------


## harrybarracuda

> at least I can run my PC with 1GB of RAM, you wanker


Of course you can, you fucking retard.

----------


## baldrick

> a Samsung 500GB M.2 SSD 960 Evo NVMe


the 960 is an M2280 meaning it is 80mm long - check what size you can fit - there are 60mm and 40mm and you can get adapters to make the SSD longer , but not shorter ( though maybe some have for longer to shorter now for desktop mobos )

the screw lock on my MSI desktop mobo was meant for the M2260 but a fair bit of research online found that it would fit a 80mm but just using double sided tape to hold it down

I did take some photos of the process which I meant to post online as there was not much in the way of pics out there




> 8GB RAM ought to be enough or what do you think Butterfly?


I think butters uses an 80KG RAM as an anal tampon

----------


## baldrick

some photos of how I used double sided tape to use a EVO960 and MSI Z170I - a M2280 SSD in the M2260 sized port 

the photos should be self explanatory about what a bodge job I performed

----------


## harrybarracuda

Did you get a Blue Peter badge for that? You should have.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> at least I can run my PC with 1GB of RAM, you wanker
> 
> 
> Of course you can, you fucking retard.


no, for that one you only needed 128MB of RAM

but for small dick wankers like you, it was probably 512Mb RAM  :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

Windows love wankers with small dicks that requires a lot of RAM to compensate for their incompetence in optimizing Windows,

I can run WinXP on 1GB RAM, no problem

even wanking on YouPorn HD with that much

and I have a big massive cock !!!  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

You *are* a massive cock, and your Windows XP probably has nearly as many diseases as you do.

 :rofl:

----------


## fred flintstone

> I can run WinXP on 1GB RAM, no problem


i can run Linux on 500gb.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> I can run WinXP on 1GB RAM, no problem
> 
> 
> i can run Linux on 500gb.


confusing RAM and disk size, classic  :rofl: 

I can run Linux on 32MB RAM  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by fred flintstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...


That's because you're too stupid to run it in 11Mb, dickhead.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## fred flintstone

> confusing RAM and disk size, classic


yeah a real classic, like  typing gb instead of kb.

----------


## Dragonfly

> That's because you're too stupid to run it in 11Mb, dickhead.


actually I could with 8MB, but 32MB with all the services is nice too for a busy webserver with a 128MB SWAP file  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> confusing RAM and disk size, classic 
> 
> 
> yeah a real classic, like  typing gb instead of kb.


Or thinking you install modems with Regedit.

 :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

> actually I could with 8MB


99%+ of the members on this forum are likely to be running a linux server with less than 8meg of ram

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> actually I could with 8MB
> 
> 
> 99%+ of the members on this forum are likely to be running a linux server with less than 8meg of ram


<heh>

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> actually I could with 8MB
> 
> 
> 99%+ of the members on this forum are likely to be running a linux server with less than 8meg of ram


no they can't, 100% of users would have their mobo come with 4GB RAM  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> ...

----------


## baldrick

does butters know that his bluetooth controlled internet of things vibrating buttplug is likely running linux with 4meg or less of ram ?

----------


## fred flintstone

everything is linux-unix based. 'cept for 1 or 2  MS os.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by baldrick
> ...


I think there was no point at all, harry

as usual with all your posts  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> does butters know that his bluetooth controlled internet of things vibrating buttplug is likely running linux with 4meg or less of ram ?


See the previous post. The witless fucker hasn't got a clue.

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

embedded devices with Linux running out of a ROM, is hardly a PC with 4MB of RAM, you clueless little Indian call boys

----------


## Hugh Cow

Not having had a Mac I was told that there is very little that you can get for free. I have windows 7 laptop in Bris and a Lenovo all in one in my thai office on windows 10. the laptop is about 7 years old and no real problems. I have a lot of freeware on mine including bitdefender AV. malwarebytes and glary utilities. Have had a couple of viruses but have been able to fix it myself and i'm no i.t. geek. Dont know if there is any privacy issues with Mac. Maybe someone in the know can post.

----------


## Slick

> Not having had a Mac I was told that there is very little that you can get for free.


There is very little that an average computer user would need to purchase outside of whats packaged. Pages & NTFS for Mac are just about the only ones I need. 




> Dont know if there is any privacy issues with Mac.


Whatever argument comes forth with this one, its undeniable that Mac is safer & more secure than a PC. "Privacy" a lot of the time comes down to your own online activity & the sites you use more than the device you work from. Furthermore, 99% of it comes down to the user to be the first buffer against bullshit. The user and their mouse clicks are the first safeguard against problems - there isn't an AV that can safeguard users from themselves.

----------


## baldrick

> its undeniable that Mac is safer & more secure than a PC.


neither is more secure than the other




> embedded devices with Linux running out of a ROM, is hardly a PC with 4MB of RAM


can you ssh to your vibrating butplug ?

----------


## Slick

> neither is more secure than the other


Disagree. The encryption used in my Mac pre-log in ensures no-one will get into my data. Even if its stolen & taken apart. All they'll see is 0100101001011100110101

Can do the same with a PC of course but you will need to go out of your way to make it so. 

Anyway I'm not entirely sure how you can state such a thing. The end user is always the target. PC is the biggest target.

----------


## baldrick

> Anyway I'm not entirely sure how you can state such a thing


because it is reality




> The end user is always the target


PEBKAC - is the security issue




> Disagree. The encryption used in my Mac pre-log in ensures no-one will get into my data.


do you understand the science behind rubber hose cryptoanalysis ?

----------


## Dragonfly

> can you ssh to your vibrating butplug ?


I tried but it didn't work,

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Windows loves RAM and it's an easy win. Put in as much as you can, it's cheap as chips.
> 
> 
> First I gotta see how it performs on 8GB and more important how the 8GB is configured, they don't mention it but I guess 2x4GB.
> If it is 1x8GB then I'll buy another 8GB module immediately.


It was a single 8GB module so another one is on its way.

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by lom
> 
> a Samsung 500GB M.2 SSD 960 Evo NVMe
> 
> 
> the 960 is an M2280 meaning it is 80mm long - check what size you can  fit - there are 60mm and 40mm and you can get adapters to make the SSD  longer , but not shorter ( though maybe some have for longer to shorter  now for desktop mobos )


The screw lock was made for a M2280, now I have a bleeding fast boot/system device.  :Smile: 
The 1TB harddisk (HGST Made in China) got replaced by the WD Blue 1TB SSD SATA which was the data device in the old laptop.

I've partioned the 500GB NVMe as four 120GB partitions for Windows and three linux distros.
Tried Win7 first but it crashes with a BSOD, looks like it doesn't like the NVMe but Win10 works so that it will be. 
Ubuntu works but Arch linux couldn't complete the installation, next to try is Debian.

----------


## baldrick

with the i/o speed of NVMe and ssd it is the CPU/software which now becomes the bottleneck

an M.2 x4 slot is very desirable on any new mobo - desktop or laptop

----------


## Seekingasylum

I recently replaced my MacBook Air battery, it was losing power too quickly and exhausted itself in under two hours, and although it seemed to do the trick I find that it is again losing power too quickly and the battery icon is now displaying the exhortation to " service battery ". Is this a common fault and does it mean the power board is fucking up - it is now four years old and until recently hasn't missed a beat. The upgrade to Mojave is not the issue since the fault developed before it was released. 
Incidentally, the new Mac Mini looks a good buy and has more power although I have to say it is probably redundant for most folk.

----------


## can123

I am sure most people would be exhausted in well under two hours of having to put up with you so I see no reason why you should complain. In fact, a few months without you having access to a computer or tablet of any sort would benefit all members here.

----------


## Looper

If you want a birthday present you are defo going to like the best thing to do is buy it yourself so I got an Asus Vivobook S14 S046AU

CoffeeLake I7 8th Gen 4 cores 8 threads (the first laptop processor from Intel to have 4 cores)
500 GB SSD
16 Gb RAM
14 inch FHD 1080p

1.2 Kg

$1300

Keyboard is a bit shit after my Lenovo but it goes like greased shit up a drainpipe at running multiple VMs and building database servers.

----------


## taxexile

> Is this a common fault and does it mean the power board is fucking up - it is now four years old and until recently hasn't missed a beat


it should be obvious that your lower sonic maintenance assembly module has short circuited, resulting in an implosion in the backup lithium particle battery plate,  this is because your tertiary resonance brexotic array has overloaded, causing total shutdown in the tertiary dystopian hyperbolic  proton array.

if i were you i would get rid of that macbook thingy, look around you, they are for people with more money than sense, and get a chromebook, or an android device.

----------


## TizMe

> I recently replaced my MacBook Air battery, it was losing power too quickly and exhausted itself in under two hours, and although it seemed to do the trick I find that it is again losing power too quickly and the battery icon is now displaying the exhortation to " service battery ". Is this a common fault and does it mean the power board is fucking up - it is now four years old and until recently hasn't missed a beat. The upgrade to Mojave is not the issue since the fault developed before it was released. 
> Incidentally, the new Mac Mini looks a good buy and has more power although I have to say it is probably redundant for most folk.


You could try resetting the System Management Controller (SMC). 
I've heard this can sometimes fix your type of problem.

You can refer to this for instructions:
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201295

----------


## Seekingasylum

Thanks for that Tizme, I shall do this.

----------


## jameskotler

Hello, 

I second that. I have been using Mac since a long time and being an active mac user, I also recommend you to purchase a mac book air. It has an astonishing quality and now they have provided a light weight alternative to windows alternative. It also has a thin aluminum case which is quite appealing. However, I haven't faced any issue up til now and it's works perfectly fine. You must go for it.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Hello, 
> 
> I second that. I have been using Mac since a long time and being an active mac user, I also recommend you to purchase a mac book air. It has an astonishing quality and now they have provided a light weight alternative to windows alternative. It also has a thin aluminum case which is quite appealing. However, I haven't faced any issue up til now and it's works perfectly fine. You must go for it.


You could have summarised that neatly with

"Go and buy some overpriced Mac shite".

----------

